# Aglio: favorevoli o contrari?



## Old Airforever (22 Aprile 2008)

Cari amici, se vi dicessi che odio il colore rosso e tra qualche tempo v'informerei d'aver acquistato abiti rossi, cosa pensereste? Forse che sono incoerente? Credo di si...
Perchè non si ritengono incoerenti quei traditori che mostrano la loro vita sentimentale ufficiale come vita d'oro, stupenda, fantastica...che mostrano di non avere problemi ma poi...si cercano un'amante? Perchè, nonostante ciò si è pronti a dichiarare che è "normale" tradire anche se si vive nell'oro?
Airforever


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (22 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Cari amici, se vi dicessi che odio il colore rosso e tra qualche tempo v'informerei d'aver acquistato abiti rossi, cosa pensereste? Forse che sono incoerente? Credo di si...
> Perchè non si ritengono incoerenti quei traditori che mostrano la lro vita sentimentale ufficiale come vita d'oro, stupenda, fantastica...che mostrano di non avere problemi ma poi...si cercano un'amante? Perchè, nonostante ciò si è pronti a dichiarare che è "normale" tradire anche se si vive nell'oro?
> Airforever


 
sto cercando di digerire il risotto con gli asparagi...una domanda meno impegnativa?
1) perchè amano raccontarsela
2) perchè npn possono fare a meno della novità
3) perchè aprire l'armadio in cerca di qualcosa che lo/la conquisti ancor di + è troppo impagabile come sensazione
4)perchè è + semplice fingere, anche con se stessi, che ammettere il fallimento della vita sentimentale


----------



## Old Confù (22 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Cari amici, se vi dicessi che odio il colore rosso e tra qualche tempo v'informerei d'aver acquistato abiti rossi, cosa pensereste? Forse che sono incoerente? Credo di si...
> Perchè non si ritengono incoerenti quei traditori che mostrano la lro vita sentimentale ufficiale come vita d'oro, stupenda, fantastica...che mostrano di non avere problemi ma poi...si cercano un'amante? *Perchè*, nonostante ciò *si è pronti a dichiarare che è "normale" tradire anche se si vive nell'oro?*
> Airforever


Marco....
ma stà minchiata chi è che l'ha detta?!?


----------



## Fedifrago (22 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Cari amici, se vi dicessi che odio il colore rosso e tra qualche tempo v'informerei d'aver acquistato abiti rossi, cosa pensereste? Forse che sono incoerente? Credo di si...
> Perchè non si ritengono incoerenti quei traditori che mostrano la lro vita sentimentale ufficiale come vita d'oro, stupenda, fantastica...che mostrano di non avere problemi ma poi...si cercano un'amante? Perchè, nonostante ciò si è pronti a dichiarare che è "normale" tradire anche se si vive nell'oro?
> Airforever


E' la sindrome da accumulo...come chi continua a comprare abiti anche se ha l'armadio pieno di vestiti che magari non ha neanche mai messo...


----------



## Old casa71 (22 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Cari amici, se vi dicessi che odio il colore rosso e tra qualche tempo v'informerei d'aver acquistato abiti rossi, cosa pensereste? Forse che sono incoerente? Credo di si...
> Perchè non si ritengono incoerenti quei traditori che mostrano la loro vita sentimentale ufficiale come vita d'oro, stupenda, fantastica...che mostrano di non avere problemi ma poi...si cercano un'amante? Perchè, nonostante ciò si è pronti a dichiarare che è "normale" tradire anche se si vive nell'oro?
> Airforever


al primo punto direi che hai qualche sofferenza al fegato.......
per il secondo punto direi che con i soldi non si comprano i sentimenti e le emozioni


----------



## Old Airforever (22 Aprile 2008)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> Marco....
> ma stà minchiata chi è che l'ha detta?!?


Gioia, l'ho "detta io" perchè, più di una tizia mi ha detto d'avere una vita sentimentale stupenda ma...tradisce...
Air


----------



## Iris (22 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Gioia, l'ho "detta io" perchè, più di una tizia mi ha detto d'avere una vita sentimentale stupenda ma...tradisce...
> Air


Evidentemente la tipa si diverte.


----------



## Old Confù (22 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Gioia, l'ho "detta io" perchè, più di una tizia mi ha detto d'avere una vita sentimentale stupenda ma...tradisce...
> Air


la tipa è alla ricerca di emozioni?!?

....avrà pure una vita stupenda...ma quant'è insoddisfatta la figliuola!!!


----------



## Mari' (22 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Gioia, l'ho "detta io" perchè, più di una tizia mi ha detto d'avere una vita sentimentale stupenda ma...tradisce...
> Air


... ma le incontri tutte tu?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   o, le vai inseguendo?  

	
	
		
		
	


	







MAH!


----------



## Old Airforever (22 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... ma le incontri tutte tu?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...voi mi credete strano perchè, a meno che non mentite, siete di principi più sani delle fanciulle che conosco...ma v'assicuro che ne è pieno il mondo...ma ora non vorrei andare fuori OT, perciò concludo qui (fa anche rima).
Bacio
Marco


----------



## Iris (22 Aprile 2008)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> la tipa è alla ricerca di emozioni?!?
> 
> ....avrà pure una vita stupenda...ma quant'è insoddisfatta la figliuola!!!


non credo che sia insoddisfatta. Meno comunque del cornuto


----------



## Old Confù (22 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...voi mi credete strano perchè, a meno che non mentite, siete di principi più sani delle fanciulle che conosco...ma v'assicuro che ne è pieno il mondo...ma ora non vorrei andare fuori OT, perciò concludo qui (fa anche rima).
> Bacio
> Marco


Ma si, ma si...ne è pieno il mondo di donne così e anche di uomini che ti credi!!

Il trucco sta nel non ripetere sempre gli stessi schemi...per cui se conosci una....tanto carina e bellina...che ti dice che è occupata, scappa subito...e con subito intendo prima di baciarla!!!!

Guarda che in giro ci sono anche un sacco di ragazze single...


----------



## Mari' (22 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...voi mi credete strano perchè, a meno che non mentite, siete di principi più sani delle fanciulle che conosco...ma v'assicuro che ne è pieno il mondo...ma ora non vorrei andare fuori OT, perciò concludo qui (fa anche rima).
> Bacio
> Marco


Non ti do dello strano ... dai la sensazione di essere un bravo cane da tartufo ... possibile che conosci/incontri donne TUTTE dello stesso genere?


Cambia zona!


----------



## Iris (22 Aprile 2008)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> Ma si, ma si...ne è pieno il mondo di donne così e anche di uomini che ti credi!!
> 
> Il trucco sta nel non ripetere sempre gli stessi schemi...per cui se conosci una....tanto carina e bellina...che ti dice che è occupata, scappa subito...e con subito intendo prima di baciarla!!!!
> 
> Guarda che in giro ci sono anche un sacco di ragazze single...


 
Suggerisco alle ragazze single di non dirlo.


----------



## Old Confù (22 Aprile 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> non credo che sia insoddisfatta. Meno comunque del cornuto


No forse di più...dopotutto il cornuto finchè nn sa di esserlo campa beato,
visto che lei, se dice di avere una relazione idilliaca, sarà pure presente e affettuosa con il compagno!!!

Iris, sottovaluti l'insoddisfazione data dalla costante ricerca di emozioni....


----------



## Iris (22 Aprile 2008)

*Confusa*






 Può darsi


----------



## Old Confù (22 Aprile 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Suggerisco alle ragazze single di non dirlo.


Praticamente anche se single, una con lui fa prima a dire:_" Piacere di conoscerti sono.....& sono felicemente fidanzata!!!"_






e Air si attiva!!!


----------



## Iris (22 Aprile 2008)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> Praticamente anche se single, una con lui fa prima a dire:_" Piacere di conoscerti sono.....& sono felicemente fidanzata!!!"_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E ti si presenta sotto casa con la sua macchina.


----------



## Old Vulvia (22 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Cari amici, se vi dicessi che odio il colore rosso e tra qualche tempo v'informerei d'aver acquistato abiti rossi, cosa pensereste? Forse che sono incoerente? Credo di si...
> *Perchè non si ritengono incoerenti quei traditori che mostrano la loro vita sentimentale ufficiale come vita d'oro, stupenda, fantastica...che mostrano di non avere problemi ma poi...si cercano un'amante?* Perchè, nonostante ciò si è pronti a dichiarare che è "normale" tradire anche se si vive nell'oro?
> Airforever


Forse perchè tra sè e sè non sono per niente incoerenti e cercano con i fatti di soddisfare i propri desideri.
Solo non possono farlo alla completa luce del sole, perchè il tradito della situazione potrebbe non trovare la cosa idilliaca.

Per mia esperienza, chi fa tranquillamente questo tipo di affermazioni in genere è "onesto" e deve essere preso alla lettera; soffermarsi su presunti retro-pensieri, del tipo che non può essere vero che sta bene a casa col coniuge, è solo il riflesso di una "difesa" da parte di chi non la pensa in questo modo e tenta di padroneggiare la situazione con gli strumenti che conosce. In realtà, questi due modi di concepire i rapporti sono situati a distanze siderali e lo svantaggio inevitabilmente ricade su chi si aspetta qualcosa che l'altro ha già apertamente dichiarato con _pensieri, parole, opere e missioni_ di non poter/voler dare.


----------



## ranatan (22 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Gioia, l'ho "detta io" perchè, più di una tizia mi ha detto d'avere una vita sentimentale stupenda ma...tradisce...
> Air


Ciao.
Sai, te l'avranno detto tanto per dire...giusto per farti capire di non metterti strane idee in testa. Per farti capire che le loro intenzioni erano ben chiare...sesso senza impegno nè coinvolgimento sentimentale.
Poi, se hanno dei problemi matrimoniali mica lo devono confessare a te...non cercano mica uno psicanalista...


----------



## Old casa71 (22 Aprile 2008)

ma fa' tanto strano che una donna ti dica così???????

e gli uomini che dicono che sono felici con le loro mogli, che hanno le loro medie settimanali, che la loro è la famiglia del  mulino bianco e che tu sei solo una scopata....... quello non stupisce?


----------



## ranatan (22 Aprile 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Forse perchè tra sè e sè non sono per niente incoerenti e cercano con i fatti di soddisfare i propri desideri.
> Solo non possono farlo alla completa luce del sole, perchè il tradito della situazione potrebbe non trovare la cosa idilliaca.
> 
> Per mia esperienza, chi fa tranquillamente questo tipo di affermazioni in genere è "onesto" e deve essere preso alla lettera; soffermarsi su presunti retro-pensieri, del tipo che non può essere vero che sta bene a casa col coniuge, è solo il riflesso di una "difesa" da parte di chi non la pensa in questo modo e tenta di padroneggiare la situazione con gli strumenti che conosce. In realtà, questi due modi di concepire i rapporti sono situati a distanze siderali e lo svantaggio inevitabilmente ricade su chi si aspetta qualcosa che l'altro ha già apertamente dichiarato con _pensieri, parole, opere e missioni_ di non poter/voler dare.


Concordo.
Chi fa queste affermazioni quantomeno è una persona che non se la racconta e non cerca di "assolversi" dando la colpa ad un rapporto che non va o ad un partner che non li capisce, ecc,ecc...
Nello stesso tempo mette anche in guardia l'amante di turno sulle proprie reali intenzioni.


----------



## Old casa71 (22 Aprile 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Concordo.
> Chi fa queste affermazioni quantomeno è una persona che non se la racconta e non cerca di "assolversi" dando la colpa ad un rapporto che non va o ad un partner che non li capisce, ecc,ecc...
> Nello stesso tempo mette anche in guardia l'amante di turno sulle proprie reali intenzioni.


io lo vedo poco così di regola si dicono queste cose primo perchè ci si vergogna a denunciare al primo che arriva che hai a casa una situazione non tanto felice e secondo lo si dice per pararsi il culo....... punto


----------



## ranatan (22 Aprile 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> io lo vedo poco così di regola si dicono queste cose primo perchè ci si vergogna a denunciare al primo che arriva che hai a casa una situazione non tanto felice e secondo lo si dice per pararsi il culo....... punto


Ceto, anche!
Come dicevo prima che motivo avrebbero di andare a dire ad Air che il loro matrimonio fa acqua e che magari non sopportano più il loro maritino?
Tanto alle ragazze di cui parla non frega una mazza di lui.
Trovo però che ci sia anche una certa dose di onestà.  Ci sono persone che preferiscono illudere il partner (e se stessi)...forse per giustificarsi e forse per creare intorno ad un atto abbastanza squallido come il tradimento una sorta di alone romantico...


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Gioia, l'ho "detta io" perchè, più di una tizia mi ha detto d'avere *una vita sentimentale stupenda* ma...tradisce...
> Air


forse è stupenda proprio perchè tradisce


----------



## Old alesera (22 Aprile 2008)

*....*

io non credo che lo si dica per avvisarsi che è solo sesso....

ma per raccontersela

la mia ex quando stavamo agli sgoccioli rispondeva alle mia rabbiose provocazioni augurandomi di morire e dicendomi (dopo 3 anni di tradimento) che lei aveva uno stupendo rapporto col suo ragazzo

la stessa frase identica me la disse nei primi mesi quando la portavo nei ristorantini.....e infatti mi rimase in testa


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Aprile 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Forse perchè tra sè e sè non sono per niente incoerenti e cercano con i fatti di soddisfare i propri desideri.
> Solo non possono farlo alla completa luce del sole, perchè il tradito della situazione potrebbe non trovare la cosa idilliaca.
> 
> Per mia esperienza, chi fa tranquillamente questo tipo di affermazioni in genere è "onesto" e deve essere preso alla lettera; soffermarsi su presunti retro-pensieri, del tipo che non può essere vero che sta bene a casa col coniuge, è solo il riflesso di una "difesa" da parte di chi non la pensa in questo modo e tenta di padroneggiare la situazione con gli strumenti che conosce. In realtà, questi due modi di concepire i rapporti sono situati a distanze siderali e lo svantaggio inevitabilmente ricade su chi si aspetta qualcosa che l'altro ha già apertamente dichiarato con _pensieri, parole, opere e missioni_ di non poter/voler dare.





Ranatan ha detto:


> Concordo.
> Chi fa queste affermazioni quantomeno è una persona che non se la racconta e non cerca di "assolversi" dando la colpa ad un rapporto che non va o ad un partner che non li capisce, ecc,ecc...
> Nello stesso tempo mette anche in guardia l'amante di turno sulle proprie reali intenzioni.


Concordo.
Aggiungo che chi resta incredulo vuole pensare che una buona relazione, un buon matrimonio (che immaginano di poter creare loro un giorno ...magari con lo stesso fedifrago) non potrebbero comportare il tradimento perché un rapporto splendido non può ammetterlo.
In realtà il tradimento è solo segno di problemi di chi tradisce e non necessariamente della relazione ...altrimenti i partner si tradirebbero allegramente vicendevolmente... mentre, quasi sempre, il tradito è uno solo...quello più soddisfatto di sè (non della relazione)...


----------



## ranatan (22 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Concordo.
> Aggiungo che chi resta incredulo vuole pensare che una buona relazione, un buon matrimonio (che immaginano di poter creare loro un giorno ...magari con lo stesso fedifrago) non potrebbero comportare il tradimento perché un rapporto splendido non può ammetterlo.
> In realtà il tradimento è solo segno di problemi di chi tradisce e non necessariamente della relazione ...altrimenti i partner si tradirebbero allegramente vicendevolmente... mentre, quasi sempre, il tradito è uno solo...quello più soddisfatto di sè (non della relazione)...


Spesso è proprio così.
Solo che fa sentire meglio condividere le colpe...


----------



## ranatan (22 Aprile 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> io non credo che lo si dica per avvisarsi che è solo sesso....
> 
> ma per raccontersela
> 
> ...


Beh, allora se non non era solo sesso o voglia di novità o di trasgressione, o di sentirsi desiderata cosa altro era?
No, perchè una che ti augura di morire e che ti cancella dalla sua vita in un batter di ciglia non credo fosse proprio innnamorata...


----------



## Old alesera (22 Aprile 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Ceto, anche!
> Come dicevo prima che motivo avrebbero di andare a dire ad Air che il loro matrimonio fa acqua e che magari non sopportano più il loro maritino?
> Tanto alle ragazze di cui parla non frega una mazza di lui.
> Trovo però che ci sia anche una certa dose di onestà.  Ci sono persone che preferiscono illudere il partner (e se stessi)...forse per giustificarsi e forse per creare intorno ad un atto abbastanza squallido come il tradimento una sorta di alone romantico...




guarda la mia ex mi parlava di figli mi diceva TI AMO....faceva la gelosa....

devo continuare?


----------



## Old alesera (22 Aprile 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Beh, allora se non non era solo sesso o voglia di novità o di trasgressione, o di sentirsi desiderata cosa altro era?
> No, perchè una che ti augura di morire e che ti cancella dalla sua vita in un batter di ciglia non credo fosse proprio innnamorata...



bè batter ciglio...dopo 3 anni detto questo....io contavo come il 2 di picche forse ma parlavamo di raccontarsela....trasgressione che dura così tanto indica che il rapporto con il proprio partner va a gonfie vele?

che doveva dirmi....mi piace come mi scopi? e non frasi illusorie prima di tutto verso se stessa per non confessare che era ed è una zoxxxxa?


----------



## ranatan (22 Aprile 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> guarda la mia ex mi parlava di figli mi diceva TI AMO....faceva la gelosa....
> 
> devo continuare?
> 
> ...


Ci credo.
Purtroppo ci credo!
Chissà...magari nel momento stesso in cui lo diceva ci credeva realmente, oppure ti diceva le cose che immaginava tu volessi sentirti dire...per tenerti legato a lei, per farti innamorare.
Non so, magari era solo una ragazza tremendamente egocentrica e insicura...


----------



## Old alesera (22 Aprile 2008)

*.....*

penso sia molto egocentrica ed insicura, egoista.


----------



## ranatan (22 Aprile 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> bè batter ciglio...dopo 3 anni detto questo....io contavo come il 2 di picche forse ma parlavamo di raccontarsela....trasgressione che dura così tanto indica che il rapporto con il proprio partner va a gonfie vele?
> 
> che doveva dirmi....mi piace come mi scopi? e non frasi illusorie prima di tutto verso se stessa per non confessare che era ed è una zoxxxxa?


Forse sarebbe stata più sincera...
Probabilemnete amava essere amata e desiderata da te. La faceva sentire importante.
Quello che intendo dire è che forse il problema era nella sua testa e non necessariamente nel rapporto con il suo compagno.


----------



## ranatan (22 Aprile 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> penso sia molto egocentrica ed insicura, egoista.


Credo che lei ti abbia fatto molto male e ti abbia ferito.
Mi dispiace sinceramente.
Non la giustifico. E' sicuramente una donna insicura e immatura che ha giocato con i tuoi sentimenti e che probabilmente ti ha usato come ancora di salvezza.
Purtroppo è capitato anche a me in un momento particolare della mia vita di fare soffrire una persona per un mio comportamento leggero.
Spero solo che ti passi presto.
Non sono tutte così, il mondo è pieno di persone che saranno degne della tua stima...


----------



## Old alesera (22 Aprile 2008)

*.....*

si mi ha davvero prosciugato e incattivito.

pensa che l'avevo presentata a mia madre e si parlava di andare a vivere insieme....mi diceva ora ci parlo....fino a quando ho perso di vista la mia dignità....

pazienza.


----------



## ranatan (22 Aprile 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> si mi ha davvero prosciugato e incattivito.
> 
> pensa che l'avevo presentata a mia madre e si parlava di andare a vivere insieme....mi diceva ora ci parlo....fino a quando ho perso di vista la mia dignità....
> 
> pazienza.


Non devi permetterglielo. Scrollatela di dosso come si fa con una zecca.
Scorda tutto quello che lei ti diceva e i progetti che avevate. Non è successo nulla di grave.
Sei giovane e hai ancora tutto da costruire.


----------



## Old casa71 (22 Aprile 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Non devi permetterglielo. *Scrollatela di dosso come si fa con una zecca.*
> Scorda tutto quello che lei ti diceva e i progetti che avevate. Non è successo nulla di grave.
> Sei giovane e hai ancora tutto da costruire.


stavo per scriverlo io


----------



## Fedifrago (22 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Concordo.
> Aggiungo che chi resta incredulo vuole pensare che una buona relazione, un buon matrimonio (che immaginano di poter creare loro un giorno ...magari con lo stesso fedifrago) non potrebbero comportare il tradimento perché un rapporto splendido non può ammetterlo.
> In realtà il tradimento* è solo segno di problemi di chi tradisce* e non necessariamente della relazione ...*altrimenti i partner si tradirebbero allegramente vicendevolmente... mentre, quasi sempre, il tradito è uno solo...quello più soddisfatto di sè* (non della relazione)...


No, non credo, se non succede che entrambi tradiscano è perchè a uno dei due il rapporto sta bene così...ma quel così non è detto che stia più bene all'altro/a...ma la relazione per poter dire che va bene, dovrebbe andar bene ad entrambi!


----------



## ranatan (22 Aprile 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> stavo per scriverlo io









Ciao, tu come stai?


----------



## Fedifrago (22 Aprile 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Non devi permetterglielo. Scrollatela di dosso come si fa con una zecca.
> Scorda tutto quello che lei ti diceva e i progetti che avevate. Non è successo nulla di grave.
> Sei giovane e hai ancora tutto da costruire.


Più è il tempo passato insieme, più son le speranze che si sono alimentate...più tempo ci vuole...dopo!


----------



## ranatan (22 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Più è il tempo passato insieme, più son le speranze che si sono alimentate...più tempo ci vuole...dopo!


E' vero.
Tre anni sono tanti.
Ma è tutto rapportato anche all'età. Quando si è ancor così giovani si hanno davvero tanti progetti ancora da realizzare, tante persone da incontrare...troverà nuovi stimoli che cancelleranno il passato


----------



## Grande82 (22 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Gioia, l'ho "detta io" perchè, più di una tizia mi ha detto d'avere una vita sentimentale stupenda ma...tradisce...
> Air


Marco, anche io al mio amante dico che ho una vita sentimentale stupenda (quelle rarissime volte che si è toccato il discorso, più che altro all'inizio), per la semplice ragione che non sono affari suoi quel che accade tra le mura di casa mia!


----------



## MK (22 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Cari amici, se vi dicessi che odio il colore rosso e tra qualche tempo v'informerei d'aver acquistato abiti rossi, cosa pensereste? Forse che sono incoerente? Credo di si...
> Perchè non si ritengono incoerenti quei traditori che mostrano la loro vita sentimentale ufficiale come vita d'oro, stupenda, fantastica...che mostrano di non avere problemi ma poi...si cercano un'amante? Perchè, nonostante ciò si è pronti a dichiarare che è "normale" tradire anche se si vive nell'oro?
> Airforever


 
Perché la maggior parte della gente ama fingere... E le/gli amanti sono comodi, e soprattutto si cambiano spesso... e ti adorano. Per le poche ore che stanno col traditore/traditrice. E chi resta a casa vede il lato oscuro...

ps Air però qualche domanda me la farei, come mai tutte a te capitano queste tipe?


----------



## ranatan (22 Aprile 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Perché la maggior parte della gente ama fingere... E le/gli amanti sono comodi, e soprattutto si cambiano spesso... e ti adorano. Per le poche ore che stanno col traditore/traditrice. E chi resta a casa vede il lato oscuro...
> 
> ps Air però qualche domanda me la farei, come mai tutte a te capitano queste tipe?[/quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## MK (22 Aprile 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Perchè probabilmente sono donne interessanti, disinibite, sicure di sè...e la sicurezza è attraente.
> E probabilmente perchè gli piace essere PREDA!


Guarda che si può essere interessanti disinibite e sicure di sé senza essere traditrici...


----------



## ranatan (22 Aprile 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Guarda che si può essere interessanti disinibite e sicure di sé senza essere traditrici...


Certo. Ma ammetterai che è più semplici essere schiette e seduttrici quando hai già la sicurezza di un rapporto stabile.
Non hai aspettative, e il tuo unico scopo è quello di conquistare.


----------



## MK (22 Aprile 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Certo. Ma ammetterai che è più semplici essere schiette e seduttrici quando hai già la sicurezza di un rapporto stabile.
> Non hai aspettative, e il tuo unico scopo è quello di conquistare.


 
L'essere paraculi. Vero...


----------



## ranatan (22 Aprile 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> L'essere paraculi. Vero...


...e certo!!


----------



## MK (22 Aprile 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> ...e certo!!









































beh ma mica tutti i traditi sono coglioni eh, prima o poi... ciao ciao...


----------



## ranatan (22 Aprile 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> beh ma mica tutti i traditi sono coglioni eh, prima o poi... ciao ciao...


Certo. Ma che ti devo dire...probabilmente prima si è toppo presi dal giochetto e non si pensa alle conseguenze.
Oh, ma non è sempre così.
Si tradisce anche perchè ci si innamora davvero (o si crede di esserlo) di un'altra persona.
Io mi riferivo alle donne di cui parla Air, che secondo me a lui dicono che il loro rapporto con i rispettivi mariti va a gonfie e vele perchè non vogliono rotture di scatole...


----------



## MK (22 Aprile 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Io mi riferivo alle donne di cui parla Air, che secondo me a lui dicono che il loro rapporto con i rispettivi mariti va a gonfie e vele perchè non vogliono rotture di scatole...


Vogliono il giocattolino nuovo, quello sì... ma senza perdere le sicurezze, magari economiche... Air smettila di farti usare!!!!! Usa tu...


----------



## ranatan (22 Aprile 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Vogliono il giocattolino nuovo, quello sì... ma senza perdere le sicurezze, magari economiche... Air smettila di farti usare!!!!! Usa tu...


E poi Air, domandati una cosa...cosa ci trovi davvero in queste donne?
Perchè ne sei così attratto?
Ti piace essere conquistato più che conquistare?


----------



## Old Airforever (22 Aprile 2008)

UDITE UDITE!!!!
Cazzarola, incomincia a divertirmi questa storia: oggi ho preso un buon caffè con 'sta tizia. Poi, ci fermiamo in auto a chiacchierare (voleva chiacchierare)...che poi mi abbia messo la mano nella patta...beh, è un'altro discorso.
Dunque: mi guarda e mi dice: "Tu non credi al fatto che in famiglia vada tutto a gonfie vele, vero?"
Annuisco...
Aggiunge: "Io non ho ancora dimenticato mio padre, scomparso prematuramente due anni fa...l'ho presa male, non me ne faccio una ragione e...voglio vivere ogni giorno intensamente, come fosse l'ultimo. Ho trovato te che mi fai stare bene e che mi fa trascorrere indimenticabili momenti e...ne voglio approfittare, perchè è un'occasione che raramente accade". "Non voglio pensare ad altro, non voglio porgermi problemi...tanto a casa non faccio mancare niente, né come madre, né come moglie!".
Poi gli ho messo io la mano nel perizoma...ed ha finito di sparare puttanate.
Air


----------



## MK (22 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> UDITE UDITE!!!!
> Cazzarola, incomincia a divertirmi questa storia: oggi ho preso un buon caffè con 'sta tizia. Poi, ci fermiamo in auto a chiacchierare (voleva chiacchierare)...che poi mi abbia messo la mano nella patta...beh, è un'altro discorso.
> Dunque: mi guarda e mi dice: "Tu non credi al fatto che in famiglia vada tutto a gonfie vele, vero?"
> Annuisco...
> ...


----------



## Grande82 (22 Aprile 2008)

e ora come ti senti?


----------



## Old Airforever (22 Aprile 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> E poi Air, domandati una cosa...cosa ci trovi davvero in queste donne?
> Perchè ne sei così attratto?
> Ti piace essere conquistato più che conquistare?


Domandandomelo in questo modo, sembra quasi che io vada in giro con il lanternino e con la lente a cercarmi queste situazioni.
Ranatan, sinceramente parlando, non pensare che io sia un patito di donne impegnate.
Il fatto è che vengo attratto da fanciulle che lo sono.
Bacio
Marco


----------



## Grande82 (22 Aprile 2008)

il fatto è che loro non possono tradirti (non più che col marito...) ......


----------



## brugola (22 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> UDITE UDITE!!!!
> Cazzarola, incomincia a divertirmi questa storia: oggi ho preso un buon caffè con 'sta tizia. Poi, ci fermiamo in auto a chiacchierare (voleva chiacchierare)...che poi mi abbia messo la mano nella patta...beh, è un'altro discorso.
> Dunque: mi guarda e mi dice: "Tu non credi al fatto che in famiglia vada tutto a gonfie vele, vero?"
> Annuisco...
> ...


le  hai offerto il solito sigaro??


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> UDITE UDITE!!!!
> Cazzarola, incomincia a divertirmi questa storia: oggi ho preso un buon caffè con 'sta tizia. Poi, ci fermiamo in auto a chiacchierare (voleva chiacchierare)...che poi mi abbia messo la mano nella patta...beh, è un'altro discorso.
> Dunque: mi guarda e mi dice: "Tu non credi al fatto che in famiglia vada tutto a gonfie vele, vero?"
> Annuisco...
> ...


senza neanche un negroni??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	









ma scusa air, se lei vuole contarsela a te che ti frega??
perchè se tanto mica tanto, ti sembra una cretina bugiarda e via dicendo eviti pure di metterle le mani dentro al perizoma e festa finita


----------



## MK (22 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Domandandomelo in questo modo, sembra quasi che io vada in giro con il lanternino e con la lente a cercarmi queste situazioni.
> Ranatan, sinceramente parlando, non pensare che io sia un patito di donne impegnate.
> Il fatto è che vengo attratto da fanciulle che lo sono.
> Bacio
> Marco


Paura del legame Marco, banale ma pensaci... parti già con l'idea che fallisca, visto che sono impegnate.


----------



## Old Airforever (22 Aprile 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> e ora come ti senti?


Sono impassibile e fortemente deluso dal fatto che aveva poco tempo (doveva ritirare...eggià, lei utilizza questo termine, i figli all'asilo) e non me l'ha data.
Air


----------



## MK (22 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Sono impassibile e fortemente deluso dal fatto che aveva poco tempo (doveva ritirare...eggià, lei utilizza questo termine, i figli all'asilo) e non me l'ha data.
> Air


 






























si usa ritirare si usa...


----------



## Old Airforever (22 Aprile 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Paura del legame Marco, banale ma pensaci... parti già con l'idea che fallisca, visto che sono impegnate.


Non credo...io invece un legame serio e stabile lo cerco da mesi e mesi...a me fa soffrire, invece, il fatto che non siano legami duraturi...e poi, non è che m'informo sulla loro situazione sentimentale per poi decidere...anzi, io adocchio quella che mi piace ma poi scopro che è impegnata. Che io poi possa sbagliare a portare avanti la stori, questo è un altro paio di maniche.
Air


----------



## Grande82 (22 Aprile 2008)

e se domani venissi a sapere che invece doveva vedere un altro amico speciale?


----------



## Mari' (22 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Sono impassibile e* fortemente deluso* dal fatto che aveva poco tempo (doveva ritirare...eggià, lei utilizza questo termine, i figli all'asilo) e non me l'ha data.
> Air



Lo credo bene ... passare per antidepressivo poi


----------



## Old Airforever (22 Aprile 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> e se domani venissi a sapere che invece doveva vedere un altro amico speciale?


...mi credi che sto già preventivando anche questo?
Air


----------



## MK (22 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Non credo...io invece un legame serio e stabile lo cerco da mesi e mesi...a me fa soffrire, invece, il fatto che non siano legami duraturi...e poi, non è che m'informo sulla loro situazione sentimentale per poi decidere...anzi, io adocchio quella che mi piace ma poi scopro che è impegnata. Che io poi possa sbagliare a portare avanti la stori, questo è un altro paio di maniche.
> Air


Beh basta che te la diano almeno... altrimenti sai che palle...


----------



## Old Giusy (22 Aprile 2008)

Io sono scioccata da queste donne, non so, mi fanno sorridere. Sembra che vivano una telenovela infinita...
Vabè comunque.... Air, goditela, che t'aggia dì....


----------



## Old Airforever (22 Aprile 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Beh basta che te la diano almeno... altrimenti sai che palle...
















  infatti, fanno un po' male...


----------



## Old Airforever (22 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Io sono scioccata da queste donne, non so, mi fanno sorridere. Sembra che vivano una telenovela infinita...
> Vabè comunque.... Air, goditela, che t'aggia dì....


Giusy, seriamente parlando, queste fanciulle andrebbero seguite da chi di dovere. Il fatto è non so quanto siano consapevoli d'avere problemi...e da chi di dovere sarebbe preferibile andarci da consenzienti del problema che si ha.


----------



## MK (22 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Giusy, seriamente parlando, queste fanciulle andrebbero seguite da chi di dovere. Il fatto è non so quanto siano consapevoli d'avere problemi...e da chi di dovere sarebbe preferibile andarci da consenzienti del problema che si ha.


Air io non credo abbiano dei problemi... sono i loro mariti che ne hanno...


----------



## Old Airforever (22 Aprile 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Air io non credo abbiano dei problemi... sono i loro mariti che ne hanno...


A detta loro, si...ma...dubito.


----------



## MK (22 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> A detta loro, si...ma...dubito.


Non in quel senso... Nel senso che stanno con donne che vanno a letto con altri... poi magari sta bene pure a loro, chissà...


----------



## Old Giusy (22 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Giusy, seriamente parlando, queste fanciulle andrebbero seguite da chi di dovere. Il fatto è non so quanto siano consapevoli d'avere problemi...e da chi di dovere sarebbe preferibile andarci da consenzienti del problema che si ha.


No Air, questo è quello che vuoi credere tu e/o che vogliono farti credere.
Loro sono perfettamente consapevoli di ciò che vogliono: sesso, momenti di piacere, emozioni, novità. Non hanno nessun problema di personalità nè di depressione. Sono chiare e limpide. Io credo non ci sia nessun problema nel caso in cui tu vuoi ciò che vogliono loro, nè più nè meno. I rapporti devono essere alla pari. Quando sono sbilanciati allora sì che non si accettano e fanno male...


----------



## Old Airforever (22 Aprile 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Non in quel senso... Nel senso che stanno con donne che vanno a letto con altri... poi magari sta bene pure a loro, chissà...


 
...ma sai: occhio non vede, cuore non duole...
...chissà se sapessero...


----------



## MK (22 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...ma sai: occhio non vede, cuore non duole...
> ...chissà se sapessero...


 
sanno sanno... ma basta che la cara mogliettina stia a casa e faccia la moglie e la mamma... Certo sanno, ma fingono di non saperlo. L'importante è che ti diverta tu, comunque.


----------



## Old Airforever (22 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> No Air, questo è quello che vuoi credere tu e/o che vogliono farti credere.
> Loro sono perfettamente consapevoli di ciò che vogliono: sesso, momenti di piacere, emozioni, novità. Non hanno nessun problema di personalità nè di depressione. Sono chiare e limpide. Io credo non ci sia nessun problema nel caso in cui tu vuoi ciò che vogliono loro, nè più nè meno. I rapporti devono essere alla pari. Quando sono sbilanciati allora sì che non si accettano e fanno male...


Mitica Giusyna, non concordo.
Indipendentemente se la loro situazione sentimentale vada a gonfie vele o meno, se una mamma di due bimbi di 4 e 6 anni, moglie da 8 anni di un uomo va con un'altro, un problema c'è.
Perchè stasera, come tutte le sere, cenerà con la famiglia, coccolerà i pischelli, andrà a letto col marito...se non le fa nessun effetto, se è impassibile...un problema lo ha.
Air


----------



## Old Airforever (22 Aprile 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> sanno sanno... ma basta che la cara mogliettina stia a casa e faccia la moglie e la mamma... Certo sanno, ma fingono di non saperlo. L'importante è che ti diverta tu, comunque.


M'incuriosisce il tuo intervento...dici che sa? Mmmmmhhhhh, non credo.
Air


----------



## MK (22 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Mitica Giusyna, non concordo.
> Indipendentemente se la loro situazione sentimentale vada a gonfie vele o meno, se una mamma di due bimbi di 4 e 6 anni, moglie da 8 anni di un uomo va con un'altro, un problema c'è.
> Perchè stasera, come tutte le sere, cenerà con la famiglia, coccolerà i pischelli, andrà a letto col marito...se non le fa nessun effetto, se è impassibile...un problema lo ha.
> Air


 
Mah seriamente parlando... tante donne (e tanti uomini) si sposano per convenzione sociale, non per amore. E la vita di famiglia è dura quanto tutto attorno a te parla dell'ammmmore... Certo poi il coraggio per uscirne, difficile trovarlo, e fino a quando non si viene scoperti...


----------



## Mari' (22 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> M'incuriosisce il tuo intervento...dici che sa? Mmmmmhhhhh, *non credo.*
> Air


Manco io ci credo che il marito sa.


----------



## MK (22 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> M'incuriosisce il tuo intervento...dici che sa? Mmmmmhhhhh, non credo.
> Air


 
Sai la rivoluzione? Se si dicessero le cose invece di fingere di non accorgersene... Lo sa lo sa...


----------



## Mari' (22 Aprile 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Sai la rivoluzione? Se si dicessero le cose invece di fingere di non accorgersene*... Lo sa lo sa...*



Perche' insisti tanto MK?


----------



## MK (22 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Perche' insisti tanto MK?


Io sapevo Marì... e l'ho lasciato andare...


----------



## Old Airforever (22 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Perche' insisti tanto MK?


Interessante...MK2, dammi qualche delucidazione su questa tua teoria che...forse è un'ipotesi di realtà...
Marco


----------



## MK (22 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Interessante...MK2, dammi qualche delucidazione su questa tua teoria che...forse è un'ipotesi di realtà...
> Marco


 
Mah forse le donne sono più intuitive, io tutte le volte che sono stata tradita l'ho capito. Ho chiesto e naturalmente hanno negato. Secondo me anche un uomo capisce quando la propria donna lo tradisce. Credo che le donne aumentino le scuse, si neghino soprattutto sessualmente... Certo generalizzo...


----------



## Old Airforever (22 Aprile 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Mah forse le donne sono più intuitive, io tutte le volte che sono stata tradita l'ho capito. Ho chiesto e naturalmente hanno negato. Secondo me anche un uomo capisce quando la propria donna lo tradisce. Credo che le donne aumentino le scuse, *si neghino soprattutto sessualmente*... Certo generalizzo...


...però questa è un caterpillar cingolato...una macchina da lavoro perchè la fa andare in continuazione...


----------



## MK (22 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...però questa è un caterpillar cingolato...una macchina da lavoro perchè la fa andare in continuazione...


 
Ma la stessa del perizoma?  

	
	
		
		
	


	













ps e magari col marito ha sempre mal di testa...


----------



## Mari' (22 Aprile 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Io sapevo Marì... e l'ho lasciato andare...


Io no, non sapevo ... ma quando ho scoperto la novita', ho divorziato per farlo sentire libero di andare ... ed invece e' piu' vicino a me di sempre.


----------



## Mari' (22 Aprile 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Mah forse le donne sono più intuitive, io tutte le volte che sono stata tradita l'ho capito. Ho chiesto e naturalmente hanno negato. Secondo me anche un uomo capisce quando la propria donna lo tradisce. Credo che le donne aumentino le scuse, si neghino soprattutto sessualmente...* Certo generalizzo...*


e fai male.


----------



## MK (22 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Io no, non sapevo ... ma quando ho scoperto la novita', ho divorziato per farlo sentire libero di andare ... ed invece e' piu' vicino a me di sempre.


 
Anch'io l'ho lasciato libero di andare... e l'avevo ritrovato adesso, in modo diverso ma... E comunque sapevo. Ultimamente ne avevamo parlato, ed era esattamente come avevo sempre pensato io, lei c'era, prima, come amante...


----------



## Old Airforever (22 Aprile 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ma la stessa del perizoma?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
no, no, non ha mai mal di testa...né con lui, né con me...
Confermo: è la stessa del perizoma...


----------



## MK (22 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> no, no, non ha mai mal di testa...né con lui, né con me...
> Confermo: è la stessa del perizoma...


beh te lo racconta lei... andiamo a chiederlo al marito?
Magari però un uomo solo non le basta...


----------



## Mari' (22 Aprile 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> beh te lo racconta lei... andiamo a chiederlo al marito?
> * Magari però un uomo solo non le basta...*


ecco, ora ti stai avvicinando al punto chiave.

e ce ne sono tante cosi ovviamente.


----------



## MK (22 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ecco, ora ti stai avvicinando al punto chiave.


Beh non è che ne faccia un problema di morale... se non la soddisfa un uomo solo... Certo una dovrebbe avere il coraggio di divorziare e vivere come vuole (magari evitando che i figli assistano allo spettacolo...). Ma non credo sia questo il punto. Magari col marito è incompatibile sessualmente. Tutto qui.


----------



## Old Airforever (22 Aprile 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> beh te lo racconta lei... andiamo a chiederlo al marito?
> *Magari però un uomo solo non le basta*...


...azz...grave!
Ingordigia di caxxi?!?!


----------



## Grande82 (22 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> no, no, non ha mai mal di testa...né con lui, né con me...
> Confermo: è la stessa del perizoma...


Mi domando perchè questa donna ti racconti tante cose della sua vita privata, del marito, del padre, dei figli, del sesso.....


----------



## Old Airforever (22 Aprile 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Beh non è che ne faccia un problema di morale... se non la soddisfa un uomo solo... Certo una dovrebbe avere il coraggio di divorziare e vivere come vuole (magari evitando che i figli assistano allo spettacolo...). Ma non credo sia questo il punto. *Magari col marito è incompatibile sessualmente.* Tutto qui.


Lei dice di tr...re alla grande col marito...dice...
Air


----------



## Old Giusy (22 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Mitica Giusyna, non concordo.
> Indipendentemente se la loro situazione sentimentale vada a gonfie vele o meno, se una mamma di due bimbi di 4 e 6 anni, moglie da 8 anni di un uomo va con un'altro, un problema c'è.
> Perchè stasera, come tutte le sere, cenerà con la famiglia, coccolerà i pischelli, andrà a letto col marito...se non le fa nessun effetto, se è impassibile...un problema lo ha.
> Air


Io vedo solo degli esseri umani che tirano a campare, insoddisfatti, alla ricerca di qualcosa che dia loro una botta di vita.
Molto umani, certo, ma pur sempre deboli nel non voler cambiare la loro vita... O magari mi può dispiacere per loro, perchè forse non possono cambiare la loro vita....


----------



## Grande82 (22 Aprile 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Beh non è che ne faccia un problema di morale... se non la soddisfa un uomo solo... Certo una dovrebbe avere il coraggio di divorziare e vivere come vuole (magari evitando che i figli assistano allo spettacolo...). Ma non credo sia questo il punto. *Magari col marito è incompatibile sessualmente*. Tutto qui.


ma due persone possono essere incompatibili sessualmente?


----------



## MK (22 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...azz...grave!
> Ingordigia di caxxi?!?!


Marco... guarda che ti sgrido eh!!!! Un uomo sì e una donna no? Why?


----------



## Old Airforever (22 Aprile 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Mi domando perchè questa donna ti racconti tante cose della sua vita privata, del marito, del padre, dei figli, del sesso.....


...infatti è curiosa questa cosa...la psiche umana m'affascina sempre più...
Air


----------



## Mari' (22 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...azz...grave!
> Ingordigia di caxxi?!?!












   se la metti cosi fa ridere, ma e' anche la realta'


----------



## MK (22 Aprile 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ma due persone possono essere incompatibili sessualmente?


Sì.


----------



## Old Airforever (22 Aprile 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Marco... guarda che ti sgrido eh!!!! Un uomo sì e una donna no? Why?


....petta, petta...NESSUNO, senza distinzioni! A meno che uno (tipo me, ora) sia single e quindi può tenere il piede in 100 scarpe...che poi non è lo stesso una gran bella cosa di cui andarne fiero, però non c'è tradimento, non ci sono menzogne.
Marco


----------



## Mari' (22 Aprile 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Mi domando perchè questa donna ti racconti tante cose della sua vita privata, del marito, del padre, dei figli, del sesso.....


Il tuo amante non ti racconta nulla della sua vita privata?


----------



## MK (22 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ....petta, petta...NESSUNO, senza distinzioni! A meno che uno (tipo me, ora) sia single e quindi può tenere il piede in 100 scarpe...che poi non è lo stesso una gran bella cosa di cui andarne fiero, però non c'è tradimento, non ci sono menzogne.
> Marco


Perfetto, la penso esattamente come te. E magari un po' di rispetto per i figli, se ci sono...


----------



## Old Airforever (22 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> se la metti cosi fa ridere, ma e' anche la realta'


 
...non voglio ironizzare troppo perchè...ci sarebbe da piangere...


----------



## Mari' (22 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...non voglio ironizzare troppo perchè...ci sarebbe da piangere...


hai ragione ... sono le miserie umane.


----------



## Old Airforever (22 Aprile 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Perfetto, la penso esattamente come te. *E magari un po' di rispetto per i figli, se ci sono*...


2 pargoletti di 4 e 6 anni che hanno la mamma che soffre d'ingordigia di passerotti e va con altri ometti oltre che col papy...triste, triste, triste.


----------



## MK (22 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> 2 pargoletti di 4 e 6 anni che hanno la mamma che soffre d'ingordigia di passerotti e va con altri ometti oltre che col papy...triste, triste, triste.


adesso non fare il moralista... Basta che mamy non si porti a casa ogni sera un uomo diverso... poi faccia quello che vuole... 

Mi ricordo in dol la tipa che andava in macchina con l'amante e si portava dietro il figlio... ecco a una così...


----------



## Mari' (22 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> *2 pargoletti di 4 e 6 anni* che hanno la mamma che soffre d'ingordigia di passerotti e va con altri ometti oltre che col papy...triste, triste, triste.


cio' non toglie che come mamma possa essere perfetta ... e' che come moglie/compagna e' una frana.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (22 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> cio' non toglie che come mamma possa essere perfetta ... e' che come moglie/compagna e' una frana.


puozz sta' bbuon


----------



## Old Airforever (22 Aprile 2008)

MK2, MARI'...non giudico la tizia come mamma ma...è triste per due pargoletti avere una madre così...anche se sa fare bene il lavoro di madre...magari, sapessero, vorrebbero anche un po' di serietà nella madre, oltre che l'amor di madre-figli.
Scusate ma...se mia madre (che reputo un'ottima madre...un po' troppo all'antica, ma ottima) dovesse tradire mio padre, mi scadrebbe come donna, non come madre.


----------



## Grande82 (22 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Il tuo amante non ti racconta nulla della sua vita privata?


no, praticamente niente, a meno di cose talmente irrilevanti che fanno parte della conversazione, e viceversa. Conosco il nome della moglie, lui sa il nome del mio fidanzato.... direi poco di più..... Per quanto concerne lui come persona so alcune cose, anche parecchie in verità, sulla famiglia (genitori, parenti...), sul lavoro, sul passato, ma alcune le sapevo anche prima che iniziassimo a vederci.


----------



## MK (22 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> MK2, MARI'...non giudico la tizia come mamma ma...è triste per due pargoletti avere una madre così...anche se sa fare bene il lavoro di madre...magari, sapessero, vorrebbero anche un po' di serietà nella madre, oltre che l'amor di madre-figli.
> Scusate ma...se mia madre (che reputo un'ottima madre...un po' troppo all'antica, ma ottima) dovesse tradire mio padre, mi scadrebbe come donna, non come madre.


Air tua madre è tua madre... per un figlio è triste l'ipocrisia, non la verità...


----------



## Fedifrago (22 Aprile 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ma due persone possono essere incompatibili sessualmente?


E ACCORGERSENE SEMPRE DOPO...E MAGARI ANCHE DOPO AVERCI FATTO FIGLI INSIEME?


----------



## Old Giusy (22 Aprile 2008)

Scusate, non fermiamoci a lei.
Io voglio capire come mai Air non sia in grado di staccarsi da queste situazioni. Io ho l'impressione che si faccia trascinare.... certo, conviene anche a lui, ma ad un certo punto si può mollare....


----------



## Old Airforever (22 Aprile 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> no, praticamente niente, a meno di cose talmente irrilevanti che fanno parte della conversazione, e viceversa. Conosco il nome della moglie, lui sa il nome del mio fidanzato.... direi poco di più..... Per quanto concerne lui come persona so alcune cose, anche parecchie in verità, sulla famiglia (genitori, parenti...), sul lavoro, sul passato, ma alcune le sapevo anche prima che iniziassimo a vederci.


Bellagioia, ma tu mi hai già spiegato il perchè hai l'amante e il perchè non chiudi con l'ufficiale? Chiedo venia, ma come vedi non riesco a stare alla pari con i passi del forum...
Mi piacerebbe saperlo...magari riuscirei ad entrare nell'ottica del traditore e non vedere questa categoria come esseri miserabili...
Marco


----------



## Mari' (22 Aprile 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> no, praticamente niente, a meno di cose talmente irrilevanti che fanno parte della conversazione, e viceversa. Conosco il nome della moglie, lui sa il nome del mio fidanzato.... direi poco di più..... Per quanto concerne lui come persona so alcune cose, anche parecchie in verità, sulla famiglia (genitori, parenti...), sul lavoro, sul passato, ma alcune le sapevo anche prima che iniziassimo a vederci.



AH!


----------



## MK (22 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> E ACCORGERSENE SEMPRE DOPO...E MAGARI ANCHE DOPO AVERCI FATTO FIGLI INSIEME?


 
Vero Fedi, vero, ma sai quante donne si sposano conoscendo in senso biblico soltanto il padre dei propri figli? Poi crescono e cercano altro... 
Il sogno romantico si infrange e ci si accontenta dell'amante...


----------



## Old Airforever (22 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Scusate, non fermiamoci a lei.
> Io voglio capire come mai Air non sia in grado di staccarsi da queste situazioni. Io ho l'impressione che si faccia trascinare.... certo, conviene anche a lui, ma ad un certo punto si può mollare....


Ti rispondo subito e seriamente: come tu sai, ho la mia ottica e le mie pretese. Mi piacerebbe avere una ragazza seria, tutta per me, solo per me...penso che sia il sogno di (quasi) tutti gli ometti.
Quando si è soli soletti, si può scegliere tra due strade:
1) In attesa che possa conoscere una tizia che fa per me, rimango single.
2) Sempre in attesa, mi avventuro in avventure (scusa il bisticcio).
L'unico mio "piccolo" problema è che, non essendo di natura un avventuroso, mi affeziono e m'innamoro...infatti, le avventure non sono poi molto salutari per tipi sentimentalisti.
Marco


----------



## Mari' (22 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> MK2, MARI'...non giudico la tizia come mamma ma...è triste per due pargoletti avere una madre così...anche se sa fare bene il lavoro di madre...magari, sapessero, vorrebbero anche un po' di serietà nella madre, oltre che l'amor di madre-figli.
> Scusate ma...se mia madre (che reputo un'ottima madre...un po' troppo all'antica, ma ottima) dovesse tradire mio padre, *mi scadrebbe come donna, non come madre*.


... e sbagli ... una madre e' anche una donna, non e' un essere/immagine venabile come una madonna ... ovviamente vale anche per la figura de padre.


----------



## Old Giusy (22 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Ti rispondo subito e seriamente: come tu sai, ho la mia ottica e le mie pretese. Mi piacerebbe avere una ragazza seria, tutta per me, solo per me...penso che sia il sogno di (quasi) tutti gli ometti.
> Quando si è soli soletti, si può scegliere tra due strade:
> 1) In attesa che possa conoscere una tizia che fa per me, rimango single.
> 2) Sempre in attesa, mi avventuro in avventure (scusa il bisticcio).
> ...


Aspetta Marco, la mia domanda era: come mai non riesci a distaccarti?
Non parli bene di questa donna, si sente che non la stimi, quindi perchè, fatta l'avventura, non la molli?


----------



## Old Airforever (22 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Aspetta Marco, la mia domanda era: come mai non riesci a distaccarti?
> Non parli bene di questa donna, si sente che non la stimi, quindi perchè, fatta l'avventura, non la molli?


Diciamo che mi piace una cifra...ma volendo potrei mandarla a quel paese anche in questo momento.
Forse non voglio, perchè nel frattempo mi va bene avere qualche avventuretta...e per avere ciò, può andare bene anche una simile donna...le alte qualità e le altrettante alte doti le pretenderei da chi dovesse mai diventare la madre dei nostri due pischelli...
E' come se io andassi a prostitute...e pretenderei d'averne una intelligente, perfetta, sincera, onesta...


----------



## MK (22 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Diciamo che mi piace una cifra...ma volendo potrei mandarla a quel paese anche in questo momento.
> Forse non voglio, perchè nel frattempo mi va bene avere qualche avventuretta...e per avere ciò, può andare bene anche una simile donna...le alte qualità e le altrettante alte doti le pretenderei da chi dovesse mai diventare la madre dei nostri due pischelli...
> E' come se io andassi a prostitute...e pretenderei d'averne una intelligente, perfetta, sincera, onesta...


 
Air scusa ma secondo me hai qualche problema con l'immagine materna... troppo idealizzata. E irraggiungibile...


----------



## Old Airforever (22 Aprile 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Air scusa ma secondo me hai qualche problema con l'immagine materna... troppo idealizzata. E irraggiungibile...


...non pensare che la voglia lodare ma...trovassi una persona come mia madre...volerei anche senza imbarcarmi sull'aereo...e mio padre è da 35 anni che vola...e fa volare mia madre...


----------



## MK (22 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...non pensare che la voglia lodare ma...trovassi una persona come mia madre...volerei anche senza imbarcarmi sull'aereo...e mio padre è da 35 anni che vola...e fa volare mia madre...


Dovresti staccarti però... altrimenti non riuscirai mai a volare tu...


----------



## Grande82 (22 Aprile 2008)

no, non te l'ho spiegato. Se vuoi leggerti 22-23 pagg di sciroppo c'è nell'amore e sesso un tread 'incasinata', ma è parziale. Perchè non chiudo? 
Col demente perchè ho egoisticamente bisogno della mia isola felice, oggi, ma ci sto pensando, col mio ragazzo perchè sto cercando di capire quali siano i miei veri sentimenti, ma ci sto pensando anche con lui....


----------



## Grande82 (22 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...non pensare che la voglia lodare ma...trovassi una persona come mia madre...volerei anche senza imbarcarmi sull'aereo...e mio padre è da 35 anni che vola...e fa volare mia madre...


la immagini tua madre mentre fa sesso porcolo con tua madre?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (22 Aprile 2008)

se sai che questa non sarà mai la tua donna, perchè ti fai gratuitamente del male provando in un certo senso pena per il marito e per i suoi cuccioli?


----------



## MK (22 Aprile 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> se sai che questa non sarà mai la tua donna, perchè ti fai gratuitamente del male provando in un certo senso pena per il marito e per i suoi cuccioli?


Air è un'anima sensibile. Lo capisco perfettamente. Vuole bene a queste donne. Comunque. Però è un po' troppo moralista... ma è giovane, cambierà... Sono fiduciosa.


----------



## Mari' (22 Aprile 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Air è un'anima sensibile. Lo capisco perfettamente. Vuole bene a queste donne. Comunque. Però è un po' troppo moralista... ma è giovane, cambierà... Sono fiduciosa.



Si lui e' un PURO ... un purosangue


----------



## Old Giusy (22 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Si lui e' un PURO ... un purosangue


Stallone?


----------



## Mari' (22 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Stallone?








  mo ce mena a tutte e due


----------



## MK (22 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Si lui e' un PURO ... un purosangue


E' un puro di cuore... se poi è pure purosangue... beate le sue donne...


----------



## Old Airforever (22 Aprile 2008)

per Giusy79 e Mari'

MESSAGGIO DA PARTE DI CHUCK NORRIS: sto a voi puntanto l'indice...tempo 9 mesi e sarete incinte. Più tardi verrò a trovarvi: un calcio rotante ve lo meritate.

MESSAGGIO (PERFETTO) DI MR.PERFECT: poca saggezza in voi leggo. Norris presto verrà a farvi la festa. Il cielo si oscurerà ed incomincierà la tempesta.


----------



## Old Giusy (22 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> per Giusy79 e Mari'
> 
> MESSAGGIO DA PARTE DI CHUCK NORRIS: sto a voi puntanto l'indice...tempo 9 mesi e sarete incinte. Più tardi verrò a trovarvi: un calcio rotante ve lo meritate.
> 
> MESSAGGI (PERFETTO) DI MR.PERFECT: poca saggezza in voi leggo. Norris presto verrà a farvi la festa. Il cielo si oscurerà ed incomincierà la tempesta.


Un bacio no eh?????


----------



## Old Airforever (22 Aprile 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> se sai che questa non sarà mai la tua donna, perchè ti fai gratuitamente del male provando in un certo senso pena per il marito e per i suoi cuccioli?


 
...perchè sono stato tradito, in passato...


----------



## Old Airforever (22 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Un bacio no eh?????


Si, ma questo ve lo da Airforever!!!!


----------



## Mari' (22 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> per Giusy79 e Mari'
> 
> MESSAGGIO DA PARTE DI CHUCK NORRIS: sto a voi puntanto l'indice...tempo *9 mesi e sarete incinte*. Più tardi verrò a trovarvi: un calcio rotante ve lo meritate.
> 
> MESSAGGI (PERFETTO) DI MR.PERFECT: poca saggezza in voi leggo. Norris presto verrà a farvi la festa. Il cielo si oscurerà ed incomincierà la tempesta.


Con me caschi male ... non ho l'eta'


----------



## Old Airforever (22 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Con me caschi male ... non ho l'eta'


...patti chiari e amicizia lunga: sono partito per venire da te stamattina alle 7...o fai quello che ti dico, o ti sbatto fuori...fidati.
P.L.L.


----------



## Old Airforever (22 Aprile 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> no, non te l'ho spiegato. Se vuoi leggerti 22-23 pagg di sciroppo c'è nell'amore e sesso un tread 'incasinata', ma è parziale. Perchè non chiudo?
> Col demente perchè ho egoisticamente bisogno della mia isola felice, oggi, ma ci sto pensando, col mio ragazzo perchè sto cercando di capire quali siano i miei veri sentimenti, ma ci sto pensando anche con lui....


Hai mai valutato che, se il tuo ragazzo non ti darà mai l'isola felice, anche se tu lasciassi l'amante, avresti l'esigenza di cercare l'isola felice altrove e sempre?
Air


----------



## Grande82 (22 Aprile 2008)

air, ribadisco, ma a tua madre e tuo padre che fanno sesso porcolo ci pensi mai?


----------



## Mari' (22 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...patti chiari e amicizia lunga: sono partito per venire da te stamattina alle 7...o fai quello che ti dico, o ti sbatto fuori...fidati.
> P.L.L.


e caschi male per la secoda volta  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  sono violenta, ti piglio a sculaccioni  

	
	
		
		
	


	










Cia ragazzi a piu' tardi ...




























Forse!


----------



## Grande82 (22 Aprile 2008)

infatti non è una situazione ripetibile, è un groviglio di pensieri e dubbi dal quale esco, ora e per sempre!
Non avrei mai detto che mi ci sarei trovata, non ero il tipo, ancora se mi chiedi opinioni sono contraria, ma ho capito che alcune cose possono accadere e che uno si può frustare a sangue o cercare di farsi quante  più domande possibili..... e tirarsene fuori, anche se con meno stima di sè, ma più forza....


----------



## Old Airforever (22 Aprile 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> air, ribadisco, ma a tua madre e tuo padre che fanno sesso porcolo ci pensi mai?


Non so se lo fanno porcolo o meno...ma se è vero che, anche sessualmente parlando si somiglia ad almeno uno dei genitori, credo che o mia madre o mio padre o entrambi siano porcoli.
Sinceramente ci avevo pensato già anni or sono...ora sono sessantenni...non so quanto porcoli siano...
Perchè?


----------



## Grande82 (22 Aprile 2008)

perchè lo sono, come te e me e qualsisi altro essere umano che non parta da preconcetti educativi troppo rigidi! 
Come si fa a fare sesso casto?
Missionario?
Ma dai!
E' che a volte mi pare tu idealizzi i tuoi: sembra che non litighino mai, non abbiano mai avuto attrazione per altri, non si arrabbino, non siano in stanca, non abbiano il desiderio di mandarsi affanculo all'ennesimo tubetto di dentifricio spremuto dal centro....
SI può essere una coppia meravigliosa anche così....


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (22 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Si, ma questo ve lo da Airforever!!!!


----------



## Lettrice (22 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> UDITE UDITE!!!!
> Cazzarola, incomincia a divertirmi questa storia: oggi ho preso un buon caffè con 'sta tizia. Poi, ci fermiamo in auto a chiacchierare (voleva chiacchierare)...che poi mi abbia messo la mano nella patta...beh, è un'altro discorso.
> Dunque: mi guarda e mi dice: "Tu non credi al fatto che in famiglia vada tutto a gonfie vele, vero?"
> Annuisco...
> ...


Scommetto avesse pure un gomito che faceva contatto col piede...


----------



## Old Airforever (22 Aprile 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> perchè lo sono, come te e me e qualsisi altro essere umano che non parta da preconcetti educativi troppo rigidi!
> Come si fa a fare sesso casto?
> Missionario?
> Ma dai!
> ...


Io ti dico quel che sò: mia madre è giunta vergine al matrimonio. Non si sono mai traditi.
Certo è, che come in ogni famiglia (in particolar modo ora, dopo 35 anni di matrimonio) le cose sono mutate, non sono più come agli inizi, bisticciano (ma lo hanno sempre fatto, ma dopo due minuti amici come prima).
Air


----------



## Old Airforever (22 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Scommetto avesse pure un gomito che faceva contatto col piede...
































  .....................................................................................................non l'ho capita...


----------



## Grande82 (22 Aprile 2008)

Chiudi gli occhi.
Immagina di camminare per strada.
Vedi una donna. Sai che è la tua donna, la tua metà. Mi descrivi com'è? Com'è fisicamente, il carattere, cosa ti colpisce di lei al primo sguardo, cosa nei piccoli gesti e cosa nei grandi, cosa non ti piace.... tutto....


----------



## Lettrice (22 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> .....................................................................................................non l'ho capita...


Elio docet... Servi della Gleba... quando Elio inventa le scuse per non uscire con gli amici... scuse del caxxo per giustificare un comportamento stupido... 
Porcolo scusa ma piu' che mano nel perizoma _manata in viso_... senza offesa ma questa e' gente inutile... che per raccontarsela ha bisogno di scomodare il cimitero...


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Io ti dico quel che sò: mia madre è giunta vergine al matrimonio. Non si sono mai traditi.
> Certo è, che come in ogni famiglia (in particolar modo ora, dopo 35 anni di matrimonio) le cose sono mutate, non sono più come agli inizi, bisticciano (ma lo hanno sempre fatto, ma dopo due minuti amici come prima).
> Air


anche la mia..e pure io.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	












cioè ero stata falciata da lui


----------



## Old Airforever (22 Aprile 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Chiudi gli occhi.
> Immagina di camminare per strada.
> Vedi una donna. Sai che è la tua donna, la tua metà. Mi descrivi com'è? Com'è fisicamente, il carattere, cosa ti colpisce di lei al primo sguardo, cosa nei piccoli gesti e cosa nei grandi, cosa non ti piace.... tutto....


Ogni tanto faccio il pagliaccio...ma ti rispondo seriamente, ora:
Non ho un tipo di donna ideale: deve piacermi. Sono stato con fanciulle diversissime tra loro, sotto l'aspetto fisico e sotto quello caratteriale. Certo è, che preferisco le fanciulle piuttosto magroline...quelle che possono permettersi di indossare determinati vestiti...ma ho anche frequentato fanciulle un pelino più in forma...insomma, quelle che un paio di pantaloni attillati, per esempio, non dico che non potrebbero permetterseli ma...non starebbero bene. Ho avuto fanciulle con una 2a, con una 3a, con una 4a di seno...con occhi chiari, con occhib scuri...bionde, more, ramate...
Mi sento in difficoltà, Grande, perchè non riesco a risponderti...mi deve piacere...eppure ci sono persone magroline che non mi garbano affatto...ecco, mi devono piacere moltissimo anche di viso.


----------



## Old Airforever (22 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> anche la mia..e pure io..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...cosa c'ha, una motocoltivatrice tra le gambe???


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...cosa c'ha, una motocoltivatrice tra le gambe???


volevo dire colta...come un bocciolo 

	
	
		
		
	


	




(non colta di gamba...)


----------



## Lettrice (22 Aprile 2008)

Noto con piacere che avete tutti studiato dalle Orsoline...


----------



## Old Giusy (22 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Ogni tanto faccio il pagliaccio...ma ti rispondo seriamente, ora:
> Non ho un tipo di donna ideale: deve piacermi. Sono stato con fanciulle diversissime tra loro, sotto l'aspetto fisico e sotto quello caratteriale. Certo è, che preferisco le fanciulle piuttosto magroline...quelle che possono permettersi di indossare determinati vestiti...ma ho anche frequentato fanciulle un pelino più in forma...insomma, quelle che un paio di pantaloni attillati, per esempio, non dico che non potrebbero permetterseli ma...non starebbero bene. Ho avuto fanciulle con una 2a, con una 3a, con una 4a di seno...con occhi chiari, con occhib scuri...bionde, more, ramate...
> Mi sento in difficoltà, Grande, perchè non riesco a risponderti...mi deve piacere...eppure ci sono persone magroline che non mi garbano affatto...ecco, mi devono piacere moltissimo anche di viso.


Donne magre.... mmmmm....


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Noto con piacere che avete tutti studiato dalle Orsoline...


----------



## Lettrice (22 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


>


Tu dai Salesiani...cow!


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Donne magre.... mmmmm....












   un altro da cassare


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Tu dai Salesiani...cow!


io ero la prediletta delle carmelitane scalze


----------



## Old Giusy (22 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> un altro da cassare


Non per me....  

	
	
		
		
	


	



















Potrei essere la sua donna ideale....  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Si scherza, Air....


----------



## Lettrice (22 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> io ero la prediletta delle carmelitane scalze



Facile immaginare perche'... visto lo stringatone marrone...


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Facile immaginare perche'... visto lo stringatone marrone...


ma va, da ragazzina ero tutta à la page 

	
	
		
		
	


	




invecchiando mi sono un po' imbastardita


----------



## Old Airforever (22 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Noto con piacere che avete tutti studiato dalle Orsoline...


Secondo me, di base ci sono i princìpi che una persona ha, che si pone, che rispetta.
C'è la donna che la da via come il pane, quella che te la fa sudare, quella che non te la da così tanto per dare...rispettabilissime tutte le scelte, ma questioni soggettive.
Poi ci può anche essere un filino di orgoglio: mi fanno ridere quelle fanciulle che dicono che la donna non va toccata manco con un fiore ma poi te la danno con facilità...ma io dico, ci tenete alla vostra patata? O chissenefrega, l'importante è ciulare e godere come matte...
Almeno, noi ometti, non siamo così protetti...infatti possiamo anche essere menati, che la ragione l'avete voi...
Air


----------



## Old Airforever (22 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Non per me....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tranquille, tranquille 

	
	
		
		
	


	








La mammina (non mia madre, quella che sto tr....do) ha una 40 di taglia, 3a scarsa di seno, un sedere supermegafavoloso (prima o poi gli farò la festa)


----------



## Lettrice (22 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Tranquille, tranquille
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Airforever (22 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


>


----------



## Old Airforever (22 Aprile 2008)

IN DIRETTA SU NOKIA E51:
Sms giunto ora: Ciao tesoro, ti mando un bacio...ma un bacio d'amore.


----------



## Old unodinoi (22 Aprile 2008)

Certo che comincio a capire le donne che vanno in cerca di uomini veri!!!
Ma possibile che una donna, soddisfatta del rapporto affettivo sentimentale amicale, col compagno/marito non possa desiderare di farsi una sana, bella, rilassante scopata?


----------



## Old Giusy (22 Aprile 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Certo che comincio a capire le donne che vanno in cerca di uomini veri!!!
> Ma possibile che una donna, soddisfatta del rapporto affettivo sentimentale amicale, col compagno/marito non possa desiderare di farsi una sana, bella, rilassante scopata?


Ma si, e che sarà mai!
Tanti problemi inutili!


----------



## Old unodinoi (22 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Ogni tanto faccio il pagliaccio...ma ti rispondo seriamente, ora:
> Non ho un tipo di donna ideale: deve piacermi. Sono stato con fanciulle diversissime tra loro, sotto l'aspetto fisico e sotto quello caratteriale. Certo è, che preferisco le fanciulle piuttosto magroline...quelle che possono permettersi di indossare determinati vestiti...ma ho anche frequentato fanciulle un pelino più in forma...insomma, quelle che un paio di pantaloni attillati, per esempio, non dico che non potrebbero permetterseli ma...non starebbero bene. Ho avuto fanciulle con una 2a, con una 3a, con una 4a di seno...con occhi chiari, con occhib scuri...bionde, more, ramate...
> Mi sento in difficoltà, Grande, perchè non riesco a risponderti...mi deve piacere...eppure ci sono persone magroline che non mi garbano affatto...ecco, mi devono piacere moltissimo anche di viso.


Non ti sei fatto mancare nulla ... sei di bocca buona


----------



## Old Airforever (22 Aprile 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Certo che comincio a capire le donne che vanno in cerca di uomini veri!!!
> Ma possibile che una donna, soddisfatta del rapporto affettivo sentimentale amicale, col compagno/marito non possa desiderare di farsi una sana, bella, rilassante scopata?


...purchè col compagno/marito...


----------



## Old Airforever (22 Aprile 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Non ti sei fatto mancare nulla ... sei di bocca buona


Detto così sembra quasi che...basta che respirino...


----------



## Old unodinoi (22 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...purchè col compagno/marito...


Air è qui che sbagli!! Perchè ad una donna non può capitare di voler scopare, solo scopare, con un ragazzo che le piace?


----------



## Old unodinoi (22 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Detto così sembra quasi che...basta che respirino...


Ho letto quello che hai scritto ... poi, magari, sei stato attento a selezionare. Io ho letto ciò che hai scritto


----------



## Old Airforever (22 Aprile 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Air è qui che sbagli!! Perchè ad una donna non può capitare di voler scopare, solo scopare, con un ragazzo che le piace?


Certo che capita (purtroppo)...ma non è giusto! Piuttosto si rimane single e si fa quel cavolo che si vuole...
E poi, se 'sta tizia ama davvero suo marito, dovrebbe bagnarsi alla sola idea di fare l'amore e/o sesso con lui...


----------



## Old Airforever (22 Aprile 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Ho letto quello che hai scritto ... poi, magari, sei stato attento a selezionare. Io ho letto ciò che hai scritto


Hai ragione...ma credo che anche a te possa piacere una bonazza bionda, una bonazza mora, una bonazza ramata, una bonazza con poco seno, una bonazza con tanto seno...ma pur sempre bonazza...non ho detto roito.


----------



## Old unodinoi (22 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Certo che capita (purtroppo)...ma non è giusto! Piuttosto si rimane single e si fa quel cavolo che si vuole...
> E poi, se 'sta tizia ama davvero suo marito, dovrebbe bagnarsi alla sola idea di fare l'amore e/o sesso con lui...


Ma Air stai scherzando vero? Non confondere sesso e complicità/affetto/bene. Magari lei si trova bene con lui come compagno/marito ... però nel sesso, in un determinato periodo della sua vita, vuole altro. E tu sei lì apposta per darle altro. Sei il suo gioco erotico. Ma se è una bella ragazza ... di che ti lamenti? Davvero credi che dopo il matrimonio, per sempre, desideri la stessa persona come il primo giorno? Dai su ....


----------



## Old unodinoi (22 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Hai ragione...ma credo che anche a te possa piacere una bonazza bionda, una bonazza mora, una bonazza ramata, una bonazza con poco seno, una bonazza con tanto seno...ma pur sempre bonazza...non ho detto roito.


Assolutamente d'accordo sulle bonazze ... i roiti sono per quelli che non possono avere altro


----------



## Lettrice (22 Aprile 2008)

Pero' Air se mi consenti...l'incoerente sei anche tu...


----------



## Old unodinoi (22 Aprile 2008)

Secondo me dobbiamo capirci ... ci sono "momenti" nella vita. Non ha senso colpevolizzarsi.


----------



## Old Airforever (22 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Pero' Air se mi consenti...l'incoerente sei anche tu...


Ne abbiamo già discusso, anche in privato...lo sai bene che mi sento una merda.
Da tradito, dovrei pensare maggiormente a questi ometti che, grazie alla mia complicità sono loro, ora, traditi.
Marco


----------



## Old Jesus (22 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Ne abbiamo già discusso, anche in privato...lo sai bene che mi sento una merda.
> Da tradito, dovrei pensare maggiormente a questi ometti che, grazie alla mia complicità sono loro, ora, traditi.
> Marco


Tradirebbero con un altro, Air.... Non è che il tuo.... ehm..... sacrificio cambierebbe un granchè le cose....


----------



## Lettrice (22 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Ne abbiamo già discusso, anche in privato...lo sai bene che mi sento una merda.
> Da tradito, dovrei pensare maggiormente a questi ometti che, grazie alla mia complicità sono loro, ora, traditi.
> Marco



Allora dacci un taglio no?


----------



## Old unodinoi (22 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Ne abbiamo già discusso, anche in privato...lo sai bene che mi sento una merda.
> Da tradito, dovrei pensare maggiormente a questi ometti che, grazie alla mia complicità sono loro, ora, traditi.
> Marco


Ma che merda e merda ... tanto se non te la scopi tu se la scopa un altro. E' lei che ha deciso ... tu che c'entri? 
Se permetti ... meglio con me che con un altro .... sempre che sia una bonazza


----------



## Old Airforever (22 Aprile 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Ma Air stai scherzando vero? Non confondere sesso e complicità/affetto/bene. Magari lei si trova bene con lui come compagno/marito ... però nel sesso, in un determinato periodo della sua vita, vuole altro. E tu sei lì apposta per darle altro. Sei il suo gioco erotico. Ma se è una bella ragazza ... di che ti lamenti? Davvero credi che dopo il matrimonio, per sempre, desideri la stessa persona come il primo giorno? Dai su ....


Complicità/affetto/bene con uno, bacio con un'altro, limonata con un'altro ancora, petting con'un'altro, sesso con un'altro...dai, cacchio, non basta una sola persona, se ci piace tantissimo e se l'amiamo moltissimo?
E' questa la domanda che mi pongo, alla quale non ho una risposta. Qui si vuole il 100% e lo si vuole ottenere avendo il 10% da ogni individuo...
Air


----------



## Lettrice (22 Aprile 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Ma che merda e merda ... tanto se non te la scopi tu se la scopa un altro. E' lei che ha deciso ... tu che c'entri?
> Se permetti ... meglio con me che con un altro .... sempre che sia una bonazza


Superficiale come analisi... se una persona inneggia al rispetto reciproco lo fa universalmente ... non univocamente...

Altrimenti la prima persona per cui perde rispetto e' se stesso


----------



## Old Airforever (22 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ed Unodinoi: è vero, tradirebbero con qualcun'altro. Ma la mia coscienza è appunto mia, non di qualcun'altro.
Ed essere traditi è una brutta esperienza, fidatevi. Forse è per questo che si usa dire che sarebbe meglio non sapere d'esserlo.


----------



## Old unodinoi (22 Aprile 2008)

Air l'amore eterno è una chimera. Per qualche tempo ti sembrerà che l'altra persona sia il tutto ma non sarà così in eterno.
Io non ci credo. 
Tanti fanno la scelta di rimanere con chi hanno perchè si sono sistemati per bene e allora non vale la pena cambiare. Tanto, pensano, dopo qualche tempo sarà così anche col nuovo compagno.
Allora tanto vale scoparsi chi ci piace.
Ehi .. non ho detto che lo condivido ma solo che non è giusto colpevolizzare chi fa una scelta di questo tipo.


----------



## Lettrice (22 Aprile 2008)

Ma qua l'amore non e' di casa... e' solo una questione di rispetto verso se stesso e verso i propri principi...


----------



## Old unodinoi (22 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Superficiale come analisi... se una persona inneggia al rispetto reciproco lo fa universalmente ... non univocamente...
> 
> Altrimenti la prima persona per cui perde rispetto e' se stesso


Superficiale? Sicuramente è superficiale ma è tremendamente vera come analisi. E, mi ripeto, non ho detto che io condivido questo tipo di ragionamento ma che è vero!
Se lei ha deciso di tradire pensi che un altro ragazzo, carino come Air, non lo trovi?
Se poi Air non se la sente, per problemi suoi, fa bene a non farlo. Ma, ripeto, se lei vuole scopare lo farà lo stesso ... il marito comunque sarà cornuto. Chiaro?


----------



## Old Jesus (22 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Jesus ed Unodinoi: è vero, tradirebbero con qualcun'altro. Ma la mia coscienza è appunto mia, non di qualcun'altro.
> Ed essere traditi è una brutta esperienza, fidatevi. Forse è per questo che si usa dire che sarebbe meglio non sapere d'esserlo.


Anche io ho conosciuto il tradimento.... Anche io sono stato cornuto....
Ma ho avuto una reazione diversa....


----------



## Old unodinoi (22 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma qua l'amore non e' di casa... e' solo una questione di rispetto verso se stesso e verso i propri principi...


A parte che l'autista ti sta ancora attendendo a fiumicino ... ma, a parte questo, .... l'amore finisce! Rimane altro ma "*l'amore finisce*"! Questo enunciato, se non lo sai, segnatelo da qualche parte per rileggertelo con calma.


----------



## Lettrice (22 Aprile 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Superficiale? Sicuramente è superficiale ma è tremendamente vera come analisi. E, mi ripeto, non ho detto che io condivido questo tipo di ragionamento ma che è vero!
> Se lei ha deciso di tradire pensi che un altro ragazzo, carino come Air, non lo trovi?
> Se poi Air non se la sente, per problemi suoi, fa bene a non farlo. Ma, ripeto, se lei vuole scopare lo farà lo stesso ... il marito comunque sarà cornuto. Chiaro?


Ma forse non ci siamo capiti.. che lei tradira' comunque non e' messo in discussione... quello che si mette in discussione sono i valori e i principi per i quali Air va sbandierando... se parlo di rispetto lo pretendo ma lo do pure... a se stessi in primis... non lo scavalco solo perche' ne posso trarre giovamento... altrimentio non rompessero i coglioni quando i conuti son loro


----------



## Old unodinoi (22 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Anche io ho conosciuto il tradimento.... Anche io sono stato cornuto....
> Ma ho avuto una reazione diversa....


Io non so se sono mai stato tradito ... so che se fossi tradito lascerei ... subito! Senza rimpianti ... credo faccia parte della vita la probabilità di essere traditi ...


----------



## Old unodinoi (22 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma forse non ci siamo capiti.. che lei tradira' comunque non e' messo in discussione... quello che si mette in discussione sono i valori e i principi per i quali Air va sbandierando... se parlo di rispetto lo pretendo ma lo do pure... a se stessi in primis... non lo scavalco solo perche' ne posso trarre giovamento... *altrimentio non rompessero i coglioni quando i conuti son loro*


Oh ... questo vuol dire essere chiari. Condivido e sottoscrivo .... sei una Donna con le palle ... spero depilate


----------



## Old Airforever (22 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma forse non ci siamo capiti.. che lei tradira' comunque non e' messo in discussione... quello che si mette in discussione sono i valori e i principi per i quali Air va sbandierando... se parlo di rispetto lo pretendo ma lo do pure... a se stessi in primis... non lo scavalco solo perche' ne posso trarre giovamento... altrimentio non rompessero i coglioni quando i conuti son loro


Unodinoi, guarda che Lettrice, su questo ha ragione.
Air


----------



## Old Jesus (22 Aprile 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Io non so se sono mai stato tradito ... so che se fossi tradito lascerei ... subito! Senza rimpianti ... credo faccia parte della vita la probabilità di essere traditi ...


Io ho lasciato, infatti. Ma da allora non me ne è fregato più niente. 

Oddio, anche prima, non è che fossi così lindo e pinto.......


----------



## Old unodinoi (22 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Io ho lasciato, infatti. Ma da allora non me ne è fregato più niente.
> 
> Oddio, anche prima, non è che fossi così lindo e pinto.......


Credo sia una reazione normale ... almeno per me credo sarebbe così ...


----------



## Lettrice (22 Aprile 2008)

Air tu mi stai tanto simpatico... sei in questo forum da tanto tempo... hai letto tante storie di amanti andate in malora... perche' ora hai il controllo ma non sai mai quando lo perderai... lasciati a parte principi e banda suonante... se per caso perdi il controllo e ti innamori di una donna sposata... che cacio fai?
Torni in crisi... ma realmente credi che ne valga la pena? Magari ti prendi pure le botte, ti ritrovi in mezzo a un siparietto squallido... in cui l'unico coglione reale sei tu...

Porcolo sempre senza offesa... e non fumare 4 sigarette per volta...


----------



## Old Airforever (22 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Air tu mi stai tanto simpatico... sei in questo forum da tanto tempo... hai letto tante storie di amanti andate in malora... perche' ora hai il controllo ma non sai mai quando lo perderai... lasciati a parte principi e banda suonante... *se per caso perdi il controllo e ti innamori di una donna sposata*... che cacio fai?
> *Torni in crisi*... ma realmente credi che ne valga la pena? Magari ti prendi pure le botte, ti ritrovi in mezzo a un siparietto squallido... in cui l'unico coglione reale sei tu...
> 
> Porcolo sempre senza offesa... e non fumare 4 sigarette per volta...


Temo questa cosa, mi fa tanta paura


----------



## Grande82 (22 Aprile 2008)

e se incontrassi una donna che ti piace, ma tanto, fisicamente, single... che faresti?


----------



## Old Airforever (22 Aprile 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> e se incontrassi una donna che ti piace, ma tanto, fisicamente, single... che faresti?


Farei di tutto per averla...


----------



## Grande82 (22 Aprile 2008)

e se lei non ti guardasse, non le piacessi granchè, non ti cercasse....


----------



## Old Airforever (22 Aprile 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> e se lei non ti guardasse, non le piacessi granchè, non ti cercasse....


Beh, se non c'è riscontro...ci si può rimanere male, delusi, ma la rassegnazione, seppur brutta, è un tasto da considerare. Provarci mi sta bene, corteggiarla un minimo anche se non mi caga di striscio...ci sta dentro...ma lumacarla più di tanto no.


----------



## Grande82 (22 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Beh, se non c'è riscontro...ci si può rimanere male, delusi, ma la rassegnazione, seppur brutta, è un tasto da considerare. Provarci mi sta bene, corteggiarla un minimo anche se non mi caga di striscio...ci sta dentro...ma lumacarla più di tanto no.


io mi riferivo a quel corteggiamento..... e al fatto che non so se sei disposto ad innamorarti..... o preferisci non spingerti mai oltre... mai troppo oltre....
Comunque la tua amica sposata, che sia al primo tradimento o no, sta solo affialndo le unghie della propria seduzione, usando tutte le armi, ma proprio tutte, per tirarti fuori un senitmento.... se tu le discessi che sei innamorato metterebbe subito le mani avanti, ma visto che metti mano al perizoma ti parla della vita sessuale col marito (per farti ingelosire) e ti manda sms sperando tu le risponda a tono, nonchè intenerirti con le storie di famiglia. E' un pò triste, anche più che un pò. Ma il problema non è tanto lei, quanto tu.... Ripeto, una , due, possono capitare, oltre mi sembra un modo triste per non ammettere che non c'è nessuna che davvero ti interessi.... nessuna.... ed è brutto non sapersi inanmorare..... nessuna donna all'altezza... nessuna che ti faccia girare la testa e far fare capriole al cuore.....


----------



## Old Airforever (22 Aprile 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> io mi riferivo a quel corteggiamento..... e al fatto che non so se sei disposto ad innamorarti..... o preferisci non spingerti mai oltre... mai troppo oltre....
> Comunque la tua amica sposata, che sia al primo tradimento o no, sta solo affialndo le unghie della propria seduzione, usando tutte le armi, ma proprio tutte, per tirarti fuori un senitmento.... se tu le discessi che sei innamorato metterebbe subito le mani avanti, ma visto che metti mano al perizoma ti parla della vita sessuale col marito (per farti ingelosire) e ti manda sms sperando tu le risponda a tono, nonchè intenerirti con le storie di famiglia. E' un pò triste, anche più che un pò. Ma il problema non è tanto lei, quanto tu.... Ripeto, una , due, possono capitare, oltre mi sembra un modo triste per *non ammettere che non c'è nessuna che davvero ti interessi.... nessuna....* ed è brutto non sapersi inanmorare..... nessuna donna all'altezza... nessuna che ti faccia girare la testa e far fare capriole al cuore.....


Ma il fatto è che ce ne sono diverse di fanciulle che m'interessano...ma non sono libere...è come se il tuo amante, t'interessa ma è impegnato, tanto per farti capire. Solo che se si tratta d'un amante, può anche essere conveniente il fatto che sia impegnato.


----------



## Grande82 (22 Aprile 2008)

ma se te ne interessano diverse è una cosa superficiale.... nessuna è speciale davvero...


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Aprile 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Ma che merda e merda ... tanto se non te la scopi tu se la scopa un altro. E' lei che ha deciso ... tu che c'entri?
> Se permetti ... meglio con me che con un altro .... sempre che sia una bonazza


mamma mia che squallore ragazzi!!


----------



## Old Airforever (22 Aprile 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ma se te ne interessano diverse è una cosa superficiale.... nessuna è speciale davvero...


...no, aspetta, non tutte in contemporanea...


----------



## Old Vulvia (22 Aprile 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> io mi riferivo a quel corteggiamento..... e al fatto che non so se sei disposto ad innamorarti..... o preferisci non spingerti mai oltre... mai troppo oltre....
> Comunque la tua amica sposata, *che sia al primo tradimento o no*, sta solo affialndo le unghie della propria seduzione, usando tutte le armi, ma proprio tutte, per tirarti fuori un senitmento.... se tu le discessi che sei innamorato metterebbe subito le mani avanti, ma visto che metti mano al perizoma ti parla della vita sessuale col marito (per farti ingelosire) e ti manda sms sperando tu le risponda a tono, nonchè intenerirti con le storie di famiglia. E' un pò triste, anche più che un pò. Ma il problema non è tanto lei, quanto tu.... Ripeto, una , due, possono capitare, oltre mi sembra un modo triste per non ammettere che non c'è nessuna che davvero ti interessi.... nessuna.... ed è brutto non sapersi inanmorare..... nessuna donna all'altezza... nessuna che ti faccia girare la testa e far fare capriole al cuore.....


Mah, secondo me l'amica sposata non è di primo pelo.. occhio Air!

Comunque può capitare nella vita di essere in un periodo in cui non si è "disponibili" all'innamoramento.
Penso che Air stia solo passando un po' di tempo in allegria.. Poi nelle storie in cui si parte già non stimando la persona con cui ci si intrattiene, non credo si rischi di innamorasi di lei, quanto casomai di abituarsi a certi benetits, chiamiamoli così..


----------



## Grande82 (22 Aprile 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Mah, secondo me l'amica sposata non è di primo pelo.. occhio Air!
> 
> Comunque può capitare nella vita di essere in un periodo in cui non si è "disponibili" all'innamoramento.
> Penso che Air stia solo passando un po' di tempo in allegria.. Poi nelle storie in cui si parte già non stimando la persona con cui ci si intrattiene, non credo si rischi di innamorasi di lei, quanto casomai di abituarsi a certi benetits, chiamiamoli così..


non potrei essere più d'accordo, quoto parola per parola......


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Complicità/affetto/bene con uno, bacio con un'altro, limonata con un'altro ancora, petting con'un'altro, sesso con un'altro...dai, cacchio, non basta una sola persona, se ci piace tantissimo e se l'amiamo moltissimo?
> E' questa la domanda che mi pongo, alla quale non ho una risposta. Qui si vuole il 100% e lo si vuole ottenere avendo il 10% da ogni individuo...
> Air


Santo cielo benedetto Air tu ti senti scafato e porcolo, ma sei un ragazzo romantico!
Ma l'hai viste le coppie ai pranzi di nozze?
Ma credi che siano tutte coppie innamorate?
Ma dai!!
La gente sa che vivere soli è dura economicamente, affettivamente, socialmente. Quando si passa una certa età (che ora è un po' più avanzata e un tempo era più giovane) si ha voglia di tornare a casa e trovare qualcuno con cui condividere le serate (ci si stufa di uscire tutte le sere, si è stanchi ed è pure costoso), il letto, le uscite con gli amici (che pian piano fan tutti la stessa scelta) e anche il mutuo e magari anche una famiglia e le persone si trovano qualcuno con cui fare questo percorso.
E' così ora come era così un tempo e pensate che combinazione nel paesino di 300 anime si trovasse per combinazione celeste sempre l'altra mezza mela?
Solo che un tempo c'era la serietà e la responsabilità di rispettare un impegno preso ora sempre iù spesso si utilizza il sesso per compensare con emozioni di trasgressione quell'emozioni d'amore che non si sono provate.
Cosa c'entra con tutto ciò l'amore, il sentimento e pure la compatibilità sessuale ?


----------



## Grande82 (22 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Santo cielo benedetto Air tu ti senti scafato e porcolo, ma sei un ragazzo romantico!
> Ma l'hai viste le coppie ai pranzi di nozze?
> Ma credi che siano tutte coppie innamorate?
> Ma dai!!
> ...


cortale stasera?!?!?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Aprile 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> cortale stasera?!?!?


Ma no realistica!!!
Ma le vedi le coppie???!!!
Io posso valutare dal punto di vista femminile e tutti questi uomini al cui solo pensiero le mogli dovrebbero essere travolte dal desiderio, come dice Air con un'espressione più cruda, non li vedo neppure il giorno delle nozze ...figuriamoci dopo anni di quotidianeità.


----------



## Grande82 (22 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma no realistica!!!
> Ma le vedi le coppie???!!!
> Io posso valutare dal punto di vista femminile e tutti questi uomini al cui solo pensiero le mogli dovrebbero essere travolte dal desiderio, come dice Air con un'espressione più cruda, non li vedo neppure il giorno delle nozze ...figuriamoci dopo anni di quotidianeità.


su questo devo darti ragione, ma credo che le ragioni siano solo in parte quelle citate. Il mutuo, la famiglia, la serenità, sono ragioni, ma non tutte le ragioni.
Si vuole costruire qualcosa, ci si innamora, all'inizio c'è il trasporto, c'è tutto, poi le cose si quietano,si entra nella dinamica della coppia matura, ci si sposa senza l'eccitazione sessuale all'idea della notte in arrivo, ma con l'eccitaizone emotiva all'idea della vita futura, quello sì...


----------



## Old alesera (22 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> hai ragione ... sono le miserie umane.



sinceramente non capisco quanti pensieri....guardate il mio caso penso sia emblematico dopo 3 anni lui non solo se l'è ripresa ma non è successo nulla di che....quindi....il tradimento così lancinante a me non pare, non per tutti eh!però ci sono coppie che così stanno insieme perchè DEVONO per convenienza. è il mondo di oggi. anche a me lei raccontava tante cose di lui che si annoiava che se lo sapeva prima ecc ecc e poi com'è finita?


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma no realistica!!!
> Ma le vedi le coppie???!!!
> Io posso valutare dal punto di vista femminile e tutti questi uomini al cui solo* pensiero le mogli dovrebbero essere travolte dal desiderio*, come dice Air con un'espressione più cruda, non li vedo neppure il giorno delle nozze ...figuriamoci dopo anni di quotidianeità.


mamma mia!!! e che è??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




almeno all'inizio gliela vogliamo dare qualche chance???
io quando mi son sposata ero travolta e piena di sogni
non mi vorrai far credere che tu non lo eri!!


----------



## Grande82 (22 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> mamma mia!!! e che è???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma non avevi detto che sapevi che ti saresti separata!?!?


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Aprile 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ma non avevi detto che sapevi che ti saresti separata!?!?


sapevo che non sarebbe durata perchè mi sono sposata per un compromesso.
però in fondo stavo facendo quello che più volevo e desideravo.
stare con lui a costo di sposarlo.
e ho lottato per questo
la consapevolezza che non sarebbe durata era negata  ma c'era perchè non ho mai creduto molto in me stessa e così è stato.
però ero piena di sogni e in quel momento uno era lui
quelli cazzo, non levateli almeno all'inizio.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Aprile 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> su questo devo darti ragione, ma credo che le ragioni siano solo in parte quelle citate. Il mutuo, la famiglia, la serenità, sono ragioni, ma non tutte le ragioni.
> Si vuole costruire qualcosa, *ci si innamora, all'inizio c'è il trasporto, c'è tutto*, poi le cose si quietano,si entra nella dinamica della coppia matura, ci si sposa senza l'eccitazione sessuale all'idea della notte in arrivo, ma con l'eccitaizone emotiva all'idea della vita futura, quello sì...


Ma va...il più delle volte ci si racconta che ci si innamora, ci si impegna per provare trasporto e lo si prova per la situazione e le situazioni che si vivono...ma l'innamoramento è raro e l'amore ....ancor di più ...si ama sentirsi amati e desiderati...
Io lo ripeto da anni ...tutti i giochetti sessuali e manfrine e recite da bella infermierina ecc mica sarebbero necessarie a dare pepe se ci si amasse davvero...se si ama basta davvero il pensiero...

Mica c'è disprezzo in quel che dico ...c'è umana comprensione ...c'è minor comprensione che poi per ricercare emozioni che non potranno mai compensare quelle che dà l'amore si tradisca, si menta e si manchi di rispetto...

Io credo che la donna (una madre di due figli non la considero proprio una fanciulla) con cui ha a che fare Air gli stia dicendo bugie lei crede davvero che, per il sentimento che c'è nel suo matrimonio, lei stia dando quel che deve dare e crede che, persa ogni speranza di provare un sentimento importante, abbia almeno il diritto di provare qualche emozione prima di morire...
Io non condivido e credo che prima di morire, facendo un bilancio della propria vita, sia meglio sentire di essere stata una brava persona e di aver rispettato gli impegni piuttosto che pensare di aver provato emozioni squallide ed effimere, ma questo dipende dalla propria filosofia di vita.

Penso che Air dovrebbe sentirsi perfettamente intercambiabile e comprendere che è la situazione e non lui a dare a lei l'emozione che ricerca...


----------



## Grande82 (22 Aprile 2008)

cinica, lo so.
Ma tu ti sei sposata piena di sogni e poi ti sei separata.
E se uno si sposasse con la serena consapevolezza della tranquilla vita di coppia senza grandi picchi, ma così riuscisse a portare quel matrimonio alla vecchiaia?


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Aprile 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> cinica, lo so.
> Ma tu ti sei sposata piena di sogni e poi ti sei separata.
> E se uno si sposasse con la serena consapevolezza della tranquilla vita di coppia senza grandi picchi, ma così riuscisse a portare quel matrimonio alla vecchiaia?


sarebbe onesto con se stesso e con quello che si aspetta.
perchè i picchi poi siano negati per partito preso non lo capisco.
come siete disfattiste , non mi piace


----------



## Grande82 (22 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> sarebbe onesto con se stesso e con quello che si aspetta.
> perchè i picchi poi siano negati per partito preso non lo capisco.
> come siete disfattiste , non mi piace


io li sogno ancora, se no non mi farei domande.
Però c'è chi li ha provati e alla fin fine ha deciso che non sono poi questo granchè...


----------



## Old Vulvia (22 Aprile 2008)

*chance*

Direi anche che in questo forum siamo in gran parte un bel concentrato di delusi. Rappresentiamo certamente uno spaccato della società ma quelli felici del proprio stare in coppia non passano di qui a lasciare la propria testimonianza..


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> mamma mia!!! e che è???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io ero innamorata (ma non travolta dall'amore) e piena di progetti, mio marito evidentemente innamorato non era ...almeno non di me, forse dell'idea che ci fosse una donna che lo voleva.

Ma, ripeto, non c'è nulla di male né di brutto nel provare sentimenti non travolgenti, mica devono avre una vita sentimentale e una famiglia solo coloro che hanno la ventura di provare un sentimento travolgente ricambiato!
Ma smettiamo di dire che si tradisce perché la relazione non è soddisfacente colpevolizzando il tradito ...relazioni coinvolgenti sono davvero rare...ma il rispetto degli impegni sarebbe dovuto oppure si dovrebbe scegliere di vivere le emozioni delle situazioni e accettare la solitudine...


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Aprile 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> io li sogno ancora, se no non mi farei domande.
> Però c'è chi li ha provati e alla fin fine ha deciso che non sono poi questo granchè...


dipende che s'intende per picchi.
io credo ancora in un amore pieno, totale che si sviluppa e cresce, si trasforma da mare in tempesta a battigia..(carina eh?)
mi danno gli stessi brividi due giovani innamorati che si perdono nei loro occhi che due vecchi che si tengono a braccetto al supermercato.
e ce ne sono di vecchietti che si tengono a braccetto.
ce ne sono eccome!!


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io ero innamorata (ma non travolta dall'amore) e piena di progetti, mio marito evidentemente innamorato non era ...almeno non di me, forse dell'idea che ci fosse una donna che lo voleva.
> 
> * Ma, ripeto, non c'è nulla di male né di brutto nel provare sentimenti non travolgenti, mica devono avre una vita sentimentale e una famiglia solo coloro che hanno la ventura di provare un sentimento travolgente ricambiato!*
> Ma smettiamo di dire che si tradisce perché la relazione non è soddisfacente colpevolizzando il tradito ...relazioni coinvolgenti sono davvero rare...ma il rispetto degli impegni sarebbe dovuto oppure si dovrebbe scegliere di vivere le emozioni delle situazioni e accettare la solitudine...


oh senti ! nell'amore che ti fa perdere il senno, che ti stravolge la mente, nell'amore che ti leva il respiro e ti fa ringraziare Iddio, il destino, il fato tutte le mattine quando apri gli occhi io ci credo ancora.e non per altro ma perchè l'ho provato.
sarò illusa forse ma ci credo ancora, anche se è finito.
così come credo in quel bellissimo sogno d'invecchiare insieme dopo avere superato tempeste e battaglie


----------



## Old Vulvia (22 Aprile 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> cinica, lo so.
> Ma tu ti sei sposata piena di sogni e poi ti sei separata.
> *E se uno si sposasse con la serena consapevolezza della tranquilla vita di coppia senza grandi picchi*, ma così riuscisse a portare quel matrimonio alla vecchiaia?


Se mi sentissi così, non mi sposerei affatto, perchè non credo che un simile consorzio arriverebbe alla vecchiaia. Parte già più morto di mia nonna Getulia.


----------



## Old Giusy (22 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> oh senti ! nell'amore che ti fa perdere il senno, che ti stravolge la mente, nell'amore che ti leva il respiro e ti fa ringraziare Iddio, il destino, il fato tutte le mattine quando apri gli occhi io ci credo ancora.e non per altro ma perchè l'ho provato.
> sarò illusa forse ma ci credo ancora, anche se è finito.
> così come credo in quel bellissimo sogno d'invecchiare insieme dopo avere superato tempeste e battaglie


Anch'io ci credo fermamente!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> dipende che s'intende per picchi.
> io credo ancora in un amore pieno, totale che si sviluppa e cresce, si trasforma da mare in tempesta a battigia..(carina eh?)
> mi danno gli stessi brividi due giovani innamorati che si perdono nei loro occhi che due vecchi che si tengono a braccetto al supermercato.
> e ce ne sono di vecchietti che si tengono a braccetto.
> ce ne sono eccome!!


Io evito di interpretare la relazione che intercorre tra i due ragazzi come quella tra gli anziani a braccetto e soprattutto per questi ultimi di cui non so che ragioni li hanno portati a sposarsi e quali tempeste abbiano passato...

Per quanto riguarda invece persone che conosco profondamente ...le mie affermazioni precedenti sono più applicabili...


----------



## Mari' (22 Aprile 2008)

*BRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR ...  

	
	
		
		
	


	



*


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io evito di interpretare la relazione che intercorre tra i due ragazzi come quella tra gli anziani a braccetto e soprattutto per questi ultimi di cui non so che ragioni li hanno portati a sposarsi e quali tempeste abbiano passato...
> 
> Per quanto riguarda invece persone che conosco profondamente ...le mie affermazioni precedenti sono più applicabili...


io conosco un sacco, ma veramente un sacco di coppie che dopo 40/50 anni di matrimonio riassumono quello che ho detto.
e questo mi conforta e fa sperare


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> oh senti ! nell'amore che ti fa perdere il senno, che ti stravolge la mente, nell'amore che ti leva il respiro e ti fa ringraziare Iddio, il destino, il fato tutte le mattine quando apri gli occhi io ci credo ancora.e non per altro ma perchè l'ho provato.
> sarò illusa forse ma ci credo ancora, anche se è finito.
> così come credo in quel bellissimo sogno d'invecchiare insieme dopo avere superato tempeste e battaglie


Ci credo anch'io.
Ma può non capitare e può finire e le persone possono scegliere quel che possono e vivere un sentimento meno travolgente, ma impegnativo e soddisfacente, basta che poi non cerchino in trasgressioni meschine le emozioni che quei sentimenti non possono dare (ma danno altro, eh, mica è detto che sia un sentimento da scartare!).

Perché è finita una cosa così bella e rara?


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ci credo anch'io.
> Ma può non capitare e può finire e le persone possono scegliere quel che possono e vivere un sentimento meno travolgente, ma impegnativo e soddisfacente, basta che poi non cerchino in trasgressioni meschine le emozioni che quei sentimenti non possono dare (ma danno altro, eh, mica è detto che sia un sentimento da scartare!).
> *
> Perché è finita una cosa così bella e rara?*


perchè ci credevo solo io. 
ma finchè è durata mi bastava e mi riempiva


----------



## Minerva (22 Aprile 2008)

sono tutt'altro che romantica, piuttosto disincantata ;
ma sto con mio marito da più di ventanni e ancora mi emoziona , mi riempe la vita e se sento che per lui è la stessa cosa.
se mi guardo intorno, in particolare in giro per la rete lo squallore pare imperare ma non è sempre così, per tutti e ovunque
per fortuna


----------



## Minerva (22 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ci credo anch'io.
> Ma può non capitare e può finire e le persone possono scegliere quel che possono e vivere un sentimento meno travolgente, ma impegnativo e soddisfacente, basta che poi non cerchino in trasgressioni meschine le emozioni che quei sentimenti non possono dare (ma danno altro, eh, mica è detto che sia un sentimento da scartare!).
> 
> *Perché è finita una cosa così bella e rara*?


il fatto che non sia durata non esclude fosse bella


----------



## Grande82 (22 Aprile 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> sono tutt'altro che romantica, piuttosto disincantata ;
> ma sto con mio marito da più di ventanni e ancora mi emoziona , mi riempe la vita e se sento che per lui è la stessa cosa.
> se mi guardo intorno, in particolare in giro per la rete lo squallore pare imperare ma non è sempre così, per tutti e ovunque
> per fortuna


scusa, femmina, se te lo chiedo, ma non ricordo come mai sei arrivata qui...


----------



## Minerva (22 Aprile 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> scusa, femmina, se te lo chiedo, ma non ricordo come mai sei arrivata qui...


pazienza


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Aprile 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> sono tutt'altro che romantica, piuttosto disincantata ;
> ma sto con mio marito da più di ventanni e ancora mi emoziona , mi riempe la vita e se sento che per lui è la stessa cosa.
> se mi guardo intorno, in particolare in giro per la rete lo squallore pare imperare ma non è sempre così, per tutti e ovunque
> per fortuna


Tre anni fa avrei detto cose simili e i notri amici avrebbero detto altrettanto...


----------



## Minerva (22 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Tre anni fa avrei detto cose simili e i notri amici avrebbero detto altrettanto...


spero che non augurerai anche alle altre la stessa cosa.
non è una buona ragione per smettere di credere , persa


----------



## Grande82 (22 Aprile 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> pazienza


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Aprile 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> scusa, femmina, se te lo chiedo, ma non ricordo come mai sei arrivata qui...


perchè questa domanda, grande??


----------



## Grande82 (22 Aprile 2008)

Perchè mi domandavo cosa spingesse a cercare un forum di tradimenti una donna così serena della sua vita di coppia (invidia mia?).
Era proprio una domanda di curiosità, ma non presupponeva una risposta, come qualunque doamnda virtuale.


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Aprile 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Perchè mi domandavo cosa spingesse a cercare un forum di tradimenti una donna così serena della sua vita di coppia (invidia mia?).
> Era proprio una domanda di curiosità, ma non presupponeva una risposta, come qualunque doamnda virtuale.


ti offendi se dico che l'ho trovata di cattivo gusto??
non mi sembra che abbia parlato di serenità ma di un cammino percorso fino ad  oggi.
non necessariamente privo di ostacoli o pericoli.
però continua
è un ottimo esempio di quello di cui si parlava


----------



## Grande82 (22 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ti offendi se dico che l'ho trovata di cattivo gusto??
> non mi sembra che abbia parlato di serenità ma di un cammino percorso fino ad  oggi.
> non necessariamente privo di ostacoli o pericoli.
> però continua
> è un ottimo esempio di quello di cui si parlava


Cerco di evitare di offendermi, in generale, soprattutto se non era quello che intendevo!
Cattivo gusto? Mi spaice se anche femmina l'ha letta così, avrebbe potuto dirmelo, le avrei risposto che era invec einvidia nell'aver letto tanto amore nelle sue parole, un amore che mi spinge a pormi delle domande ovvie, qui. Se invece parliamo di serenità raggiunta, beh, è un altro paio di maniche!
Ancora più rispettabile, per come la vedo io. Non è facile superare. Ero curiosa e un pò invidiosa, certo!
Oggi come oggi tutto ho tranne la serenità, raggiunta o dall'inizio che sia!


----------



## Minerva (22 Aprile 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Perchè mi domandavo cosa spingesse a cercare un forum di tradimenti una donna così serena della sua vita di coppia (invidia mia?).
> Era proprio una domanda di curiosità, ma non presupponeva una risposta, come qualunque doamnda virtuale.


oteresina......
...ma pensa a vivere la vita, ad essere positiva 
giovane come sei

e fatti meno domande inutili


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Aprile 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> spero che non augurerai anche alle altre la stessa cosa.
> non è una buona ragione per smettere di credere , persa


Assolutamente non lo auguro a nessuno. Al contrario la mia vicenda ha fatto apprezzare alle persone a me vicine quello che hanno e a evitar loro si metterlo in pericolo.
Se c'è qualcuna che crede nell'amore sono io, ma questo non mi impedisce di vedere la realtà e di non disprezzare relazioni basate su sentimenti diversi e meno emozionanti, ma non per questo non soddisfacenti ...per chi non cerca emozioni superficiali.


----------



## Grande82 (22 Aprile 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> oteresina......
> ...ma pensa a vivere la vita, ad essere positiva
> giovane come sei
> 
> e fatti meno domande inutili


teresina?

Cerco di vivere la mia vita, hai ragione, e di essere positiva, in genere lo sono.
Quali siano le domande inutili preferisco deciderlo da me. se non vuoi rispondere va benissimo, infatti ho cercato di porre la domanda in modo che la risposta non fosse assolutamente scontata! Questa per me è cortesia. Se non è arrivata mi spiace!


----------



## Minerva (22 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Assolutamente non lo auguro a nessuno. Al contrario la mia vicenda ha fatto apprezzare alle persone a me vicine quello che hanno e a evitar loro si metterlo in pericolo.
> Se c'è qualcuna che crede nell'amore sono io, ma questo non mi impedisce di vedere la realtà e di non disprezzare relazioni basate su sentimenti diversi e meno emozionanti, ma non per questo non soddisfacenti ...per chi non cerca emozioni superficiali.


sono assolutamente d'accordo sulla tendenza diffusa della ricerca di emozioni superficiali e fugac,i completamente sterili e squallide secondo ilmiopunto di vista.
ma leggo nelle tue risposte un' intransigenza e pessimismo che non sono giustificabili sempre e comunque
sei sicura di non avere una visione della realtà distorta,come succede a tutti, dalla tua esperienza personale?


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Aprile 2008)

io credo (e ne sono felice) che a dispetto di delusioni, tradimenti, dolori e vari conticini bastardi che la vita presenta, tutte qui dentro ( e pure fuori) credano ancora in quel cazzutissimo , complicatissimo quanto semplicissimo ma meraviglioso stimolo che ci permette di respirare, credere ed andare avanti.
stasera sono troppo melensa cazzarola... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





datemi un bourbon , grazie


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Assolutamente non lo auguro a nessuno. Al contrario la mia vicenda ha fatto apprezzare alle persone a me vicine quello che hanno e a evitar loro si metterlo in pericolo.
> * Se c'è qualcuna che crede nell'amore sono io, ma questo non mi impedisce di vedere la realtà e di non disprezzare relazioni basate su sentimenti diversi e meno emozionanti, ma non per questo non soddisfacenti ...per chi non cerca emozioni superficiali*.


concordo.
forse dipingi un realtà a tuo uso e consumo però.
i sentimenti , in quanto tali ,sono sempre emozionanti.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Aprile 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> sono assolutamente d'accordo sulla tendenza diffusa della ricerca di emozioni superficiali e fugac,i completamente sterili e squallide secondo ilmiopunto di vista.
> ma leggo nelle tue risposte una assoluta intransigenza e pessimismo che non sono giustificabili sempre e comunque
> sei sicura di non avere una visione della realtà distorta,come succede a tutti, dalla tua esperienza personale?


Veramente mi sembra di generalizzare molto meno di chi considera le relazioni sulla base del tutto o niente.
Non escludo che chi tradisce possa vivere una relazione soddisfacente (come fanni molti, implicitamente colpevolizzando il tradito e svilendo relazioni rispettabili e importanti). Semplicemente escludo che una relazione soddisfacente possa essere solo quella basata sul Grande Amore che credo sia piuttosto raro.
Sono cose che ho sempre pensato.
Credo che perché una relazione possa avere una lunga durata sia più importante il rispetto reciproco e il rispetto degli impegni che i sentimenti travolgenti (che vengono spesso autoraccontati più che essere reali).


----------



## Mari' (22 Aprile 2008)

Io sono stata tradita (lo sanno tutti), ma devo dire che grazie al tradimento ho ritrovato un uomo migliore, il migliore di tutti.

Non tutti i mali vengono per nuocere.


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Aprile 2008)

tanto va la gatta al lardo che ci lascia lo zampino.

io non sono mai stata tradita (che io sappia....)

sono in questo forum pur aborrendo (o aborrando??) il tradimento e disprezzando i traditori

è che ho perso la testa per lo sciatorino


----------



## Grande82 (22 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> tanto va la gatta al lardo che ci lascia lo zampino.
> 
> io non sono mai stata tradita (che io sappia....)
> 
> ...


ogni parola che dirai potrà essere usata contro di te!


----------



## Mari' (22 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> tanto va la gatta al lardo che ci lascia lo zampino.
> 
> io non sono mai stata tradita (che io sappia....)
> 
> ...


... vabbe' ... oggi siamo in questo forum per


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Aprile 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ogni parola che dirai potrà essere usata contro di te!


dove devo firmare?


----------



## Grande82 (22 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> dove devo firmare?


non firmare MAI nulla!!! (consiglio legale gratuito, ma se mi mettono in galera per abuso di potere o d'ufficio o quel che sia, ti mando il conto!!)


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Aprile 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> non firmare MAI nulla!!! (consiglio legale gratuito, ma se mi mettono in galera per abuso di potere o d'ufficio o quel che sia, ti mando il conto!!)












   mandalo a femmina, è la mia commercialista di fiducia


----------



## Grande82 (22 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> mandalo a femmina, è la mia commercialista di fiducia


----------



## Grande82 (22 Aprile 2008)

notte ciccie!


----------



## Old Giusy (22 Aprile 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> notte ciccie!


Notte Grande!
Sogni d'oro...


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Aprile 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> notte ciccie!


notte grande


----------



## Mari' (23 Aprile 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> notte ciccie!


Notte anche a te.


----------



## Minerva (23 Aprile 2008)

quello che mi risulta indigesto del confessionale è l'atteggiamento ipocrita del forumisticamente corretto dietro al quale avverti una buona dose di carica malignetta buttata lì con nonchalanche 
alla faccia


----------



## Verena67 (23 Aprile 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> quello che mi risulta indigesto del confessionale è l'atteggiamento ipocrita del forumisticamente corretto dietro al quale avverti una buona dose di carica malignetta buttata lì con nonchalanche
> alla faccia


 
con chi ce l'hai in particolare?

Bacio!


----------



## Old giobbe (23 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> UDITE UDITE!!!!
> Cazzarola, incomincia a divertirmi questa storia: oggi ho preso un buon caffè con 'sta tizia. Poi, ci fermiamo in auto a chiacchierare (voleva chiacchierare)...che poi mi abbia messo la mano nella patta...beh, è un'altro discorso.
> Dunque: mi guarda e mi dice: "Tu non credi al fatto che in famiglia vada tutto a gonfie vele, vero?"
> Annuisco...
> ...


 

Scusa per la lunghezza de post.

E se non fossero puttanate e fosse semplicemente la verità?
Sembra che un lutto sconvolgente sia un elemento comune nella vita di vari traditori seriali. Come per esempio nella storia di stellafreedom, di cui riporto un post qui sotto:

_“Non sono sposata ne' ho figli..La storia e' piu complicata di quanto sembra. Mi spiego meglio.
ci sono dieci anni di storia avevo 17 anni quando l'ho conosciuto..Abbiamo trascorso 6 anni meravigliosi insieme quando a un certo punto lui e' schizzato dicendo che doveva fare nuove esperienze e che doveva fuggire via.
Sua madre si era ammalata di cancro tre mesi prima.
Quindi ho pensato poverino sara andato fuori di testa per la malattia della madre.
Per me e' stato un inferno, per due anni sono stata una sorta di psicologa e intanto lui si godevala vita in giro per l'Europa.
Ho atteso due anni e quando finalmente avevo trovato un ragazzo che amava sul serio lui e' risbucato come un fungo. Ha fatto di tutto per riconquistarmi ma io gli ho saputo dire NO.
Fino a quando sua madre muore, esattamente 9 mesi dopo..Non ho saputo resistere,ero follemente innamorata e se pur impaurita ho accettato di tornare con lui.
Ero felice, lui sembrava anche..
Siamo tornati insieme e sono passati tre anni, ci siamo trasferiti in Irlanda abbiamo comprato casa e quando il sogno si era realizzato e c'era solo da godersi la felicita' mi ha rivelato la crudele realta'.
come posso farmene una ragione???”_

Anche nel caso di un mio parente (traditore seriale) è presente un lutto. La storia l'avevo scritta nel thread di stellafreedom e la riporto qui:

_“Quoto e riquoto.
Le tue parole mi hanno fatto ricordare un mio parente di 70 anni, sposato da quasi 50 anni, che ha sempre tradito la moglie e che continua a tradirla anche oggi. Lui è una persona molto allegra, ottimista e simpatica. È anche galante e adulatore: quando incontra una donna le fa subito un complimento. I due coniugi si vogliono bene, si curano a vicenda, si riempiono di attenzioni. La moglie sa che il marito la tradisce ma fa finta di niente, gli vuole bene lo stesso. Lui sembra un marito modello: fa tutto quello che vuole la moglie, le compra fiori e regali perché lei lo ha sempre aiutato e appoggiato nei momenti difficili della sua vita. Secondo me lui è così servizievole e gentile anche a causa dei sensi di colpa per le sue scappatelle: vuole compensare le cazzate che fa fuori casa. A modo suo ha un grande rispetto per la moglie. Ma lui continua a tradirla perché ha paura di invecchiare e facendo il “galletto” si sente più giovane, più vivo. In verità ha una paura fottuta della morte e cerca di dimenticarla andando con un sacco di donnette. Io gli voglio bene perché è una persona buona e anche lui mi vuole bene. Ho cercato di parlargli qualche volta ma non serve proprio a niente: lui ride e mi dice sempre “Tu non hai ancora capito che la cosa più deliziosa che esiste sulla faccia della Terra si chiama “donna”!”. Un'altra frase che ripete frequentemente è: “Io devo amare gli altri come me stesso. In primo luogo devo amare me stesso. E io mi amo molto. Se non mi amo io, chi vuoi che mi ami?”. C'è n'è di gente strana a questo mondo!






Circa 30 anni fa gli è morto un nipote di cancro a cui era molto affezionato, era come un figlio per lui. Ci è rimasto veramente male. Forse è nata in questa occasione tutta la sua paura della morte. Adesso fa di tutto per non andare ai funerali di parenti e amici. Se non può proprio sottrarsi se ne sta in disparte e va via il prima possibile.”_


Il perché questi traditori seriali facciano così lo aveva spiegato bene Persa in un vecchio thread:

_“Perché si tradisce è spesso un mistero..si tradisce per carenze proprie (principalmente) ..per carenza del rapporto o del partner...o (io ritengo soprattutto) *per semplice angoscia di morte o di vita ...sensazione di vedere davanti una strada già tracciata ..lineare senza curve che lascia vedere già la fine* (anche se poi ..ci sorprende e scopriamo che era piena di tante cose, belle e brutte, inaspettate) o anche perché guardando indietro si vede che avremmo potuto imboccare altre strade e ci resta l'ansia di quel che avrebbe potuto essere..
Credo che l'angoscia di morte e del futuro sia più frequentemente più forte negli uomini e l'idea delle possibilità perdute nelle donne ..ma poi le cose si mischiano...”_

I tradimenti diventano curve per nascondere la strada già tracciata, retta, in discesa.

Persa dice anche che i tradimenti sono frutto di deficienze del traditore, non necessariamente della coppia e sono d'accordo con lei. Io credo che qualche deficienza ce l'abbia anche l'amate. Secondo me traditore e amante entrano in questo gioco perché entrambi hanno dei traumi non risolti (io salvo soltanto i traditi  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ).
Non conosco la tua storia Airforever ma dalle risposte degli altri forumisti si intravede un poco il trauma che ti ha fatto entrare in questa avventura senza futuro.
Mi ricordo che una volta un prete ha detto questa frase: “Dovete sempre cercare la cura interiore perché 99% delle malattie derivano da traumi non risolti e vi dirò di più: 99% dei peccati nascono da traumi passati e proprio per questo che non si deve giudicare mai nessuno”. Ti chiedo scusa per usare riferimenti religiosi ma non possiedo altre risorse per cercare di spiegarmi: se fossi colto citerei i classici per dirti la stessa cosa, se conoscessi la psicologia adopererei queste conoscenze ecc.

Forse se incontriamo i traumi che stanno alle spalle del traditore e dell'amante possiamo capire meglio le ragioni del tradimento.

I traumi possono giustificare in parte i comportamenti di traditori e amanti ma non assolverli del tutto: hanno sempre avuto la possibilità di fermarsi, di non entrare in questo gioco.
Dante comprende le ragioni di Paolo e Francesca (l'innamoramento, la forza delle passioni, un matrimonio infelice) e li mette nei primi cerchi dell'inferno, ma pur sempre all'inferno. E ce li mette tutti e due, non solo Francesca.

Azz... rileggendo questa ultima parte spero di non aver fatto del moralismo...   

	
	
		
		
	


	




​


----------



## Old giobbe (23 Aprile 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> con chi ce l'hai in particolare?
> 
> Bacio!


Bentornata Verena!


----------



## Grande82 (23 Aprile 2008)

Giobbe, un post bellissimo..... 
Sono felice che tu sia qui nel forum


----------



## Grande82 (23 Aprile 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> quello che mi risulta indigesto del confessionale è l'atteggiamento ipocrita del forumisticamente corretto dietro al quale avverti una buona dose di carica malignetta buttata lì con nonchalanche
> alla faccia


Femmina, se ti riferisci a me, non temere, fai il nome! So di non essere maligna nè poi tanto forumisticamente corretta, quindi non ho paura dei giudizi, ma solo dispiacere che il tuo giudizio sia fuorviato da non so cosa! Non conoscendo la tua storia te ne ho domandato. A me succede spesso e se voglio rispondo. Se no, no. O forse ti offendo perchè essendo amante di un uomo sposato ti infastidisce la mia sola presenza? 
Se non era per me, invece, bene così.
Buona giornata!


----------



## Old casa71 (23 Aprile 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Femmina, se ti riferisci a me, non temere, fai il nome! So di non essere maligna nè poi tanto forumisticamente corretta, quindi non ho paura dei giudizi, ma solo dispiacere che il tuo giudizio sia fuorviato da non so cosa! Non conoscendo la tua storia te ne ho domandato. A me succede spesso e se voglio rispondo. Se no, no. O forse ti offendo perchè essendo amante di un uomo sposato ti infastidisce la mia sola presenza?
> Se non era per me, invece, bene così.
> Buona giornata!


da noi si dice cencio dice male di straccio ...... io in te non trvo alcuna malignità presa e buttata lì......


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Aprile 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Femmina, se ti riferisci a me, non temere, fai il nome! So di non essere maligna nè poi tanto forumisticamente corretta, quindi non ho paura dei giudizi, ma solo dispiacere che il tuo giudizio sia fuorviato da non so cosa! Non conoscendo la tua storia te ne ho domandato. A me succede spesso e se voglio rispondo. Se no, no. *O forse ti offendo perchè essendo amante* *di un uomo sposato ti infastidisce la mia sola presenza?*
> Se non era per me, invece, bene così.
> Buona giornata!


se non ti ha risposto sul perchè è qua cosa c'entra questa frase Grande?
ecco, io in questa vedo malignità


----------



## Old Airforever (23 Aprile 2008)

GIOBBE:
All'inizio, da tradito, credevo anch'io che ci fossro dei retroscena che portassero appunto al voler tradire. Poi, però mi sono accorto che i traditori si nascondono dietro a tanti pretesti e scusanti...lo so, poi ci vanno di mezzo quei traditori che realmente tradiscono perchè, un brutto fattaccio quale può essere un lutto, li porta fuori di testa. Facci caso: ascolta pretesti e scusanti dei traditori e vedrai che sono frasi fotocopiate: lutto in famiglia, periodo di bassa, non so cosa voglio, non capisco, mi sento confuso/a...etc. etc. etc.
Io capisco che questa donna che sto frequentato non riesca a digerire la morte del padre...ma da li al dire che vuole vivere ogni giorno come fosse l'ultimo, e quindi tradire...a questo punto quoto e straquoto...se non erro Persa/Ritrovata, quando dice che lei fa bene a vivere ogni giorno come fosse l'ultimo...ma nel giusto modo, senza combinare minchiate. Eppoi, io cosa centro con suo padre? Sto sostituendo la figura paterna, per caso? O lei ha voglia di trombarsi un'altro e suo padre (pace all'anima sua) si sta rivoltando nella tomba vedendo una figlia zoccola?
Marco


----------



## Verena67 (23 Aprile 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Bentornata Verena!


 
grazie! 

	
	
		
		
	


	










Bacio!


----------



## Verena67 (23 Aprile 2008)

Sul post di Giobbe e su quello di Air: sintetizzo.

a) I riferimenti alla "cura interiore" non sono solo religiosi, ma in genere fanno parte di una tradizione plurimilleniaria condivisa da cristianesimo, buddismo, spiritualismo, filosofia. Per cui sono parte integrante dell'esperienza "umana" per come la concepiamo (se lo desideri in separata sede posso darti altri riferimenti);
b) Air, semplifichi dai due lati:
- la tua lei non fa di secondo nome Sigmund, e nemmeno Carl, e quindi quando dice che la sua è una reazione al lutto subito fa un 'approssimazione, ma non per questo dice necessariamente una minchiata, se mi passate il francesismo. Quando dico che la crisi di coppia nasce SEMPRE da una crisi personale, che ciascuno si smazza COME PUO' E SA (e non tutti abbiamo gli stessi strumenti), non trovo eccezioni alla regola nel suo comportamento. Il disagio personale che lei prova a occhio lei lo attribuisce a quel dolore, magari è tutto piu' complicato, ma c'entra anche quel trauma;
- il che non vuol dire che lei è "tantamount" una zoccola. E' una che fa una scelta sbagliata. E tu collabori alla suddetta scelta sbagliata:
- ci sarebbe pero' da chiedersi cosa sta DIETRO la tua scelta sbagliata.

Insomma, il moralismo non risolve niente, lo dico con infinito affetto. Tutti agiamo sulla spinta di bisogni primari e secondari che possono portare a ERRORI: ma prima di chiedersi perché LEI lo faccia, mi chiederei perché TU LO FAI!

Bacio!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> GIOBBE:
> All'inizio, da tradito, credevo anch'io che ci fossro dei retroscena che portassero appunto al voler tradire. Poi, però mi sono accorto che i traditori si nascondono dietro a tanti pretesti e scusanti...lo so, poi ci vanno di mezzo quei traditori che realmente tradiscono perchè, un brutto fattaccio quale può essere un lutto, li porta fuori di testa. Facci caso: ascolta pretesti e scusanti dei traditori e vedrai che sono frasi fotocopiate: lutto in famiglia, periodo di bassa, non so cosa voglio, non capisco, mi sento confuso/a...etc. etc. etc.
> Io capisco che questa donna che sto frequentato non riesca a digerire la morte del padre...ma da li al dire che vuole vivere ogni giorno come fosse l'ultimo, e quindi tradire...a questo punto quoto e straquoto...se non erro Persa/Ritrovata, quando dice che lei fa bene a vivere ogni giorno come fosse l'ultimo...ma nel giusto modo, senza combinare minchiate. Eppoi, io cosa centro con suo padre? Sto sostituendo la figura paterna, per caso? O lei ha voglia di trombarsi un'altro e suo padre (pace all'anima sua) si sta rivoltando nella tomba vedendo una figlia zoccola?
> Marco


Per carità anch'io ho dato epiteti di vario genere a chi mi ha fatto del male ...ma nel tuo caso stai offendendo chi ti sta facendo...del bene.
Dice il proverbio: Non si sputa nel piatto in cui si mangia ...

Ma in ogni caso dicendo che una è una zoccola o uno è un maiale (o porcolo...) si sta forse dando una spiegazione?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Aprile 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> quello che mi risulta indigesto del confessionale è l'atteggiamento ipocrita del forumisticamente corretto dietro al quale avverti una buona dose di carica malignetta buttata lì con nonchalanche
> alla faccia







???

Ti va di spiegare cosa intendi?


----------



## Minerva (23 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ???​
> Ti va di spiegare cosa intendi?


a me sembra chiaro da quello che ho scritto anche precedentemente.
trovo irrispettoso che si metta in dubbio quello che si scrive in buona fede .
i modi sono educatissimi , la sostanza volgare


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Aprile 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> a me sembra chiaro da quello che ho scritto anche precedentemente.
> trovo irrispettoso che si metta in dubbio quello che si scrive in buona fede .
> i modi sono educatissimi , la sostanza volgare


Boh...
Sono tornata indietro a leggere.
Forse ti riferivi a me?
Forse sarebbe meglio citare i post che ti sono sembrati tanto volgari.
Io non ho messo in dubbio nulla, comunque, ma, senza augurare male a nessuno, ho osservato che non sempre quel che si crede di vivere è la realtà ed era un'osservazione generale, non particolare.
O se lo era particolare lo era nella misura in cui era riferita a me stessa e alla mia vicenda.


----------



## Old Airforever (24 Aprile 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Sul post di Giobbe e su quello di Air: sintetizzo.
> 
> a) I riferimenti alla "cura interiore" non sono solo religiosi, ma in genere fanno parte di una tradizione plurimilleniaria condivisa da cristianesimo, buddismo, spiritualismo, filosofia. Per cui sono parte integrante dell'esperienza "umana" per come la concepiamo (se lo desideri in separata sede posso darti altri riferimenti);
> b) Air, semplifichi dai due lati:
> ...


Ciao Vere, buondì a te, buondì a tutti.
Che io abbia in bocca il termine zoccola, inutilmente, lo ammetto...e per questo me ne scuso.
Lei dice che prova rancore per la prematura scomparsa del padre ed ora vuole vivere ogni giorno come fosse l'ultimo...e ben per questo, ha deciso di tradire...che cacchio di pretesto è questo, non lo so...lei poteva scegliere di vivere al meglio ogni giorno come fosse l'ultimo senza fare cavolate...ed un altra cosa: chissà perchè, vive ogni giorno come fosse l'ultimo solo sotto il solo profilo sentimentale...chissà perchè...ecco perchè non mi convince la questione.
Io perchè lo faccio? Mi pare d'aver già tentato di spiegarlo: in attesa di una donna come dico io, mi diverto con chi mi capita...anche perchè, piuttosto che la mia mano, preferisco quella di una fanciulla e preferisco, più che altro, quello che una fanciulla ha in mezzo le cosce.
Ieri sera ci siamo messaggiati per un paio d'ore: ad un certo punto mi sorge una domanda e glie la pongo. Le chiedo se la sera è sempre a casa da sola, dandole ad intendere, se è intelligente, che è anormale che una moglie sia in casa col marito e che il marito non le stia accanto (non dico a mo' di sanguisuga incrociata con una zecca, per l'amor di Dio)...per capire vagamente in che condizione familiare si trova...visto che lei dice di vivere nell'oro...
Marco


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Ciao Vere, buondì a te, buondì a tutti.
> Che io abbia in bocca il termine zoccola, inutilmente, lo ammetto...e per questo me ne scuso.
> Lei dice che prova rancore per la prematura scomparsa del padre ed ora vuole vivere ogni giorno come fosse l'ultimo...e ben per questo, ha deciso di tradire...che cacchio di pretesto è questo, non lo so...lei poteva scegliere di vivere al meglio ogni giorno come fosse l'ultimo senza fare cavolate...ed un altra cosa: chissà perchè, vive ogni giorno come fosse l'ultimo solo sotto il solo profilo sentimentale...chissà perchè...ecco perchè non mi convince la questione.
> Io perchè lo faccio? Mi pare d'aver già tentato di spiegarlo: in attesa di una donna come dico io, mi diverto con chi mi capita...anche perchè, piuttosto che la mia mano, preferisco quella di una fanciulla e preferisco, più che altro, quello che una fanciulla ha in mezzo le cosce.
> ...


te la vuoi sposare e cerchi di capire o ti interessa quello che hai scritto?


----------



## Old Airforever (24 Aprile 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> e che vordi'? parole sue?


Ciao Micia, penso sia un modo per premettere che non tradisce per problemi sentimentali: infatti mi ha detto che in famiglia va tutto bene, che ama il marito, che è una storia salda ed importante, la loro...
Qualcun'altra me l'aveva già dette queste cose...ricordi?
Air


----------



## Old Airforever (24 Aprile 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> te la vuoi sposare e cerchi di capire o ti interessa quello che hai scritto?


Da tradito, ammetto che cerco di capire.
Che me la dia...beh, m'interessa maggiormente.
Air


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Ciao Micia, penso sia un modo per premettere che non tradisce per problemi sentimentali: infatti mi ha detto che in famiglia va tutto bene, che ama il marito, che è una storia salda ed importante, la loro...
> Qualcun'altra me l'aveva già dette queste cose...ricordi?
> Air


ahhhhhhhh..credevo fosse la stessa...

vuoi un consiglio?

mandala a cagher, altro che messsaggini.

Se ti ricerca, allora chiedile un appuntamento .


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Da tradito, ammetto che cerco di capire.
> Che me la dia...beh, m'interessa maggiormente.
> Air


 

Non c'è molto da capire Air, vuole essere corteggiata, vuole provare ad essere seduttiva...se è un infante finisce li....se è una donna un poco piu' sicura di se stessa ..allora...


----------



## Old Airforever (24 Aprile 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ahhhhhhhh..credevo fosse la stessa...
> 
> vuoi un consiglio?
> 
> ...


Ma, guarda, ci vediamo (non spessissimo perchè il mio lavoro è un po' così e spesso, quando sono libero lei lavora), facciamo sesso, passiamo del tempo a chiacchierare...io poi, ora che ho trovato il suo punto debole, la riempio di minchiate (ovvero, le piace sentirsi sul piedistallo, importante...ed io la strariempio di mielose carinerie a tal punto che gli viene il magone (finto, da coccodrillo? Non so) e si blocca...son tremendo ma...nessuna più riuiscirà ad avere un Marco zerbino senza palle.


----------



## ranatan (24 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Ma, guarda, ci vediamo (non spessissimo perchè il mio lavoro è un po' così e spesso, quando sono libero lei lavora), facciamo sesso, passiamo del tempo a chiacchierare...io poi, ora che ho trovato il suo punto debole, la riempio di minchiate (ovvero, le piace sentirsi sul piedistallo, importante...ed io la strariempio di mielose carinerie a tal punto che gli viene il magone (finto, da coccodrillo? Non so) e si blocca...son tremendo ma...nessuna più riuiscirà ad avere un Marco zerbino senza palle.


Ciao Air.
Vedo che la storia con la ragazza sposata sta procedendo.
Ti ho già detto come la penso. Per me dovresti lasciare stare...o meglio, dovrebbe essere lei a chiudere subito la vostra storia prima che combiniate casini.
Dopo che ho letto i tuoi racconti non credo più che per lei sia solo sesso...altrimenti non perderebbe di certo due ore per messaggiarsi con te e nemmeno passerebbe il tempo a chiacchierare.
Ho paura che si stia affezionando. E lo stesso vale per te, anche se fingi di fare il duro.
Ti ribadisco il mio pensiero...finitela qui.
Ultimo pensiero. Continui a dire che lei è una poco di buono, che non la stimi, e tante altre belle cose...però la frequenti, ci parli, ci perdi tempo, ci fai sesso...beh, allora non ti conviene più pensarne o parlarne così male, perchè denigrando lei denigri te stesso.

Bacio


----------



## Old casa71 (24 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Ma, guarda, ci vediamo (non spessissimo perchè il mio lavoro è un po' così e spesso, quando sono libero lei lavora), facciamo sesso, passiamo del tempo a chiacchierare...io poi, _ora che ho trovato il suo punto debole, la riempio di minchiate (ovvero, le piace sentirsi sul piedistallo, importante...ed io la strariempio di mielose carinerie a tal punto che gli viene il magone (finto, da coccodrillo? Non so)_ e si blocca...son tremendo ma...nessuna più riuiscirà ad avere un Marco zerbino senza palle.


beh non conosco la tua storia ma insomma i MIEI COMPLIMENTI ..... veramente queste due righe fanno di te un vero uomo ......... 
ma guarda te uno per due ore di sesso che si deve inventare ..........

io spero solo che lei non capisca il tuo gioco, credimi perchè niente fa' arrabbiare piu' una donna che sentirsi presa in giro ....... stacci veramente attento alle tue palle


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Ma, guarda, ci vediamo (non spessissimo perchè il mio lavoro è un po' così e spesso, quando sono libero lei lavora), facciamo sesso, passiamo del tempo a chiacchierare...io poi, *ora che ho trovato il suo punto* *debole*, la riempio di minchiate (ovvero, le piace sentirsi sul piedistallo, importante...ed io la strariempio di mielose carinerie a tal punto che gli viene il magone (finto, da coccodrillo? Non so) e si blocca...son tremendo ma...nessuna più riuiscirà ad avere un Marco zerbino senza palle.


sicuro non sia anche il tuo?


----------



## ranatan (24 Aprile 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> beh non conosco la tua storia ma insomma i MIEI COMPLIMENTI ..... veramente queste due righe fanno di te un vero uomo .........
> ma guarda te uno per due ore di sesso che si deve inventare ..........
> 
> io spero solo che lei non capisca il tuo gioco, credimi perchè niente fa' arrabbiare piu' una donna che sentirsi presa in giro ....... stacci veramente attento alle tue palle


Ciao Casa.
Guarda, non conosco Air, ma da quello che scrive secondo me se la sta raccontando.
Si sta autoconvincendo di essere un uomo duro...ma in fondo è molto più preso da questa fanciulla di quanto vuole ammettere


----------



## Old casa71 (24 Aprile 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Ciao Casa.
> Guarda, non conosco Air, ma da quello che scrive secondo me se la sta raccontando.
> Si sta autoconvincendo di essere un uomo duro...ma in fondo è molto più preso da questa fanciulla di quanto vuole ammettere


piu' vado avanti e piu' mi accorgo che ci sono piu' uomini presi dalle donne che viceversa.........
io non sono un genio direi che sono molto ma molto pratica ma uno sta' a perdere così tanto tempo a chiaccherare con una, oltremodo a prenderla in giro, per fare sesso...... son piu' sinceri gli uomini che dicono dop aver scopato di guardar eil soffitto e non vedere l'ora di uscire da quella camere.
secondo me potrebbe fare molta ma molta fatica in meno, è evidente che qualcosa lo prende, forse è sentimento o no ....... di certo qualcosa l'attrae di quella donna "insignificante"


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Aprile 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> piu' vado avanti e piu' mi accorgo che ci sono piu' uomini presi dalle donne che viceversa.........
> io non sono un genio direi che sono molto ma molto pratica ma uno sta' a perdere così tanto tempo a chiaccherare con una, oltremodo a prenderla in giro, per fare sesso...... son piu' sinceri gli uomini che dicono dop aver scopato di guardar eil soffitto e non vedere l'ora di uscire da quella camere.
> secondo me potrebbe fare molta ma molta fatica in meno, è evidente che qualcosa lo prende, forse è sentimento o no ....... di certo qualcosa l'attrae di quella donna "insignificante"


Più che prendere in giro l'altro/a...è spesso un raccontarsela (come dice Ranatan), oltre che raccontarla...per cercar di dar a quella che più che una scopata non ha la prospettiva di poter essere, un minimo di "dignità" ai nostri stessi occhi che ci consenta di tirarla in lungo a nostro comodo...


----------



## Old casa71 (24 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Più che prendere in giro l'altro/a...è spesso un raccontarsela (come dice Ranatan), oltre che raccontarla...per cercar di dar a quella che più che una scopata non ha la prospettiva di poter essere, un minimo di "dignità" ai nostri stessi occhi che ci consenta di tirarla in lungo a nostro comodo...


scusa io piu' che raccontarsela vedo un altra cosa ..... la piglia per il culo.....ora mi è venuta scusate ......
sa' quale è il suo punto debole????? e ci lavora sopra anche ......  cioè lui per un suo bisogno narcisistico fa' volutamente del male a lei...... ci sarebbe da discutere e molto .... se se la racconta fatti suo del resto non fa' male a nessuno se non a se stesso ma così lo fa' a lei
ma è proprio vero che per una scopata gratis uno si inventerebbe anche l'acqua calda.


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Aprile 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> scusa io piu' che raccontarsela vedo un altra cosa ..... la piglia per il culo.....ora mi è venuta scusate ......
> sa' quale è il suo punto debole????? e ci lavora sopra anche ......  cioè lui per un suo bisogno narcisistico fa' volutamente del male a lei...... ci sarebbe da discutere e molto .... se se la racconta fatti suo del resto non fa' male a nessuno se non a se stesso ma così lo fa' a lei
> ma è proprio vero che per una scopata gratis uno si inventerebbe anche l'acqua calda.


per me air si è spiegato male con la frase del punto debole
Intendeva forse dire che le da' quel che lei vuole
le dice quel che lei vuole sentirsi dire


----------



## ranatan (24 Aprile 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> scusa io piu' che raccontarsela vedo un altra cosa ..... la piglia per il culo.....ora mi è venuta scusate ......
> sa' quale è il suo punto debole????? e ci lavora sopra anche ...... cioè lui per un suo bisogno narcisistico fa' volutamente del male a lei...... ci sarebbe da discutere e molto .... se se la racconta fatti suo del resto non fa' male a nessuno se non a se stesso ma così lo fa' a lei
> ma è proprio vero che per una scopata gratis uno si inventerebbe anche l'acqua calda.


Ma lei mica è una sprovveduta che si fa prendere in giro.
Da quello che ho capito sembra che la ragazza abbia detto che ama suo marito, che ci fa sesso spesso e volentieri e che Air per lei è solo un modo per godersi la vita.
Si stanno usando tutte e due, usando i mezzi che meglio ritengono consoni al caso.
Ci mettono dentro un pò di romanticherie che non guastano mai.
In ogni modo ribadisco che sotto c'è dell'altro. Secondo me stanno entrando in gioco i sentiment...per entrambi.


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> per me air si è spiegato male con la frase del punto debole
> Intendeva forse dire che le da' quel che lei vuole
> *le dice quel che lei vuole sentirsi dire*


Questo intendevo...


----------



## Old stellamarina (24 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...voi mi credete strano perchè, a meno che non mentite, siete di principi più sani delle fanciulle che conosco...ma v'assicuro che ne è pieno il mondo...ma ora non vorrei andare fuori OT, perciò concludo qui (fa anche rima).
> Bacio
> Marco


Caro Marco, non te la prendere, sono cose che ho sentito spesso anch'io, talmente spesso che mi sono a mia volta convinta che essendo una prassi usuale non era assolutamente folle l'idea che  mio marito pur avendo con me un bellissimo rapporto mi potesse tradire.  E non sono ancora del tutto convinta che non l'abbia fatto


----------



## Old Vulvia (24 Aprile 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> scusa io *piu' che raccontarsela vedo un altra cosa ..... la piglia per il culo.....*ora mi è venuta scusate ......
> sa' quale è il suo punto debole????? e ci lavora sopra anche ...... cioè lui per un suo bisogno narcisistico fa' volutamente del male a lei...... ci sarebbe da discutere e molto .... se se la racconta fatti suo del resto non fa' male a nessuno se non a se stesso ma così lo fa' a lei
> ma è proprio vero che per una scopata gratis uno si inventerebbe anche l'acqua calda.


O quantomeno sta cercando di pigliarla per il culo...

Forse, nella parte dell'amante, Air pensa di mettere in atto in questo modo una piccola vendetta verso le fedifraghe e così facendo si illude di prendersi una sorta di rivincita nei confronti della sua passata vicenda personale.


----------



## Old stellamarina (24 Aprile 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> beh ma mica tutti i traditi sono coglioni eh, prima o poi... ciao ciao...


ops questa te l'appoggio


----------



## Verena67 (24 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Ma, guarda, ci vediamo (non spessissimo perchè il mio lavoro è un po' così e spesso, quando sono libero lei lavora), facciamo sesso, *passiamo del tempo a chiacchierare*...*io poi, ora che ho trovato il suo punto debole, la riempio di minchiate (ovvero, le piace sentirsi sul piedistallo, importante...ed io la strariempio di mielose carinerie* a tal punto che gli viene il magone (finto, da coccodrillo? Non so) e si blocca...son tremendo ma...nessuna più riuiscirà ad avere un Marco zerbino senza palle.


 
A ME STA ROBA QUI NON PARE MICA UNA TROMBATA.

Caveat, Marco!

Bacio!


----------



## Verena67 (24 Aprile 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> piu' vado avanti e piu' mi accorgo che ci sono piu' uomini presi dalle donne che viceversa.........
> io non sono un genio direi che sono molto ma molto pratica ma uno sta' a perdere così tanto tempo a chiaccherare con una, oltremodo a prenderla in giro, per fare sesso...... son piu' sinceri gli uomini che dicono dop aver scopato di guardar eil soffitto e non vedere l'ora di uscire da quella camere.
> secondo me potrebbe fare molta ma molta fatica in meno, è evidente che qualcosa lo prende, forse è sentimento o no ....... di certo qualcosa l'attrae di quella donna "insignificante"


 
è il Fantasma di Banco!

Bacio!


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Aprile 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> A ME STA ROBA QUI NON PARE MICA UNA TROMBATA.
> 
> Caveat, Marco!
> 
> Bacio!


Se la prospettiva è quella (sto bene a casa mia, amo mio marito, non penso a un nostro futuro)...è una trombata! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Poi la si può infiocchettare, abbellire, decorare come si vuole, metterci pure i cuoricini e i fidanzatini alla peynet....ma quello è!


----------



## Old Giusy (24 Aprile 2008)

Sono piuttosto diffidente nei confronti di quegli uomini che denigrano le donne con cui stanno o sono stati.... E' come se volessero autoconvincersi di essere forti e capaci di tenere sotto controllo la situazione...


----------



## Old casa71 (24 Aprile 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> è il Fantasma di Banco!
> 
> Bacio!


tradotto Vere?


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Se la prospettiva è quella (sto bene a casa mia, amo mio marito, non penso a un nostro futuro)...è una trombata!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


e non si capisce come mai ,cazzarola.
non avrebbe bisogno di altro, nè fiocchetti nè cuoricini.
che grulli che siamo.


----------



## Verena67 (24 Aprile 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> tradotto Vere?


 
che lui replica su di lei le sue frustrazioni sulla Donna(e) che l'hanno rifiutato....e che ancora lo abitano (come questo Fantasma abitava Lady Macbeth nella sua follia).
comunque concordo, personalmente penso percepirei che l'uomo che sta con me sta mettendo in atto uno psicodramma con me con attrice NON protagonista. Non so, mi sembra tutto sordido vista così. 


Sarà molto maschile dire "almeno mi faccio la trombata"; ma secondo me Marco devi veramente fare uno scatto di qualità, per te stesso in primis


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> e non si capisce come mai ,cazzarola.
> non avrebbe bisogno di altro, nè fiocchetti nè cuoricini.
> che grulli che siamo.


Ehi...dici con me!?!? LO stai dicendo a meeeee?!?!?!  

	
	
		
		
	


	














Seriamente:
Forse per sfuggire al giudizio nostro, permeato del giudizio altrui (società)?


----------



## Old Airforever (24 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Sono piuttosto diffidente nei confronti di quegli uomini che denigrano le donne con cui stanno o sono stati.... E' come se volessero autoconvincersi di essere forti e capaci di tenere sotto controllo la situazione...


Critico le donne con le quali sono stato, perchè sai bene cosa mi hanno fatto. Critico le attuali perchè i complimenti non se li meritano, visti i comportamenti malsani che adottano nei confronti dei loro lui.
Eppoi, perchè parlare di critiche quando c'è di mezzo la verità? La verità mica è una critica. Lettrice, per esempio, mi ha fatto notare che ho raggiunto un grado d'incoerenza: non mi ha criticato...ha solo detto la verità. Io ora mi sto trombando una moglie, una mamma: se do a lei della poco seria (io purtroppo ho in bocca la parola zoccola...e vi prego vivamente di scusarmi), non la sto denigrando...sto solo dicendo quel che è.
Cosa ci fa una donna così nella vita di un ometto dai sani principi? La supplente! Perchè l'alunno si è un po' stufato d'essere in classe solo soletto.
Airforever


----------



## Old Confù (24 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Critico le donne con le quali sono stato, perchè sai bene cosa mi hanno fatto. Critico le attuali perchè i complimenti non se li meritano, visti i comportamenti malsani che adottano nei confronti dei loro lui.
> Eppoi, perchè parlare di critiche quando c'è di mezzo la verità? La verità mica è una critica. Lettrice, per esempio, mi ha fatto notare che ho raggiunto un grado d'incoerenza: non mi ha criticato...ha solo detto la verità. Io ora mi sto trombando una moglie, una mamma: se do a lei della poco seria (io purtroppo ho in bocca la parola zoccola...e vi prego vivamente di scusarmi), non la sto denigrando...sto solo dicendo quel che è.
> Cosa ci fa una donna così nella vita di un ometto dai sani principi? La supplente! Perchè l'alunno si è un po' stufato d'essere in classe solo soletto.
> Airforever


per me è un'epidemia....


----------



## Old casa71 (24 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> *Critico le donne con le quali sono stato, perchè sai bene cosa mi hanno fatto. Critico le attuali perchè i complimenti non se li meritano, visti i comportamenti malsani che adottano nei confronti dei loro lui.*
> Eppoi, perchè parlare di critiche quando c'è di mezzo la verità? La verità mica è una critica. Lettrice, per esempio, mi ha fatto notare che ho raggiunto un grado d'incoerenza: non mi ha criticato...ha solo detto la verità. Io ora mi sto trombando una moglie, una mamma: se do a lei della poco seria (io purtroppo ho in bocca la parola zoccola...e vi prego vivamente di scusarmi), non la sto denigrando...sto solo dicendo quel che è.
> Cosa ci fa una donna così nella vita di un ometto dai sani principi? La supplente! Perchè l'alunno si è un po' stufato d'essere in classe solo soletto.
> Airforever


attenzione prego

plin plon comunicazione di servizio

è arrivato il cavaliere mascherato difensore dei mariti cornuti ......​
credo che è meglio se rifletti piu' su di te che su quello che fanno loro ai loro maritini perchè della loro vita matrinoniale tu non sai niente e quello che ti dicono è solo aria fritta ........


----------



## Old Giusy (24 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Critico le donne con le quali sono stato, perchè sai bene cosa mi hanno fatto. Critico le attuali perchè i complimenti non se li meritano, visti i comportamenti malsani che adottano nei confronti dei loro lui.
> Eppoi, perchè parlare di critiche quando c'è di mezzo la verità? La verità mica è una critica. Lettrice, per esempio, mi ha fatto notare che ho raggiunto un grado d'incoerenza: non mi ha criticato...ha solo detto la verità. Io ora mi sto trombando una moglie, una mamma: se do a lei della poco seria (io purtroppo ho in bocca la parola zoccola...e vi prego vivamente di scusarmi), non la sto denigrando...sto solo dicendo quel che è.
> Cosa ci fa una donna così nella vita di un ometto dai sani principi? La supplente! Perchè l'alunno si è un po' stufato d'essere in classe solo soletto.
> Airforever


Si Marco, ma c'è qualcosa di più forte del proprio membro! E diamine!
Non puoi esprimere giudizi negativi su una donna e poi stare ore ad ascoltarla, mandarle sms, farci sesso! Se lei è la donna con cui ora vuoi scop.... e basta, prendila per quella che è, una trombamica, ma non riflettere su come è, su quali problemi ha, sul perchè sta tradendo il marito. Scopatela e stop.


----------



## ranatan (24 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Critico le donne con le quali sono stato, perchè sai bene cosa mi hanno fatto. Critico le attuali perchè i complimenti non se li meritano, visti i comportamenti malsani che adottano nei confronti dei loro lui.
> Eppoi, perchè parlare di critiche quando c'è di mezzo la verità? La verità mica è una critica. Lettrice, per esempio, mi ha fatto notare che ho raggiunto un grado d'incoerenza: non mi ha criticato...ha solo detto la verità. Io ora mi sto trombando una moglie, una mamma: se do a lei della poco seria (io purtroppo ho in bocca la parola zoccola...e vi prego vivamente di scusarmi), non la sto denigrando...sto solo dicendo quel che è.
> Cosa ci fa una donna così nella vita di un ometto dai sani principi? La supplente! Perchè l'alunno si è un po' stufato d'essere in classe solo soletto.
> Airforever


ok. Ma allora non prendevi in giro a vicenda.
Incomincia tu. Smettila di dirle paroline dolci se non le pensi.
Dille la verità, ti trombo perchè in questo momento mi va così, ma non ti stimo e anzi, ti considero una zoccola.
Se non riesci ad essere coerente con te stesso almeno sii onesto e sincero.


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> *Ehi...dici con me!?!? LO stai dicendo a meeeee?!?!?!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tu poi!
te la infiocchetti come nessun altro. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




fai dei pacchetti incredibili


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Aprile 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> ok. Ma allora non prendevi in giro a vicenda.
> Incomincia tu. Smettila di dirle paroline dolci se non le pensi.
> *Dille la verità, ti trombo perchè in questo momento mi va così, ma non ti stimo e anzi, ti considero una zoccola*.
> Se non riesci ad essere coerente con te stesso almeno sii onesto e sincero.


Esistono anche le vie di mezzo eh.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	









In quanto all'ultima frase...non è un pò contraddittoria?


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> tu poi!
> te la infiocchetti come nessun altro.
> 
> 
> ...


E il bello (o il brutto) è che mi scordo anche che cosa c'è dentro al pacchetto che MI son confenzionato!


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> E il bello (o il brutto) è che mi scordo anche che cosa c'è dentro al pacchetto che MI son confenzionato!


ma non si parlava della trombata infiocchettata??


----------



## ranatan (24 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Esistono anche le vie di mezzo eh....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma si, la frase è un pò esagerata, però almeno magari la finiscono li no?
Se lei si sentisse dire così in un battibaleno tutte le voglie le passerebbero...
Poi davvero faccio fatica a capire come uno come AIr che odia tanto i traditori, che li darebbe in pasto a un branco di lupi affamati, alla fine ci perda pure del tempo tipo messaggiarsi e chiacchierare.
E' per quello che sotto sotto penso ci sia di più e lui continua a ripetere che è solo una trombata per autoconvincersi e convincerci


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Aprile 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> ok. Ma allora non prendevi in giro a vicenda.
> Incomincia tu. Smettila di dirle paroline dolci se non le pensi.
> * Dille la verità, ti trombo perchè in questo momento mi va così, ma non ti stimo e anzi, ti considero una zoccola.*
> Se non riesci ad essere coerente con te stesso almeno sii onesto e sincero.


come preliminare direi che è perfetto


----------



## ranatan (24 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> come preliminare direi che è perfetto


----------



## brugola (24 Aprile 2008)

ranatan..ti vedo bene come pr...sei diplomatica il giusto


----------



## ranatan (24 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> ranatan..ti vedo bene come pr...sei diplomatica il giusto


Vero? Lo penso anche io


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Aprile 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Vero? Lo penso anche io


me la porterei dietro dai clienti.
Saremmo una squadretta niente male


----------



## Old Airforever (24 Aprile 2008)

Ragazzi, faccio anch'io la mia convenienza. Non so, definitelo pure gioco sporco, ma se non la colpissi con messaggini carini e mielosi e se non la guardassi ogni tanto negli occhi e le dicessi cose carine che le smorzano il fiato, probabilmente, non me la darebbe più.
L'importante è che, nella sua posizione, non mi dica minimamente che l'ho presa per il culo...perchè sarebbe la volta buona che mi presento a casa sua e faccio leggere al marito alcuni sms...non per cattiveria, ma il bue NON deve chiamare cornuto l'asino. A lei è morto il padre e tradisce...a me stava morendo l'uccello e voglio sco..re.
Air


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Ragazzi, faccio anch'io la mia convenienza. Non so, definitelo pure gioco sporco, ma se non la colpissi con messaggini carini e mielosi e se non la guardassi ogni tanto negli occhi e le dicessi cose carine che le smorzano il fiato, probabilmente, non me la darebbe più.
> L'importante è che, nella sua posizione, non mi dica minimamente che l'ho presa per il culo...perchè sarebbe la volta buona che mi presento a casa sua e faccio leggere al marito alcuni sms...non per cattiveria, ma il bue NON deve chiamare cornuto l'asino. A lei è morto il padre e tradisce...a me stava morendo l'uccello e voglio sco..re.
> Air


secondo me air si fa di vena


----------



## Mari' (24 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Ragazzi, faccio anch'io la mia convenienza. Non so, definitelo pure gioco sporco, ma se non la colpissi con messaggini carini e mielosi e se non la guardassi ogni tanto negli occhi e le dicessi cose carine che le smorzano il fiato, probabilmente, non me la darebbe più.
> L'importante è che, nella sua posizione, non mi dica minimamente che l'ho presa per il culo...perchè sarebbe la volta buona che mi presento a casa sua e faccio leggere al marito alcuni sms...non per cattiveria, ma il bue NON deve chiamare cornuto l'asino. A lei è morto il padre e tradisce...a me stava morendo l'uccello e voglio sco..re.
> Air



Ma la mattina quando ti guardi allo specchio che fai?


----------



## Old Giusy (24 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Ragazzi, faccio anch'io la mia convenienza. Non so, definitelo pure gioco sporco, ma se non la colpissi con messaggini carini e mielosi e se non la guardassi ogni tanto negli occhi e le dicessi cose carine che le smorzano il fiato, probabilmente, non me la darebbe più.
> L'importante è che, nella sua posizione, non mi dica minimamente che l'ho presa per il culo...perchè sarebbe la volta buona che mi presento a casa sua e faccio leggere al marito alcuni sms...non per cattiveria, ma il bue NON deve chiamare cornuto l'asino. A lei è morto il padre e tradisce...a me stava morendo l'uccello e voglio sco..re.
> Air


Marco, rinsavisci.
Stai ragionando con il cazz............ e pure male!


----------



## Mari' (24 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Marco, rinsavisci.
> Stai ragionando con* il cazz............* e pure male!




GIUSY!


----------



## brugola (24 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Ragazzi, faccio anch'io la mia convenienza. Non so, definitelo pure gioco sporco, ma se non la colpissi con messaggini carini e mielosi e se non la guardassi ogni tanto negli occhi e le dicessi cose carine che le smorzano il fiato, probabilmente*, non me la darebbe più.*
> 
> Air


----------



## ranatan (24 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Ragazzi, faccio anch'io la mia convenienza. Non so, definitelo pure gioco sporco, ma se non la colpissi con messaggini carini e mielosi e se non la guardassi ogni tanto negli occhi e le dicessi cose carine che le smorzano il fiato, probabilmente, non me la darebbe più.
> L'importante è che, nella sua posizione, non mi dica minimamente che l'ho presa per il culo...perchè sarebbe la volta buona che mi presento a casa sua e faccio leggere al marito alcuni sms...non per cattiveria, ma il bue NON deve chiamare cornuto l'asino. A lei è morto il padre e tradisce...a me stava morendo l'uccello e voglio sco..re.
> Air


Ecco Air questa frase mi fa proprio ma proprio incazzare!!!!!
In questo caso scusa se te lo dico ma sei davvero un meschino anche solo a pensare una cosa del genere


----------



## Mari' (24 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


>


ma era fin troppo chiaro questo


----------



## Old casa71 (24 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Ragazzi, faccio anch'io la mia convenienza. Non so, definitelo pure gioco sporco, *ma se non* la colpissi con messaggini carini e mielosi e se non la guardassi ogni tanto negli occhi e le dicessi cose carine che le smorzano il fiato, probabilmente, *non me la darebbe più.*
> L'importante è che, nella sua posizione, non mi dica minimamente che l'ho presa per il culo...perchè sarebbe la volta buona che mi presento a casa sua e faccio leggere al marito alcuni sms...non per cattiveria, ma il bue NON deve chiamare cornuto l'asino. *A lei è morto il padre e tradisce...a me stava morendo l'uccello e voglio sco..re.*
> Air


io devo ancora capire questi uomini..........
ma lo leggi quello che scrivi??????


----------



## Mari' (24 Aprile 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Ecco Air questa frase mi fa proprio ma proprio incazzare!!!!!
> In questo caso scusa se te lo dico ma sei davvero un meschino anche solo a pensare una cosa del genere


Concordo.


----------



## Old Giusy (24 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> GIUSY!


Scusate....


----------



## Old casa71 (24 Aprile 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Ecco Air questa frase mi fa proprio ma proprio incazzare!!!!!
> In questo caso scusa se te lo dico ma sei davvero un meschino anche solo a pensare una cosa del genere


questo è l'atteggiamento tanto criticato delle donne che quando si sentono escluse dalla vita dei loro amanti allora cominciano a rompere le palle ai coniugi ...... ne sa' qualcosa amarex

se la vuole scopare e basta, poi critica lei, critica lui, vorrebbe sputtanare lei, rovinare la vita a lui ..... il fine???? AVERE LEI


----------



## Mari' (24 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Scusate....


Scusata.


----------



## ranatan (24 Aprile 2008)

Air, tu mi sei anche simpatico, ma non condivido assolutamente quello che stai continuando a sostenere in questi post.
Scusa se ci sono andata pesante....


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> A lei è morto il padre e tradisce...a me stava morendo l'uccello e voglio sco..re.
> Air


non ho capito l'attinenza ma fa niente...


----------



## ranatan (24 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> me la porterei dietro dai clienti.
> Saremmo una squadretta niente male


Si si...vedresti sfumare in quattro e quattrotto tutto il tuo lavoro


----------



## Old Airforever (24 Aprile 2008)

Belle gioie, i miei sono sempre modi di dire. Come avete giustamente sottolineato, il nostro è un gioco di convenienza mia e sua.
Sarebbe spiacevole se avesse da ridire qualcosa a me...proprio lei che dovrebbe avere persino vergogna a specchiarsi...
Dai, non sono il cattivo che fa ripicche e via dicendo...forse divento focoso quando posto, ma...voglio solo rendere l'idea. Giò un paio di giorni fa s'è "inazzata" perchè stavo chiacchierando con una fanciulla che conosco...e questo comportamento non mi calza a pennello, perchè lei non è nella condizione ideale per essere gelosa.
Air


----------



## Old Airforever (24 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> non ho capito l'attinenza ma fa niente...


...guarda, se è per questo io non capisco l'attinenza tradimento-morte del padre...pensa un po'...


----------



## La Lupa (24 Aprile 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Ma si, la frase è un pò esagerata, però almeno magari la finiscono li no?
> Se lei si sentisse dire così in un battibaleno tutte le voglie le passerebbero...
> *Poi davvero faccio fatica a capire come uno come AIr che odia tanto i traditori, che li darebbe in pasto a un branco di lupi affamati, alla fine ci perda pure del tempo tipo messaggiarsi e chiacchierare.*
> E' per quello che sotto sotto penso ci sia di più e lui continua a ripetere che è solo una trombata per autoconvincersi e convincerci


Cose tucca fà p'en piato de raviëu

dicono dalle mie parti, cara Rana!


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...guarda, se è per questo io non capisco l'attinenza tradimento-morte del padre...pensa un po'...


non la capisco manco io.
ma si sa , le donne son curiose o c'han solo voglia di fare pipì


----------



## ranatan (24 Aprile 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Cose tucca fà p'en piato de raviëu
> 
> dicono dalle mie parti, cara Rana!


Me lo traduci?


----------



## ranatan (24 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Belle gioie, i miei sono sempre modi di dire. Come avete giustamente sottolineato, il nostro è un gioco di convenienza mia e sua.
> Sarebbe spiacevole se avesse da ridire qualcosa a me...proprio lei che dovrebbe avere persino vergogna a specchiarsi...
> Dai, non sono il cattivo che fa ripicche e via dicendo...forse divento focoso quando posto, ma...voglio solo rendere l'idea. Giò un paio di giorni fa s'è "inazzata" perchè stavo chiacchierando con una fanciulla che conosco...e questo comportamento non mi calza a pennello, perchè lei non è nella condizione ideale per essere gelosa.
> Air


Air, come sospettavo lei si sta affezionando.
Questo mi fa pensare che non sia solita al tradimento.
Comunque tienici aggiornati.
Adesso devo andare.
Un salutone a tutti


----------



## Old Airforever (24 Aprile 2008)

...comunque noto che i tradimenti son sempre più giustificati...io che ora ho deciso di pensare un po' alla mia convenienza e non fare il fesso che di notte scruta ogni centimetro quadrato di travi e perline con le lacrime agli occhi...no, questo non va bene...
Sculacciate virtuali a tutti...
Un abbraccione!


----------



## Old Giusy (24 Aprile 2008)

Secondo me, stai avendo pochissimo rispetto per lei.
Posso essere d'accordo sul prendere ciò che lei spontaneamente ti offre (perchè fa piacere anche a lei) ma non sul modo in cui sputi nel piatto in cui mangi. 
Bada bene, sia tu che lei siete delle persone, e in quanto tali dovete avere e dare rispetto: lei non sta rispettando suo marito, ma tu non stai rispettando nè lei nè te stesso.


----------



## Old casa71 (24 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...guarda, se è per questo io non capisco l'attinenza tradimento-morte del padre...pensa un po'...


io sì ....... forse


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Belle gioie, i miei sono sempre modi di dire. Come avete giustamente sottolineato, il nostro è un gioco di convenienza mia e sua.
> Sarebbe spiacevole se avesse da ridire qualcosa a me...proprio lei che dovrebbe avere persino vergogna a specchiarsi...
> Dai, non sono il cattivo che fa ripicche e via dicendo...forse divento focoso quando posto, ma...voglio solo rendere l'idea. Giò un paio di giorni fa s'è "inazzata" perchè stavo chiacchierando con una fanciulla che conosco...e questo comportamento non mi calza a pennello, perchè lei non è nella condizione ideale per essere gelosa.
> Air



per me è uno stupido e meschino gioco al massacro.
che per altro lascia l'amaro in bocca anche a te


----------



## Old casa71 (24 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Belle gioie, i miei sono sempre modi di dire. Come avete giustamente sottolineato, il nostro è un gioco di convenienza mia e sua.
> Sarebbe spiacevole se avesse da ridire qualcosa a me...proprio lei che dovrebbe avere persino vergogna a specchiarsi...
> Dai, non sono il cattivo che fa ripicche e via dicendo...forse divento focoso quando posto, ma...voglio solo rendere l'idea. Giò un paio di giorni fa s'è "inazzata" perchè stavo chiacchierando con una fanciulla che conosco...e questo comportamento non mi calza a pennello, perchè lei non è nella condizione ideale per essere gelosa.
> Air


un consiglio smettila ...... questi son segnali di fuoco........ si sta' attaccando a te, se non la vuoi lasciala andare, non farla soffrire


----------



## Verena67 (24 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ehi*...dici con me!?!? LO stai dicendo a meeeee?!?!?!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

fammi la faccia alla Robert De Niro!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Bacio!


----------



## La Lupa (24 Aprile 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Me lo traduci?


Ops! Sorry!

_Cosa tocca fare per un piatto di ravioli._


----------



## Verena67 (24 Aprile 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ops! Sorry!
> 
> _Cosa tocca fare per un piatto di ravioli._


 
di Borragine?!
Conosco un agriturismo nell'entroterra di Albenga che....

Bacio! (da tua semi - compatriota)


----------



## Old casa71 (24 Aprile 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> di Borragine?!
> Conosco un agriturismo nell'entroterra di Albenga che....
> 
> Bacio! (da tua semi - compatriota)


quando non sapete piu' che dire mi cascate sempre sulla culinaria ......... io ho un alimentari dietro casa che mi fa' le tagliatelle fresce di borragine..... sono una delizia


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Aprile 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> quando non sapete piu' che dire mi cascate sempre sulla culinaria ......... io ho un alimentari dietro casa che mi fa' le tagliatelle fresce di borragine..... sono una delizia


Diciamo che si intramezzano i piaceri l'un con l'altro...


----------



## Lettrice (24 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Belle gioie, i miei sono sempre modi di dire. Come avete giustamente sottolineato, il nostro è un gioco di convenienza mia e sua.
> Sarebbe spiacevole se avesse da ridire qualcosa a me...proprio lei che dovrebbe avere persino vergogna a specchiarsi...
> Dai, non sono il cattivo che fa ripicche e via dicendo...forse divento focoso quando posto, ma...voglio solo rendere l'idea. *Giò un paio di giorni fa s'è "inazzata" perchè stavo chiacchierando con una fanciulla che *conosco...e questo comportamento non mi calza a pennello, perchè lei non è nella condizione ideale per essere gelosa.
> Air


Logico


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Aprile 2008)

Scusate, ma questa signora, che dichiara bellamente di avere un ottimo rapporto col marito, che cede alle lusinghe del collega, che fa la gelosa..ma vi pare una donna o una femminuccia?


Soffrirà poveretta perchè si sta affezionando ad Air..e lasciate che soffra pora bimba, forse solo cosi imparera' a misurare e a dare un nome ai suoi sentimenti di Amore per il marito.


poi magari verrà qui sopra, e noi la consoleremo dicendole che gli uomini so' tutti una manica di farabutti.


----------



## Verena67 (24 Aprile 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> *quando non sapete piu' che dire* mi cascate sempre sulla culinaria ......... io ho un alimentari dietro casa che mi fa' le tagliatelle fresce di borragine..... sono una delizia


 
sorella mia, che je vuoi dire a questo 

	
	
		
		
	


	












   (con tutto l'affetto che lui sa)

Bacio!


----------



## Old casa71 (24 Aprile 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> sorella mia, che je vuoi dire a questo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


che a me andrebbe anche un bello spaghettino allo scoglio che dici Vere eh o meglio due tagliolini al tartufo ...... mamma mia che fame che ho.......


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (24 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Critico le donne con le quali sono stato, perchè sai bene cosa mi hanno fatto. Critico le attuali perchè i complimenti non se li meritano, visti i comportamenti malsani che adottano nei confronti dei loro lui.
> Eppoi, perchè parlare di critiche quando c'è di mezzo la verità? La verità mica è una critica. Lettrice, per esempio, mi ha fatto notare che ho raggiunto un grado d'incoerenza: non mi ha criticato...ha solo detto la verità. Io ora mi sto trombando una moglie, una mamma: se do a lei della poco seria (io purtroppo ho in bocca la parola zoccola...e vi prego vivamente di scusarmi), non la sto denigrando...sto solo dicendo quel che è.
> Cosa ci fa una donna così nella vita di un ometto dai sani principi? La supplente! Perchè l'alunno si è un po' stufato d'essere in classe solo soletto.
> Airforever


per capire: avresti un'opinione diversa della donna fidanzata, sposata o comunque non libera che non intende lasciare il suo uomo e la sua quotidianita e, piuttosto che raccontarsela e raccontartela, ti viene a dire semplicemente che viene con te perchè le piaci, perchè sei interessante, perchè la scopi bene...o un'altra cavolata qualsiasi...?


----------



## Old Confù (24 Aprile 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> per capire: avresti un'opinione diversa della donna fidanzata, sposata o comunque non libera che non intende lasciare il suo uomo e la sua quotidianita e, piuttosto che raccontarsela e raccontartela, ti viene a dire semplicemente che viene con te perchè le piaci, perchè sei interessante, perchè la scopi bene...o un'altra cavolata qualsiasi...?


Credo che anche lì troverebbe qualcosa da ridire!
...ma perchè è normale che si cerchi un pretesto per denigrare qualcuno quando noi cominciamo a farci prendere e dall'altro lato invece le cose nn vanno allo stesso modo o cmq sia nn si è disposti a rischiare!!!!Parlarne male e autoconvincersene penso che funga da meccanismo di difesa....
solo che Air dovrebbe cominciare a difendersi in un altro modo!!!


----------



## Lettrice (24 Aprile 2008)

Ma non credo che Air stia criticando la scusante che questa tizia adotta per tradire... anche se scomodare il cimitero lo trovo alquanto ridicolo... e' il tradimento in se che critica, la scusante e' un'inezia...


----------



## Old Confù (24 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma non credo che Air stia criticando la scusante che questa tizia adotta per tradire... anche se scomodare il cimitero lo trovo alquanto ridicolo... e' il tradimento in se che critica, la scusante e' un'inezia...


Il problema è che lo critica e poi ci si trova sempre in mezzo come strumento!!!

Qui qualcosa nn quadra, o tutte le donne che abitano nella stessa citta di Air sono già occupate...o lui se le cerca col lanternino!!!

Nel senso che gli piace proprio la tipologia della traditrice!!!


----------



## Lettrice (24 Aprile 2008)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> Il problema è che lo critica e poi ci si trova sempre in mezzo come strumento!!!
> 
> Qui qualcosa nn quadra, o tutte le donne che abitano nella stessa citta di Air sono già occupate...o lui se le cerca col lanternino!!!
> 
> Nel senso che gli piace proprio la tipologia della traditrice!!!


Ma quello e' il motivo per cui gli ho detto che e' incoerente... sul fatto che le cerchi col lanternino non lo so... pero' glelo si disse mesi e mesi fa che dovrebbe iniziare a chiedersi cosa va cercando...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Aprile 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Scusate, ma questa signora, che dichiara bellamente di avere un ottimo rapporto col marito, che cede alle lusinghe del collega, che fa la gelosa..ma vi pare una donna o una femminuccia?
> 
> 
> Soffrirà poveretta perchè si sta affezionando ad Air..e lasciate che soffra pora bimba, forse solo cosi imparera' a misurare e a dare un nome ai suoi sentimenti di Amore per il marito.
> ...


La signora ..non è una signora.

Ma Air non è un signore né tantomeno un uomo in questa circostanza.

Non si critica il contrabbandiere da cui compri le sigarette o lo spacciatore da cui compri la dose... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Trovo particolarmente disgustoso che si faccia sesso disprezzando una persona  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Air sono seriamente indignata e arrabbiata  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 con te e sconcertata dalla tua incoerenza 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  e sai con quale affetto ti sto dicendo queste cose!


----------



## Old Confù (24 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma quello e' il motivo per cui gli ho detto che e' incoerente... sul fatto che le cerchi col lanternino non lo so... pero' glelo si disse mesi e mesi fa che dovrebbe iniziare a chiedersi cosa va cercando...


...forse una situazione che a prescindere sa che è a perdere...magari per nn rimanerci male dopo, si illude che iniziando con una con la quale sa già che nn andrà, nn ci soffre dopo!!! Solo che lui poi ci va sotto lo stesso!!!


----------



## Lettrice (24 Aprile 2008)

Air e' in guerra... e in guerra ogni buco e' tricea...


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Trovo particolarmente disgustoso che si faccia sesso disprezzando una persona


quoto
ma credo (possibile mi sbagli) che il suo menarsela tanto sia indice di disagio anche per se stesso.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Aprile 2008)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> ...forse una situazione che a prescindere sa che è a perdere...magari per nn rimanerci male dopo, si illude che iniziando con una con la quale sa già che nn andrà, nn ci soffre dopo!!! Solo che lui poi ci va sotto lo stesso!!!


Questo è certo!!!
Ma stavolta le sta dando della zoccola in partenza ...ma una valutazione morale di sè non riesce a darla!!!

Forse se cercasse di immaginare di essere beccato dal marito della signora in intimo atteggiamento e riuscisse a prefigurarsi su quel viso sconosciuto la stessa smorfia di dolore che ha visto a lungo su proprio riuscirebbe a capire che è complice di qualcosa che lui stesso ha subito e si sta davvero facendo del male da solo! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Troppo semplice scaricare tutte le responsabilità sempre e comunque sulla donna!!


----------



## Lettrice (24 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> quoto
> ma credo (possibile mi sbagli) che* il suo menarsela tanto sia indice di disagio anche per se stesso*.



Verissimo


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> quoto
> ma credo (possibile mi sbagli) che il suo menarsela tanto sia indice di disagio anche per se stesso.


Certo che è a disagio! Non lo leggiamo da un giorno! Air non può uscirne bene da questa cosa...


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Air e' in guerra... e in guerra ogni buco e' tricea...


posso segnarmela?


----------



## Old Confù (24 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Questo è certo!!!
> Ma stavolta le sta dando della zoccola in partenza ...ma *una valutazione morale di sè non riesce a darla!!!*
> 
> Forse se cercasse di immaginare di essere beccato dal marito della signora in intimo atteggiamento e riuscisse a prefigurarsi su quel viso sconosciuto la stessa smorfia di dolore che ha visto a lungo su proprio riuscirebbe a capire che è complice di qualcosa che lui stesso ha subito e si sta davvero facendo del male da solo!
> ...


Il problema secondo me è che empatizza troppo col marito!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Aprile 2008)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> Il problema secondo me è che empatizza troppo col marito!!!


Infatti fa con lei quel che dovrebbe fare il marito  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ...problema di identificazione?


----------



## Old Vulvia (24 Aprile 2008)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> *Il problema è che lo critica e poi ci si trova sempre in mezzo come strumento!!!*
> 
> Qui qualcosa nn quadra, o tutte le donne che abitano nella stessa citta di Air sono già occupate...o lui se le cerca col lanternino!!!
> 
> Nel senso che gli piace proprio la tipologia della traditrice!!!


Credo che Air abbia ingaggiato una sfida con se stesso: vuole vedere se prima o poi sarà lui a spezzare il cuore ad una traditrice, in modo da pareggiare i conti con un passato in cui ad uscirne col cuore a pezzi è stato lui.


----------



## Old Jesus (24 Aprile 2008)

Volare di fiore in fiore alla lunga t'ammazza.... Può crearti dipendenza e non ti rialzi più... Bisogna avere un senso dentro.... da qualche parte.... Sennò non reggi....


----------



## Old Confù (24 Aprile 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Credo che Air abbia ingaggiato una sfida con se stesso: vuole vedere se prima o poi sarà lui a spezzare il cuore ad una traditrice, in modo da pareggiare i conti con un passato in cui ad uscirne col cuore a pezzi è stato lui.


Non ce la fa a viversele con distacco...si ci ritrova sempre impantanato!!! Altrimenti nn criticherebbe così...

Di sto passo e quando lo spezza il cuore ad 1 traditrice?!? Per quello bisogna essere lucidi, e viversi solo il bello di queste situazioni!!!


----------



## Old Jesus (24 Aprile 2008)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> Non ce la fa a viversele con distacco...si ci ritrova sempre impantanato!!! Altrimenti nn criticherebbe così...
> 
> Di sto passo e quando lo spezza il cuore ad 1 traditrice?!? Per quello bisogna essere lucidi, e viversi solo il bello di queste situazioni!!!


Il cuore delle traditrici è infrangibile......

Lascia perdere, Air.... 

Battaglia persa....non ritrovata !!!!!


----------



## Old Confù (24 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> *Il cuore delle traditrici è infrangibile*......
> 
> Lascia perdere, Air....
> 
> Battaglia persa....non ritrovata !!!!!


mi sa come quello dei traditori... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  !!!


----------



## Old Jesus (24 Aprile 2008)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> mi sa come quello dei traditori...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ovvio..... 







Anzi no !!!!

Per i traditori c'è un punto debole....


----------



## Old Confù (24 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Ovvio.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


quale, quale?!? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Lo dici solo perchè sei uomo....da donna ti dico che nn è vero, è + semplice infrangere il cuore alle traditrici!!!


----------



## Old Jesus (24 Aprile 2008)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> quale, quale?!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Il punto debole dell'uomo è l'orgoglio di maschio..... Solo un Viveur professionista può superarlo...


----------



## Old Vulvia (24 Aprile 2008)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> Non ce la fa a viversele con distacco...si ci ritrova sempre impantanato!!! Altrimenti nn criticherebbe così...
> 
> Di sto passo e *quando lo spezza il cuore ad 1 traditrice?!?* Per quello bisogna essere lucidi, e viversi solo il bello di queste situazioni!!!


 
Diciamo che se è davvero questa sorta di "rivincita" retrospettiva a muoverlo (Air.. che avete capito?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )   non credo che sia questo il modo di cicatrizzare le vecchie ferite. 
Oltre tutto anche se Air fosse lucido, non è nemmeno uno stronzo inside.. rischia di rimanerci nuovamente scottato.

Ad ogni modo, queste storie partono già con premesse così monche che pensare di rifarsi di qualcosa o su qualcuno è puramente illusorio.


----------



## Old Confù (24 Aprile 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Diciamo che se è davvero questa sorta di "rivincita" retrospettiva a muoverlo (Air.. che avete capito?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Appunto!!!!


----------



## Old Confù (24 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Il punto debole dell'uomo è l'orgoglio di maschio..... Solo un Viveur professionista può superarlo...



la cosa vale anche per le donne, sottovaluti il femmineo orgoglio!!!


----------



## Old Jesus (24 Aprile 2008)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> la cosa vale anche per le donne, sottovaluti il femmineo orgoglio!!!


Ma le donne non hanno l'imposizione della cultura maschilista..... Di essere machi e non cornuti, sennò non vali un cazzo....


----------



## Old Confù (24 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Ma le donne non hanno l'imposizione della cultura maschilista..... Di essere machi e non cornuti, sennò non vali un cazzo....


Ma se vuoi spezzare il cuore ad una traditrice, basta corteggiarla per un pò...trombartela un paio di volte...e poi dopo un pò di tempo cominciare a toglierle le attenzioni...in maniera graduale fino a che ti comporti come se nn fosse mai esistita!!!

Il tutto con la naturalezza della strafottenza e nn come tattica...& vedi se nn te la ritrovi disperata sotto casa!!!!


----------



## Old Jesus (24 Aprile 2008)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> Ma se vuoi spezzare il cuore ad una traditrice, basta corteggiarla per un pò...trombartela un paio di volte...e poi dopo un pò di tempo cominciare a toglierle le attenzioni...in maniera graduale fino a che ti comporti come se nn fosse mai esistita!!!
> 
> Il tutto con la naturalezza della strafottenza e nn come tattica...& vedi se nn te la ritrovi disperata sotto casa!!!!


Ma quello vale anche per l'uomo.... Fargliela annusare o al max fargliela assaggiare solo una volta e poi farlo morire.....

Io parlavo dell'umiliazione delle corna... Ogni uomo crede che come scopa lui non scopa nessuno.....


----------



## Old Confù (24 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Ma quello vale anche per l'uomo.... Fargliela annusare o al max fargliela assaggiare solo una volta e poi farlo morire.....
> 
> Io parlavo dell'umiliazione delle corna... *Ogni uomo crede che come scopa lui* non scopa nessuno.....


Perchè è quello che ci divertiamo a fargli credere noi!!!

Ogni uomo con cui sono stata pensa di aver rappresentato per me il migliore degli amanti...

E ad ogni nuova storia io ho sempre detto alla mia amica la stessa unica frase...(me ne sono accorta stamattina)..."Come...tromba questo nessuno mai"....Infatti lei ad un certo punto mi ha detto...Basta!nn puoi ogni volta dire la stessa minchiata a tutti!!!

Guarda che noi donne a volte siamo peggio degli uomini..soprattutto per quello che riguarda il primo approccio!!!


----------



## Old Giusy (24 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Ma quello vale anche per l'uomo.... Fargliela annusare o al max fargliela assaggiare solo una volta e poi farlo morire.....
> 
> Io parlavo dell'umiliazione delle corna... Ogni uomo crede che come scopa lui non scopa nessuno.....


Quindi un uomo tradito pensa subito che è stato tradito perchè non è abbastanza bravo a scopare.... ?


----------



## Old Jesus (25 Aprile 2008)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> Perchè è quello che ci divertiamo a fargli credere noi!!!
> 
> Ogni uomo con cui sono stata pensa di aver rappresentato per me il migliore degli amanti...
> 
> ...


Infatti io se DAVVERO non faccio prestazioni da record non ci casco.....

Poi chiarisci una cosa: prendi per culo anche l'amica ?


----------



## Old Jesus (25 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Quindi un uomo tradito pensa subito che è stato tradito perchè non è abbastanza bravo a scopare.... ?


Non solo quello, ma è una delle prima cose a cui si pensa. Ti assicuro: E' UN TARLO, finchè con l'esperienza e il disincanto si capisce un pò come ragiona una donna in questo campo....


----------



## Old Giusy (25 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Non solo quello, ma è una delle prima cose a cui si pensa. Ti assicuro: E' UN TARLO, finchè con l'esperienza e il disincanto si capisce un pò come ragiona una donna in questo campo....


Appunto....
E' una grande cavolata.
Poi dipende dalle donne, eh!


----------



## Old Jesus (25 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Appunto....
> E' una grande cavolata.
> Poi dipende dalle donne, eh!


E' questo che volevo dire a Confu..... C'è una cultura del menga, dietro.... E superarla per noi ometti non è facile....

Io ce la fo perchè son femminino.....


----------



## Old Giusy (25 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> E' questo che volevo dire a Confu..... C'è una cultura del menga, dietro.... E superarla per noi ometti non è facile....
> 
> Io ce la fo perchè son femminino.....


Tutta questione di testa, è vero.


----------



## Old Confù (25 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Infatti io se DAVVERO non faccio prestazioni da record non ci casco.....
> 
> Poi chiarisci una cosa: prendi per culo anche l'amica ?


No, no...quando glielo dico lo penso...

il problema è che:

a) Tutti gli uomini che ho avuto sono stati ottimi amanti...tranne uno, ma in linea di massima mi reputo fortunata...

b) Se devo ricordare una scopata in particolare...non mi viene in mente la più bella, se mai l'unica più brutta...Perchè le altre sono state tutte belle, e posso  ricordare laddove c'erano delle particolarità(luoghi strani..etc) non la trombata di per se!!!

c) Il sesso è bello...ma quando c'è anche il sentimento è il massimo!!!

d) Quando una cosa per me finisce, tendo a rimuoverla dalla mia mente...con tutti i ricordi ad essa connessi!!!

Alla luce di qste cose, ogni nuova scopata è sempre meglio della precedente, soprattutto se c'è anche del sentimento!!!

Sono loro che prendo un pò in giro nn la mia amica!
Insomma bello è bello in quel momento, magari nn unico o il migliore....ma certo brutto non lo si può definire!!!


----------



## Old Jesus (25 Aprile 2008)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> No, no...quando glielo dico lo penso...
> 
> il problema è che:
> 
> ...


Belle considerazioni !!!!

Quoto tutto


----------



## Old Confù (25 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Belle considerazioni !!!!
> 
> Quoto tutto


La valutazione io l'ho fatta nn parlando di tradimento, ma solo di una serie di esperienze sussegutesi...

Ah 1'altra cosa.... se penso alle  persone con cui sono stata, ovvio che per ognuno di loro mi vengano in mente le volte in cui a letto siamo stati meglio!!!

E comunque sia Mich. tornando alla tua considerazione di partenza, raramente una donna tradisce perchè il sesso col proprio uomo va male...i motivi sono quasi sempre altri...


----------



## Old Jesus (25 Aprile 2008)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> La valutazione io l'ho fatta nn parlando di tradimento, ma solo di una serie di esperienze sussegutesi...
> 
> Ah 1'altra cosa.... se penso alle persone con cui sono stata, ovvio che per ognuno di loro mi vengano in mente le volte in cui a letto siamo stati meglio!!!
> 
> E comunque sia Mich. tornando alla tua considerazione di partenza, *raramente una donna tradisce perchè il sesso col proprio uomo va male...i motivi sono quasi sempre altri*...


Ne sono convinto anche io (ho una coppia di amici in cui lui è impotente e lei è una donna meravigliosa con lui, sebbene si vede che soffra.....)

Ma arrivarci, per un uomo, richiede tempo.... Troppe le cazzate inculcate.....


----------



## Old Confù (25 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Ne sono convinto anche io (ho una coppia di amici in cui lui è impotente e lei è una donna meravigliosa con lui, sebbene si vede che soffra.....)
> 
> Ma arrivarci, per un uomo, richiede tempo.... Troppe le cazzate inculcate.....


è verissimo...quello sessuale è forse l'unico campo su cui vi si può fare complessare...

Ti racconto questa, capitatami un paio di anni fa...

Mi piaceva moltissimo un tipo, col quale frequentavamo lo stesso giro ed era già successa qualcosina fra noi...
Una sera ad una festa, per scommessa cominciamo a bere come i pazzi(tipo chi si ubriaca prima)...vinco io...nel senso che io rimango la + sobria dei due...Decidiamo di concludere la notte assieme...e lì finiamo a  letto....La cosa nn era affatto male...ma lui ad un certo punto si collassa e si sente male....
Io mi addormento, mi sveglio dopo 1 mezz'oretta che lui nn si sentiva ancora tanto bene...lui mi supplica di rimanere a dormire da lui, ma io nn me la sento e me ne vado!!!! Da lì nn ci siamo più sentiti...per poi scoprire un bel pò di tempo dopo che lui era rimasto coi complessi di aver fatto una pessima figura da quel punto di vista quella sera(cosa a cui io nn avevo per nulla pensato anzi..). Lui ci ha riprovato diverse altre volte dopo, ma a me nn interessava + per altri motivi...però siamo tutt'ora amici e pensando quella notte ci ridiamo su!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Aprile 2008)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> Ma se vuoi spezzare il cuore ad una traditrice, basta corteggiarla per un pò...trombartela un paio di volte...e poi dopo un pò di tempo cominciare a toglierle le attenzioni...in maniera graduale fino a che ti comporti come se nn fosse mai esistita!!!
> 
> Il tutto con la naturalezza della strafottenza e nn come tattica...& vedi se nn te la ritrovi disperata sotto casa!!!!


anvedi la solidarietà femminile!


----------



## Old Confù (25 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> anvedi la solidarietà femminile!


Non ho detto che lo deve fare...ma solo che è la solita tattica con cui colpirebbe molte donne!!! me compresa....


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Aprile 2008)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> Non ho detto che lo deve fare...ma solo che è la solita tattica con cui colpirebbe molte donne!!! me compresa....


grazie a Dio non poi tante


----------



## Old Confù (25 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> grazie a Dio non poi tante


insomma...io mi guardo attorno e vedo che spesso e volentieri pur sapendolo ci si casca in questi giochetti!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Aprile 2008)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> insomma...io mi guardo attorno e vedo che spesso e volentieri pur sapendolo ci si casca in questi giochetti!!!


sì ma il fatto che tu lo suggerisca ad un uomo mi avvilisce


----------



## Old Confù (25 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> sì ma il fatto che tu lo suggerisca ad un uomo mi avvilisce



Asu, nn l'ho suggerito ti ripeto nn era rivolto ad Air per vendicarsi della donna che frequenta...

non ho pregiudizi nè su traditi, nè su traditori, nè su amanti...non sono la proprio la persona atta a giudicare o che vorrebbe farlo...per me ognuno è norma di se stesso e libero di agire come vuole!!!

Era solo una costatazione fatta con Jesus sul fatto se fosse più semplice far innamorare una donna o un uomo che tradisce...partendo dalla considerazione iniziale di Vulvia!!!

Non volevo offendere nessuno meno che mai una donna!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Aprile 2008)

*cofusa*

vabbè, voy a corcarme

buena noche


----------



## Old Confù (25 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> vabbè, voy a corcarme
> 
> buena noche


ciao Asu, buonanotte!!!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (25 Aprile 2008)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> La valutazione io l'ho fatta nn parlando di tradimento, ma solo di una serie di esperienze sussegutesi...
> 
> Ah 1'altra cosa.... se penso alle persone con cui sono stata, ovvio che per ognuno di loro mi vengano in mente le volte in cui a letto siamo stati meglio!!!
> 
> E comunque sia Mich. tornando alla tua considerazione di partenza, *raramente una donna tradisce perchè il sesso col proprio uomo va male...i motivi sono quasi sempre altri...[/quote*]


----------



## Verena67 (25 Aprile 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> che a me andrebbe anche un bello spaghettino allo scoglio che dici Vere eh o meglio due tagliolini al tartufo ...... mamma mia che fame che ho.......


 
sul tartufo cara Stef sono diffidente: sa di aglio. E io odio l'aglio 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Vada per gli spaghetti allo scoglio ma RIGOROSAMENTE senz'aglio e senza quella bestialità di olio aromatizzato all'aglio che usano nei ristoranti 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Bacio!


----------



## Verena67 (25 Aprile 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> che a me andrebbe anche un bello spaghettino allo scoglio che dici Vere eh o meglio due tagliolini al tartufo ...... mamma mia che fame che ho.......


 
sul tartufo cara Stef sono diffidente: sa di aglio. E io odio l'aglio 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Vada per gli spaghetti allo scoglio ma RIGOROSAMENTE senz'aglio e senza quella bestialità di olio aromatizzato all'aglio che usano nei ristoranti 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Bacio!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Aprile 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> sul tartufo cara Stef sono diffidente: sa di aglio. E io odio l'aglio
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Che piemontese rinnegata sei che non apprezzi l'aglio!?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Aprile 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> sul tartufo cara Stef sono diffidente: sa di aglio. E io odio l'aglio
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Che piemontese rinnegata sei che non apprezzi l'aglio!?


----------



## Lettrice (25 Aprile 2008)

SPAGHETTO ALLO SCOGLIO SENZA AGLIO...????


----------



## Lettrice (25 Aprile 2008)

SPAGHETTO ALLO SCOGLIO SENZA AGLIO...????


----------



## Verena67 (25 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Che piemontese rinnegata sei che non apprezzi l'aglio!?


 
beh piemontese d'adozione e nascita, ma mica di razza 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Bacio!


----------



## Verena67 (25 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Che piemontese rinnegata sei che non apprezzi l'aglio!?


 
beh piemontese d'adozione e nascita, ma mica di razza 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Bacio!


----------



## Verena67 (25 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> SPAGHETTO ALLO SCOGLIO SENZA AGLIO...????


 
NO AGLIO PER TUTTI! (l'unica cosa che condivido con Silvio, oltre al segno zodiacale, all'ascendente, e...OH MIO DIO!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















  )


----------



## Verena67 (25 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> SPAGHETTO ALLO SCOGLIO SENZA AGLIO...????


 
NO AGLIO PER TUTTI! (l'unica cosa che condivido con Silvio, oltre al segno zodiacale, all'ascendente, e...OH MIO DIO!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















  )


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> SPAGHETTO ALLO SCOGLIO SENZA AGLIO...????


ma che bestemmioni tirano???
io l'aglio lo metterei dappertutto


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> SPAGHETTO ALLO SCOGLIO SENZA AGLIO...????


ma che bestemmioni tirano???
io l'aglio lo metterei dappertutto


----------



## Verena67 (25 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma che bestemmioni tirano???
> io l'aglio lo metterei dappertutto


 
NOOOOOO


----------



## Verena67 (25 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma che bestemmioni tirano???
> io l'aglio lo metterei dappertutto


 
NOOOOOO


----------



## Fedifrago (25 Aprile 2008)

*Vere...*

E con la bagnacauda come la metti!??!  

	
	
		
		
	


	

















A parte che uno spicchio d'aglio al giorno (crudo per giunta) sarebbe consigliato come elisir di lunga vita!!


----------



## Fedifrago (25 Aprile 2008)

*Vere...*

E con la bagnacauda come la metti!??!  

	
	
		
		
	


	

















A parte che uno spicchio d'aglio al giorno (crudo per giunta) sarebbe consigliato come elisir di lunga vita!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> E con la bagnacauda come la metti!??!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Giusto... senza considerare che tiene lontani i vampiri


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> E con la bagnacauda come la metti!??!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Giusto... senza considerare che tiene lontani i vampiri


----------



## Verena67 (25 Aprile 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Giusto... *senza considerare che tiene lontani i vampiri *


 
e chi ha mai detto di NON esserlo? 

	
	
		
		
	


	


















Bacio!

(Bagna Cauda bandita a vita per tutti i membri della mia famiglia e vita fino alla settima generazione, nonché per colleghi e utenti, pregati con circolare di astenersi fino a 15 gg. dopo il fattaccio dal presentarsi in ufficio:condom


----------



## Verena67 (25 Aprile 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Giusto... *senza considerare che tiene lontani i vampiri *


 
e chi ha mai detto di NON esserlo? 

	
	
		
		
	


	


















Bacio!

(Bagna Cauda bandita a vita per tutti i membri della mia famiglia e vita fino alla settima generazione, nonché per colleghi e utenti, pregati con circolare di astenersi fino a 15 gg. dopo il fattaccio dal presentarsi in ufficio:condom


----------



## Old Jesus (25 Aprile 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Giusto... senza considerare che tiene lontani i vampiri


... e anche i batteri..... almeno un pò. Lo sapevate che è un (blando)antisettico naturale ?


----------



## Old Jesus (25 Aprile 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Giusto... senza considerare che tiene lontani i vampiri


... e anche i batteri..... almeno un pò. Lo sapevate che è un (blando)antisettico naturale ?


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Aprile 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> NOOOOOO


lo sai oltretutto, i benefici che porta al fisico??


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Aprile 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> NOOOOOO


lo sai oltretutto, i benefici che porta al fisico??


----------



## Old Giusy (25 Aprile 2008)

Una bruschetta senza aglio? No, non si può....


----------



## Old Giusy (25 Aprile 2008)

Una bruschetta senza aglio? No, non si può....


----------



## Old Confù (25 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Una bruschetta senza aglio? No, non si può....


condivido a pieno!


----------



## Old Confù (25 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Una bruschetta senza aglio? No, non si può....


condivido a pieno!


----------



## Grande82 (26 Aprile 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> sul tartufo cara Stef sono diffidente: sa di aglio. E io odio l'aglio
> 
> 
> 
> ...


io l'ho detto: sposami!
Avremo una bella casa, tanti libri, qualche ragazzino e la scritta  NO AGLIO sulla porta!!!!


----------



## Grande82 (26 Aprile 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> sul tartufo cara Stef sono diffidente: sa di aglio. E io odio l'aglio
> 
> 
> 
> ...


io l'ho detto: sposami!
Avremo una bella casa, tanti libri, qualche ragazzino e la scritta  NO AGLIO sulla porta!!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (26 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> ... e anche i batteri..... almeno un pò. Lo sapevate che è un (blando)antisettico naturale ?


Certo infilane una testa in lavatrice a mò di napisan, forse non sarebbe una buona idea?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (26 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> ... e anche i batteri..... almeno un pò. Lo sapevate che è un (blando)antisettico naturale ?


Certo infilane una testa in lavatrice a mò di napisan, forse non sarebbe una buona idea?


----------



## Old Jesus (26 Aprile 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Certo infilane una testa in lavatrice a mò di napisan, forse non sarebbe una buona idea?


SE non fosse per l'effetto deodorante.... perchè no ?


----------



## Old Jesus (26 Aprile 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Certo infilane una testa in lavatrice a mò di napisan, forse non sarebbe una buona idea?


SE non fosse per l'effetto deodorante.... perchè no ?


----------



## Old FireWalkWhitMe (26 Aprile 2008)

PREGO I GENTILI MODERATORI DI METTERE ORDINE
SI STA ANDANDO ECCESSIVAMENTE FUORI OT NEGLI ULTIMI PASSAGGI.  GRAZIE


----------



## Old FireWalkWhitMe (26 Aprile 2008)

PREGO I GENTILI MODERATORI DI METTERE ORDINE
SI STA ANDANDO ECCESSIVAMENTE FUORI OT NEGLI ULTIMI PASSAGGI.  GRAZIE


----------



## Old casa71 (26 Aprile 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> sul tartufo cara Stef sono diffidente: sa di aglio. E io odio l'aglio
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ciccia come lo faccio io lo scoglio ce ne sono poche ........ con l'aglio ma poco perchè credimi da' fastidio anche a me.......


----------



## Old casa71 (26 Aprile 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> sul tartufo cara Stef sono diffidente: sa di aglio. E io odio l'aglio
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ciccia come lo faccio io lo scoglio ce ne sono poche ........ con l'aglio ma poco perchè credimi da' fastidio anche a me.......


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (26 Aprile 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> Ciccia come lo faccio io lo scoglio ce ne sono poche ........ con l'aglio ma poco perchè credimi da' fastidio anche a me.......


 
io strofino la padella con l'aglio e poi ci verso l'olio.....l'effetto è ottimo....
Scusa a FWWM per gli OT


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (26 Aprile 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> Ciccia come lo faccio io lo scoglio ce ne sono poche ........ con l'aglio ma poco perchè credimi da' fastidio anche a me.......


 
io strofino la padella con l'aglio e poi ci verso l'olio.....l'effetto è ottimo....
Scusa a FWWM per gli OT


----------



## Old casa71 (26 Aprile 2008)

in ongi caso l'aglio è un toccasano per tantissime cose. E' antisettico, abbassa la pressione .... ha solo un piccolo difetto, tanto quello della cipolla, non ti va' via neanche con l'acido muriatico.
ma se cucini usandone poco, lo fai sfriggere nell'olio e poi lo levi rimane un leggere sapore ma è delicato e non ti rimane addosso per un mese .....


----------



## Old casa71 (26 Aprile 2008)

in ongi caso l'aglio è un toccasano per tantissime cose. E' antisettico, abbassa la pressione .... ha solo un piccolo difetto, tanto quello della cipolla, non ti va' via neanche con l'acido muriatico.
ma se cucini usandone poco, lo fai sfriggere nell'olio e poi lo levi rimane un leggere sapore ma è delicato e non ti rimane addosso per un mese .....


----------



## Old blondie (26 Aprile 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> ma fa' tanto strano che una donna ti dica così???????
> 
> e gli uomini che dicono che sono felici con le loro mogli, che hanno le loro medie settimanali, che la loro è la famiglia del mulino bianco e che tu sei solo una scopata....... quello non stupisce?


 
E ce ne sono tanti così....!!!


----------



## Verena67 (26 Aprile 2008)

FireWalkWhitMe ha detto:


> PREGO I GENTILI MODERATORI DI METTERE ORDINE
> SI STA ANDANDO ECCESSIVAMENTE FUORI OT NEGLI ULTIMI PASSAGGI. GRAZIE


 
ho copiato il thread (non so come altrimenti fare) nel forum libero con il titolo AGLIO: FAVOREVOLI O CONTRARI.

Prego di continuare qui invece sul tema in discussione.


----------



## Verena67 (26 Aprile 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> Ciccia come lo faccio io lo scoglio ce ne sono poche ........ con l'aglio ma poco perchè credimi da' fastidio anche a me.......


 
io sono abbastanza integralista sul tema


----------



## Fedifrago (26 Aprile 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> io sono abbastanza integralista sul tema


E in cosa non lo sei??


----------



## Lettrice (26 Aprile 2008)

Vota Verena

Piu' aglio per tutti...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (26 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> SE non fosse per l'effetto deodorante.... perchè no ?


Ovviamente a quello mi riferivo, anche se forse chiamarlo deodorante, è una mossa azzardata


----------



## Old Holly (26 Aprile 2008)

L'aglio lo metto un po' dappertutto per insaporire, poi lo tolgo.

Ricordo che una volta, mio marito aveva mangiato fuori, credo la porchetta, l'ho fatto dormire sul divano....    

	
	
		
		
	


	













Sono molto democratica!


----------



## Mari' (26 Aprile 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> *L'aglio lo metto un po' dappertutto* per insaporire, poi lo tolgo.
> 
> Ricordo che una volta, mio marito aveva mangiato fuori, credo la porchetta, l'ho fatto dormire sul divano....
> 
> ...


Che tu sia benedetta donna!


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Aprile 2008)

buona sera


----------



## Old Holly (26 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> buona sera



Buonasera!


----------



## Verena67 (26 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> E in cosa non lo sei??


 
in effetti 

	
	
		
		
	


	





















Ma l'aglio è la mia Maginot. No pasaran!


----------



## Old Airforever (26 Aprile 2008)

Perchè è stato intitolato così il thread da me aperto? Mica volevo sapere s'eravate favorevoli o contrari alla'aglio...moderatoooooooriiiiiii...ando' state??????
Marco


----------



## Fedifrago (26 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Perchè è stato intitolato così il thread da me aperto? Mica volevo sapere s'eravate favorevoli o contrari alla'aglio...moderatoooooooriiiiiii...ando' state??????
> Marco


Bono marc, è stato solo spezzato in due tematiche, quella da te aperta...e quella sull'alito pesante!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Sera a tutti!!


----------



## brugola (27 Aprile 2008)

l'aglio è una delle essenze della vita.
Io lo metto ovunque, insieme al peperoncino che separarli mi dispiace sempre..
ma che cavolo c'entra il post con l'aglio?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> l'aglio è una delle essenze della vita.
> Io lo metto ovunque, insieme al peperoncino che separarli mi dispiace sempre..
> ma che cavolo c'entra il post con l'aglio?


Nella vita si evolve ...anche questa discussione si è ...evoluta...e aromatizzata


----------



## brugola (27 Aprile 2008)

un post allodola!!!!!!


----------



## MariLea (27 Aprile 2008)

è pure in rilievo


----------



## Old Addos (27 Aprile 2008)

*Terra terra*

Credo che assaggiare una passera diversa , sia sempre un' ebbrezza incredibile ; se capita l' occasione , perchè negarsela ?


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Aprile 2008)

Addos ha detto:


> Credo che assaggiare una passera diversa , sia sempre un' ebbrezza incredibile ; se capita l' occasione , perchè negarsela ?


è quello per cui perdo il sonno la notte.
perchè??


----------



## brugola (27 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> è quello per cui perdo il sonno la notte.
> perchè??


e perchè non dargli anche una pennellata di curry????
perchè??????


----------



## Old Jesus (29 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> è quello per cui perdo il sonno la notte.
> perchè??


Ma è una domanda seria ?


----------



## Old fischio (29 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Ma è una domanda seria ?


troppo seria...


----------



## Old Jesus (29 Aprile 2008)

fischio ha detto:


> troppo seria...


Allora ecco la risposta seria: *o perchè si è rotti fuori, o perchè si è rotti dentro....*


----------



## brugola (29 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Allora ecco la risposta seria: *o perchè si è rotti fuori, o perchè si è rotti dentro....*


c'è anche una terza alternativa ma non mi permetterei mai..


----------



## Old fischio (29 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Allora ecco la risposta seria: *o perchè si è rotti fuori, o perchè si è rotti dentro....*


..allora non ho capito uncazz io.. 
credevo perche.. lei ci pensa tutta la notte a questa cosa..


----------



## Old fischio (29 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> c'è anche una terza alternativa ma non mi permetterei mai..


sei decisamente ..alternativa.. che brugola ..che brugola


----------

